# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Την γνώμη σας  για Μπαταρία μολύβδου

## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας... απευθύνομαι σε πιθανούς "παντογνώστες" στα θέματα Μπαταριών μολύβδου - οξέος 

Όταν φορτίζουμε μια μπαταρία μολύβδου κατά την γνώμη σας που "αποθηκεύεται" στην κυριολεξία το ηλεκτρικό "φορτίο"?

1) στις πλάκες μολύβδου και μόνο 

2) στον ηλεκτρολύτη και μόνο

3) Και στα δύο

Υ.Γ.  Γνωρίζω τα τυπικά για τις μπαταρίες όπως των ρόλο που παίζουν οι πλάκες μολύβδου , καθώς και τον ρόλο του ηλεκτρολύτη 
Ο λόγος που κάνω τις 3 παραπάνω ερωτήσεις είναι για να μου λυθεί η εξής παρακάτω απορία.

Έστω ότι έχουμε 2 μπαταρίες την Α και την Β 
Η Α είναι φορτισμένη πλήρως .... και η Β άδεια 

Τι λογικά θα γίνει Αν από την Α μπαταρία (την φορτισμένη) πάρω όλον τον ηλεκτρολύτη και τον στείλω στην Β μπαταρία (αφόρτιστη) και Εφόσον έχω αδειάσει φυσικά των ηλεκρολύτη στην Β μπαταρία? Τι θα συμβεί στην Β μπαταρία?

----------


## dalai

η αφορτιστη μπαταρια θα εχει εκατεροθεν στις πλακες της ,PbSO4  και στο διαλυτη  θα εχει θεικο οξυ H2SO
4 και νερο  H2O
.
η φορτισμενη θα εχει στις πλακες τις απο την μια απλο μολυβδο ενω απο την αλλη PbO2 .Στον ηλεκτρολυτη δε θα υπαρχει διαλυμενο H2SO
4Τωρα αμα ενωσεις  τις δυο πλακες με PbSO4 και το διαλυμενο H2SO
4  το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι οτι δεν θα συμβει τιποτα ,αφου το μιγμα θα ειναι υπερκορο σε θειο (S) .Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να θειωθει η μπαταρια και να καταστραφει ...
για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και την χημικη ενωση που συμβαινει δες *εδ**ω*


ε

----------


## sv4lqcnik

4
  το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι οτι δεν θα συμβει τιποτα ,αφου το μιγμα  θα ειναι υπερκορο σε θειο (S) .Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να θειωθει η  μπαταρια και να καταστραφει ...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
πολυ σωστα και στην απλη ελληνικη γλωσσα παθαινει θειηκωση και δεν επιδεχεται επισκευη καμια . τρωει τετοιο σκευρωμα η πλακα σαν καμπουρα γρια .

----------


## -nikos-

αν παρεις το οξυ [ηλεκτρολυτη]και το βαλεις σε μια αλλη 
μπαταρια θα αρχεισει και εκει την αντιδραση με τις πλακες και θα παραξει 
ηλεκτρισμο.
το θεμα ειναι αλλο= τα καταληπα του μολυβδου που υπαρχουν στο βυθο της μπαταριας
και ενδεχωμενος μεσα στο καταλυτη.
εντελως συμπτοματικα 
χθες εβγαλα απο μια μπαταρια το ενδηκτικο ''λαμπακι''για να δω τι εχει αφου η μπαταρια δεν 
ηταν βραχικυκλομενη και ειχα προσθεσει και νερο.
το ''λαμπακι'' δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο ενως τυπου γραδομετρο που
εχει μεσα δυο μπαλακια ,ενα πρασινο και ενα μαυρο με διαφωρετικη πλευστοτητα το καθε ενα
και αναλογα τον γαβανισμο που συμβενει στην μπαταρια απο την αντιδραση του μολυβδου
με το οξυ επιπλεει το καθε ενα πιο πανω απο το αλλο.
ετσι οταν η μπαταρια ειναι φωρτισμενη βλεπουμε το πρασινο
οταν η μπαταρια ειναι αφωρτιστη βλεπουμε το μαυρο
και οταν λειπουν υγρα βλεπουμε το ασπρο [αφου δεν επιπλεει κανενα απο τα αλλα δυο]
για να συνεχησω,,,,,,το ''λαμπακι'' ειχε 
γεμισει με καταλυπα μολυβδου που απομακρινθικαν ΜΟΝΟ με 
ασετον και καθαρο πια δουλευει ξανα.
αρα δεν υπαρχουν καταλυπα του μολυβδου μονο στον βυθο της μπαταριας
αλλα προσκολουνται οπουδυπωτε υπαρχουν αντιθετα ηλεκτρονια εστω και στατικου ηλεκτρισμου 
οπως στο πλαστικο.

----------

lakafitis (08-11-11)

----------


## taxideytis

την άδεια μπαταρία τούμπαρέ την άδειασε τα πάντα...άστην να στεγνώσει και ρίξε καινούργιο καταλύτη. Μετά αν δεν έχει κόψει στοιχείο την φορτίζεις....

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αν αλλάξεις τους ηλεκτρολύτες το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις να πετάξεις και τις δυο μπαταρίες.

----------


## taxideytis

> Αν αλλάξεις τους ηλεκτρολύτες το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις να πετάξεις και τις δυο μπαταρίες.



...εννοείς να πάρει τον ηλεκτρολύτη απο την μία και να τον βάλει στην άλλη...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 4
> 
> 
> 
>   το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι οτι δεν θα συμβει τιποτα ,αφου το μιγμα  θα ειναι υπερκορο σε θειο (S) .Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να θειωθει η  μπαταρια και να καταστραφει ...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> πολυ σωστα και στην απλη ελληνικη γλωσσα παθαινει θειηκωση και δεν επιδεχεται επισκευη καμια . τρωει τετοιο σκευρωμα η πλακα σαν καμπουρα γρια .



Κάτσε βρε Νίκο ... είναι δυνατόν από στιγμιαία αλλαγή του ηλεκτρολύτη από την μια μπαταρία στην άλλη , να συμβεί και στιγμιαία θειήκωση στην άλλη? δεν το πιστεύω !
Και γιατί υπέρκορο σε θείο (S) . στην Β μπαταρία εννοώ (αφού την Β υποτίθεται την έχω αδειάσει από πριν)

Παίρνω μέχρι στιγμής ( 1 το κρατούμενο ) σύμφωνα με τον ( Nikos ) που λέει ότι αν ρίξουμε τον ηλεκτρολύτη σε μια άδεια μπαταρία "αρχίζει η αντίδραση" κτλ  . Άρα ο ( Nikos ) Ψηφίζει ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΤΗ .... αλλά επειδή αναφέρει "αντίδραση " δεν αποκλείουμε και τις ΠΛΑΚΕΣ ΜΟΛΥΒΔΟΥ . Έτσι δεν είναι ( Nikos ) ? Αλλά επίσης και το ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ . Οπότε έχουμε 

1) στις πλάκες μολύβδου και μόνο   =  1 
2) στον ηλεκτρολύτη και μόνο        =  1
3) Και στα δύο                             =  1

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Νομίζω σας μπέρδεψα με την ερώτηση μου. σαν απάντηση που "περίμενα" για αρχή, δεν ήταν στο αν θα καταστραφεί όπως λέτε η μπαταρία , η αν θα πάθει θειήκωση , ή ότι μαζεύει στον πάτο "λάσπη" κ.τλ.

Η ερώτηση ήταν που πιστεύεται ότι "αποθηκεύεται" το ηλεκτρικό "φορτίο" όταν την φορτίζουμε 
1) στις πλάκες 2) στον ηλεκτρολύτη 3) και στα δύο.

Επικεντρωθείτε σε αυτό. και αν είναι δυνατόν εξηγήστε μου τον λόγο ... και αν έχει αποδειχτεί.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

*Το 1839 ο W.Grove* είχε αποδείξει πως μια απλή συσκευή που απαρτίζονταν από δύο καταλύτες (υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου) βυθισμένοι σε ηλεκτρολυτικό θειούχο λουτρό παρήγαγε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή την αποκάλεσε «βολταϊκή μπαταρία αερίου», η πρώτη ουσιαστικά ήταν η πρώτη ενεργειακή κυψέλη (fuel cell) που καταγράφηκε στην ιστορία. Σε τι διαφέρει όμως μια απλή μπαταρία από μια ενεργειακή κυψέλη; Όπως είχε αντιληφθεί και ο Ουαλός φυσικός, οι μπαταρίες από στερεά υλικά, όπως ο ψευδάργυρος, αποθηκεύουν χημική ενέργεια την οποία εν συνεχεία μετατρέπουν σε ηλεκτρική. Όταν όμως η χημική ενέργεια εξαντληθεί τότε η μπαταρία αχρηστεύεται. Αντίθετα, οι ενεργειακές κυψέλες δεν αποθηκεύουν την χημική ενέργεια ενός καυσίμου αλλά την μετατρέπουν κατευθείαν σε ηλεκτρική χωρίς να χρειάζονται επαναφόρτιση παρά μόνο συνεχή ανεφοδιασμό με καύσιμο.

Υ.Γ τα επισημασμένα με κόκκινα γράμματα τι μας εξηγούν δηλαδή ...ότι η αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια είναι "χημική" . Άρα που "αποθηκεύεται " το ηλεκτρικό φορτίο? στον ηλεκτρολύτη?

----------


## vasilllis

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead%E2%80%93acid_battery

ριξε μια ματια εδω.
η υγρου τυπου δεν αποθηκευουν ενεργεια (τα κοκκινα γραμματα αναφερουν για στερεα υλικα) παρα παραγουν.καθε φορα που την φορτιζεις ενεργοποιεις τον καταλυτη (φαινεται και απο ην μετρηση του με πυκνομετρο) μεχρι τον επομενο γυρω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Βασίλη .... έριξα μια ματιά στο Link ...ήταν στα Αγγλικά και δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά. Τέλος πάντων μπορείς να μου πεις τελικά τι συμβαίνει με τις μπαταρίες μολύβδου - οξέος?
Σημείωση : Έχω διαβάσει τα σχετικά και γενικά γύρω από τις μπαταρίες ( τα γνωστά περί ηλεκτρόλυσης - περί πλακών ψευδαργύρου - και μολύβδου ) . φαίνονται όλα απλά και ξεκαθαρισμένα .
Αλλά εγώ θέλω κατά κάποιον τρόπο να μπω στο "πνεύμα" της μπαταρίας και να κατανοήσω καλύτερα το τι είναι και τι κάνει μια μπαταρία.
και έθεσα ένα απλό ερώτημα που φαντάζει "βλακεία" . Δηλαδή το ότι δεν διευκρινίζεται πουθενά στο "που" τελικά αποθηκεύεται το φορτίο μετά από φόρτιση . Έχω θέσει αυτήν την ερώτηση και σε επαγγελματίες ηλεκτρολόγους και η πλειοψηφία έχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις .

Άλλος λέει "Μα φυσικά στις πλάκες μολύβδου αποθηκεύεται το φορτίο" και ότι ο ηλεκτρολύτης απλά είναι το "μέσο μεταφοράς" και χημικών αντιδράσεων.

Άλλος λέει Μα φυσικά και στα δυο και στις πλάκες και στον ηλεκτρολύτη (που όλα λειτουργούν ) αλυλένδετα.

Άλλος μου λέει ότι μόνο στον ηλεκτρολύτη ,  και μου δίνει το εξής παράδειγμα προς λέξην ... ( Εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι πλάκες μολύβδου δεν αποθηκεύουν φορτίο και μου λέει ... " αυτό φαίνεται σε μια καινούρια και άδεια μπαταρία (από ηλεκτρολύτη) ... Μόνο με "αέρα" δηλαδή μέσα και την μετρήσουμε , δεν έχουμε τάση στα άκρα της μπαταρίας "άρα οι πλάκες είναι ουδέτερες " !!!!!    ( μου εξήγησε άλλωστε ότι επειδή έχουν "κενό διάκενο με αέρα μεταξύ των πλακών γιαυτό δείχνουν ουδέτερες)  ....   και μόλις ρίξουμε τον ηλεκτρολύτη μέσα στην μπαταρία και λόγο της αντίδρασης μόνο τότε έχουμε τάση . 

Υ.Γ Στις μέχρι στιγμής απαντήσεις που παίρνω γενικά από τους (πολλούς ερωτηθέντες) 

Παρατηρώ μια "τάση" στο να συμφωνούν ότι το φορτίο αποθηκεύεται και "γέρνει " περισσότερο προς τον ηλεκτρολύτη.

----------


## vasilllis

o υλεκτρολυτης δεν αποθυκευει ρευμα 100%.
αυτο ειναι το μεσο να ξεκινησει η χημικη διαδικασια παραγωγης ρευματος.Οταν μετρας την μπαταρια με το πωμομετρο(πυκνομετρο-υδρομετρο) στην ουσια μετρας το ειδικο βαρος που εχει  ηλεκτρολυτης ,το οποιο αυτο ειναι διαφορετικο σε μια αδεια και σε μια γεματη.Εμεις οταν αγοραζουμε ηλεκτρολυτη τον αγοραζουμε ΄φορτισμενο΄ δηλ. ειδικο βαροσ 1,26-1,28.δεν εχει ομως πουθενα φορτιο.
Αν οπως λες αφαιρεσεις τον υλεκτρολυτη απο γεματη μπαταρια δεν θα εχεις ταση ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο γιατι δεν υπαρχει χημικη αντιδραση.οπως και το αντιθετο αν αδειασεις τον γεματο ηλεκτρολυτη σε μια χαλασμενη μπαταρια δεν θα φορτισει .
Δες το πιο απλα.τωρα βεβαια λογω μπαταριων ασβεστιου ειναι δυσκολο.
Στις καινουργιες μπαταριες βαζαμε υλεκτρολυτη και ηταν ετοιμες σε λιγες ωρες (μερικοι τις βαζαν και για φορτιση λιγο) αυτο μας δειχνει οτι παραγεται ρευμα μεσα στην μπαταρια δεν αποθυκευεται.

----------


## -nikos-

φυσικα στα αγωγιμα υλικα οπως ο μολυβδος.
σκεψου το αυτοκινητο [συν]που φωρτιζεται με στατικο ηλεκτρισμο 
σε σχεση με το εδαφος [πλην]
η τα συνεφα [συν] και το εδαφος [πλην]
η τα συνεφα μεταξι τους οταν ενα εχει μεγαλυτερο φωρτιο απο 
το αλλο ριχνει αστραπη σε αυτο με την μικροτερη ταση.
οτιδυποτε βρυσκεται αναμεσα στις αποθυκευμενες ενεργειες ειναι μη αγωγιμο
η ατμοσφαιρα [συνεφα] τα λαστιχα[αυτοκινητο] το οξυ [στις μπαταριες]
μονο που το οξυ παραγει κιολας ηλεκτρισμο σε σχεση με το απεσταγμενο νερο.
-

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βασίλη γεια σου . τα συμπεράσματα που βγάζω σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου μέχρι στιγμής είναι : (Τα Κόκκινα είναι δικά σου γραφόμενα)

o υλεκτρολυτης δεν αποθυκευει ρευμα 100%.
Άρα (1) συμπέρασμα ότι ο ηλεκτρολύτης έχει κάποιο φορτίο έστω και άγνωστο του πόσο κάτω από το <100 % .

Εμεις οταν αγοραζουμε ηλεκτρολυτη τον αγοραζουμε ΄φορτισμενο΄ δηλ. ειδικο βαροσ 1,26-1,28.δεν εχει ομως πουθενα φορτιο.

Εδώ με μπέρδεψες .... αν τον αγοράζεις "φορτισμένο" τον ηλεκτρολύτη .... και λες στην συνέχεια δεν έχει όμως πουθενά φορτίο. Ας συμφωνήσω με αυτό δεχόμενος ότι είναι απλά ως προς την χημική ιδιότητα του υγρού του ηλεκτρολύτη (απλά πυκνότερο ως υγρό και μόνο ... αλλά και "ουδέτερο" ) . Δεχόμενος ότι για να γίνει "θετικό" ..."πάει σε συνδυασμό" με την τοποθέτηση του μαζί με τις πλάκες μολύβδου και τα περί αντίδρασης εκείνη την στιγμή.

Αν οπως λες αφαιρεσεις τον υλεκτρολυτη απο γεματη μπαταρια δεν θα εχεις ταση ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο γιατι δεν υπαρχει χημικη αντιδραση.οπως και το αντιθετο αν αδειασεις τον γεματο ηλεκτρολυτη σε μια χαλασμενη μπαταρια δεν θα φορτισει . 

Εδώ Βασίλη .... πάτα λίγο φρένο .... Θα προτιμούσα στα προηγούμενα παραπάνω (με κόκκινα ) να έγραφες καλύτερα ........αν αδειασεις τον γεματο ηλεκτρολυτη σε μια χαλασμενη μπαταρια δεν θα φορτισει .... όχι σε χαλασμένη μπαταρία φίλε μου ! γιατί χαλασμένη? να αδειάσουμε τον γεμάτο ηλεκτρολύτη σε μια (καινούρια μπαταρία) δεν θα φορτίσει? Άλλωστε το επιβεβαίωσες και πριν ότι αν ρίξουμε "φορτισμένο" ηλεκτρολύτη στην μπαταρία μετά από λίγη ώρα θα φορτιστεί αυτόματα. 

Στις καινουργιες μπαταριες βαζαμε υλεκτρολυτη και ηταν ετοιμες σε λιγες ωρες (μερικοι τις βαζαν και για φορτιση λιγο) αυτο μας δειχνει οτι παραγεται ρευμα μεσα στην μπαταρια δεν αποθυκευεται.
Εδώ με τα παραπάνω εννοείς στην "κυριολεξία " ότι το ρεύμα παράγεται και ΜΟΝΟ μέσα στην μπαταρία ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΕΤΑΙ??????  . Ε τότε αφού παράγεται το "φορτίο" από ...και .... ΜΟΝΟ .... από το ίδιο "σύνολο της μπαταρίας" ... τότε ... αφού δεν "αποθηκεύεται " .... γιατί αγοράζουμε και φορτιστές για να τις φορτίσουμε? 

Παιδιά με το συμπάθιο αλλά ... έχω τρελαθεί με όλον τον σεβασμό!.
Όσες απαντήσεις έχω πάρει μέχρι τώρα .... μαζί με όλες τις προηγούμενες των υπολοίπων ... δεν έχω πάρει σαφή εικόνα του μυστήριου "ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ" που περικλείει μια μπαταρία - μολύβδου οξέος. Ως προς το που "τρέχει" που "βρίσκεται" και "αποθηκεύεται" αυτό το "φορτίο" ή αλλιώς για τους απλά σκεπτόμενους " Ηλεκτρόνια " ... πάντοτε αντικρουόμενες απόψεις.  Πάντως το πιο συμπερασματικό "αποτέλεσμα " που βγάζω από όλη αυτήν την συζήτηση και απόψεις .... είναι ότι η απάντηση "γέρνει" προς τον ηλεκτρολύτη ..... και έρχεται σε πλήρη αντίθεση στις ιδέες πολλών "κοινά σκεπτόμενων" ότι μια "καλή" μπαταρία "κρίνεται" από το αν έχει (χοντρές σε πάχος πλάκες μολύβδου) .... που για μένα οι χοντρές πλάκες μολύβδου δεν έχουν να κάνουν τίποτα άλλο εκτός του ότι επειδή είναι "χοντρές " δεν σημαίνει ότι με αυτές έχουμε καλύτερη "αποθήκευση" φορτίου "λόγο του πάχους τους" .... αλλά λόγο της μακρόχρονης φθοράς και μόνο. Δίνοντας ταυτόχρονα πολύ "μικρή σημασία" στον ρόλο που παίζει ο ηλεκτρολύτης.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

οτιδυποτε βρυσκεται αναμεσα στις αποθυκευμενες ενεργειες ειναι μη αγωγιμο
η ατμοσφαιρα [συνεφα] τα λαστιχα[αυτοκινητο] το οξυ [στις μπαταριες]
μονο που το οξυ παραγει κιολας ηλεκτρισμο σε σχεση με το απεσταγμενο νερο.
-[/QUOTE] Ωραίος ο Nίκος ,,,, τον παραδέχομαι ... είναι από τους λίγους + εμένα που το πιστεύουν αυτό . Αλλά θα προτιμούσα να συμπλήρωνες (προς το τέλος που λες ) "μονο που το οξυ παραγει κιολας ηλεκτρισμο σε σχεση με το απεσταγμενο νερο." + του ότι όταν λέμε ότι (βάζουμε και ειδικευμένους φορτιστές φόρτισης για να φορτίσουμε τις μπαταρίες αυτές) και αυτό ελπίζω να αποδεχτούμε όλοι ... ότι τελικά η φόρτιση με τον φορτιστή .... "ενισχύει " τον ηλεκτρολύτη και ΜΟΝΟ (με επιπλέον φορτίο) .... επομένως καλά δεν θα κάνουμε να αποδεχτούμε και το ότι ο ρόλος που παίζουν οι πλάκες μολύβδου είναι και ο πιο ασήμαντος ? που για μένα είναι απλά "αγώγιμοι κατευθυντήρες" θα έλεγα ... και ουσιαστικά "ουδέτεροί" ως προς την σημασία τους.   Εκτός φυσικά από το μέγεθος τους και την αντοχή τους στην διάβρωση που αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## -nikos-

θα πρεπει να μελετησουμε 
το φενομενο = μπαταρια με λεμονι η μπαταρια με πατατα
για να κατανωησουμε την αρχη λειτουργειας των μπαταριων με οξεα.
αν μπιξουμε ενα καλωδιο χαλκου και ενα σιδηρου μεσα σε ενα λεμονι 
τοτε περνουμε ηλεκτρισμο με συν στο χαλκο και πλην στο σιδηρο 
αλλα αν βαλουμε δυο συρματα χαλκου ????
η αν βαλουμε δυο συρματα σιδηρου ????
-
σας εβαλα και εγω μια ερωτηση που θα σας μπερδεψει αρχικα 
αλλα απαξ και το καταλαβετε θα καταλαβετε πολλα για τον ηλεκτρισμο :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εδώ σε θέλω Νίκο .... μια που σε έχω κοντά. και πες μου την γνώμη σου. 

Έστω λέω ... έστω . 
ότι έχουμε μια καινούρια μπαταρία (κανονικά γεμάτη με τον ηλεκτρολύτη του ) και συνδέσω μια 12 βολτη λάμπα να καίει συνεχώς . 

Και κάποτε αυτή η μπαταρία λογικά θα αποφορτιστεί .....

Εαν λέω τώρα Υποθετικά  ...Εαν βρω τρόπο (λίγο πριν αποφορτιστεί τελείως η μπαταρία) 
να αφαιρώ (ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ) λίγο λίγο τον (εξασθενισμένο ηλεκτρολύτη) 

Και (ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ) ρίχνω συνεχώς εκ νέου άλλον "φρέσκο" ηλεκτρολύτη σε αυτήν την μπαταρία. 

Τι θα συμβεί? θα αδειάσει? ποτέ?  :Confused1:

----------


## -nikos-

ναι θα αδειασει οταν κορεστουν εξωτερικα τα στιχεια του μολυβδου καθως και τα δραστικα στιχεια του ηλεκτρολυτη.,,,,,,,

αλλα αν του βαζεις διαρκως πιο δυνατο ηλεκτρολυτη [με μικροτερη αραιωση]
μεχρι να ειναι καθαρο οξυ τοτε θα αδειασει μονο οταν οι στιλες ''φαγωθουν'' εντελως
>>>[περιντρολ πρεπει να του προσθετεις προς το τελος :Biggrin: ]<<<

-
ενοηται οτι το λαμπακι που θα βαλεις θα εχει καταναλωση αναλωγη της αντιδρασης μολυβδου-οξεως
αν ειναι μεγαλυτερο θα την αδειασει γρηγωροτερα και αν ειναι μικροτερο θα εχεις και καιρδος,
απο την κινηση των ηλεκτρονιων μεσα στην μπαταρια που θα μεταφερουν-τα κορεσμενα 
μορια απο το ενα στιχειο στο αλλο
-
κατι παλιες καραβανες στα αυτοκινητα πριν 
γυρισουν την μιζα αναβουν το ραδιοφωνο με την πεπιθηση οτι ''προθερμενεται'' η μπαταρια,,εγω δεν το κανω αλλα εχει μια λογικη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι σωστά και συμπληρώνω στο σημείο παράγραφος #18 που λέω προς το τέλος....

Και (ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ) ρίχνω συνεχώς εκ νέου άλλον "φρέσκο" ηλεκτρολύτη σε αυτήν την μπαταρία. 

Συμπληρώνω ότι αυτός ο νέος και "φρέσκος" ηλεκτρολύτης "προέρχεται" από άλλην μπαταρία η οποία φορτίζεται συνεχώς (ας πούμε από ένα πάνελ) . Με σκοπό να στείλω πρώτα τον ηλεκτρολύτη αυτόν το "φορτισμένο" από τα πάνελ σε μια δεξαμενή μεγάλη με μεγάλη ποσότητα ηλεκτρολύτη "φορτισμένου" . Και στην συνέχεια η δεύτερη μπαταρία η (καινούρια) με την αναμμένη λάμπα . να παίρνει και να αναπληρώνει τον "Εξασθενημένο " ηλεκτρολύτη ... από τον "φρέσκο" ηλεκτρολύτη της δεξαμενής. Πιστεύοντας έτσι ότι κατά κάποιον τρόπο με την ίδια μπαταρία θα κερδίσουμε μεγαλύτερη σε διάρκεια χωρητικότητα σε ΑΗ ..... για την διάρκεια κατανάλωσης ας πούμε την νύχτα .


Έχω καλύψει ήδη το σβέρκο μου ..... για πιθανές σφαλιάρες από κάποιους !!!

----------


## -nikos-

τωρα με απογοητευσες........
αλλα δεν βαριεσε ολοι κανουμε και λεμε μακακιες,,,,,,,
το κακο θα ηταν να μην ρωταμε,τεσπα ξαναδιαβασε το θεμα και δωσε προσοχη εκει που 
μιλαω για τα συνεφα,,,
και τετειες πατεντες αλλη φωρα μονο με π.μ.

----------


## FILMAN

Μπράβο. Η φόρτιση των σύννεφων είναι το ίδιο με τη μπαταρία μολύβδου...

----------


## -nikos-

> Μπράβο. Η φόρτιση των σύννεφων είναι το ίδιο με τη μπαταρία μολύβδου...



-
παμε παρακατω,,,

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τέλος πάντων .... δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απορρίπτουμε το μήνυμα #20. Χωρίς βάσιμες επεξηγήσεις για την "σίγουρη αποτυχία" ... άλλωστε αυτά που λέω και τμηματικά και θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον στέκουν.

Μου φαίνεται ότι μόνο αν το δοκιμάσω σε (μικρογραφία) με μικρές μπαταρίες ... για να δω τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει .... θα πάρω και τις απαντήσεις . Τέλος πάντων. θα δούμε

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη γεια σου . τα συμπεράσματα που βγάζω σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου μέχρι στιγμής είναι : (Τα Κόκκινα είναι δικά σου γραφόμενα)
> 
> o υλεκτρολυτης δεν αποθυκευει ρευμα 100%.
> Άρα (1) συμπέρασμα ότι ο ηλεκτρολύτης έχει κάποιο φορτίο έστω και άγνωστο του πόσο κάτω από το <100 % .δεν εχει φορτιο ειναι το μεσο να παραχθει φορτιο.
> 
> Εμεις οταν αγοραζουμε ηλεκτρολυτη τον αγοραζουμε ΄φορτισμενο΄ δηλ. ειδικο βαροσ 1,26-1,28.δεν εχει ομως πουθενα φορτιο.
> 
> Εδώ με μπέρδεψες .... αν τον αγοράζεις "φορτισμένο" τον ηλεκτρολύτη .... και λες στην συνέχεια δεν έχει όμως πουθενά φορτίο. Ας συμφωνήσω με αυτό δεχόμενος ότι είναι απλά ως προς την χημική ιδιότητα του υγρού του ηλεκτρολύτη (απλά πυκνότερο ως υγρό και μόνο ... αλλά και "ουδέτερο" ) . Δεχόμενος ότι για να γίνει "θετικό" ..."πάει σε συνδυασμό" με την τοποθέτηση του μαζί με τις πλάκες μολύβδου και τα περί αντίδρασης εκείνη την στιγμή.
> το εχω βαλει σε αποσιωπητικα οτι δεν εχει ρευμα αλλα αν μετρηθει δειχνει σαν μια φορτισμενη μπαταρια.
> ...



απο οτι βλεπω δεν βοηθησα και πολυ.ε?

----------


## vasilllis

> Τέλος πάντων .... δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απορρίπτουμε το μήνυμα #20. Χωρίς βάσιμες επεξηγήσεις για την "σίγουρη αποτυχία" ... άλλωστε αυτά που λέω και τμηματικά και θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον στέκουν.
> 
> Μου φαίνεται ότι μόνο αν το δοκιμάσω σε (μικρογραφία) με μικρές μπαταρίες ... για να δω τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει .... θα πάρω και τις απαντήσεις . Τέλος πάντων. θα δούμε



δεν υπαρχει φορτισμενος ηλεκτρολυτης απλα ο καινουργιος ηλεκτρολυτης εχει ειδικο βαρος οσο και μιας φορτισμενης μπαταριας.

Αμα ηταν ο ηλεκτρολυτης το θεμα τοτε δεν θα πεταγαμε ποτε καμια μπαταρια,γιατι δεν θα χαλαγε ποτε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παιδιά πάω πάσο .... δεν βγαίνει τίποτα .... λογικά θα συμφωνήσω ως "επικυρωμένο" και "αποδεδειγμένο" με το παραπάνω μήνυμα του Βασίλη που λέει .(προσέξτε τα επισημασμένα με κόκκινα γράμματα.)

1) "δεν υπαρχει φορτισμενος ηλεκτρολυτης απλα ο καινουργιος ηλεκτρολυτης εχει ειδικο βαρος οσο και μιας φορτισμενης μπαταριας."

2) Αλλά και με το μήνυμα επίσης πάλι του ιδίου που λέει στην παράγραφο #11

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead%E2%80%93acid_battery

ριξε μια ματια εδω.
η υγρου τυπου δεν αποθηκευουν ενεργεια (τα κοκκινα γραμματα αναφερουν για στερεα υλικα) παρα παραγουν.καθε φορα που την φορτιζεις ενεργοποιεις τον καταλυτη (φαινεται και απο ην μετρηση του με πυκνομετρο) μεχρι τον επομενο γυρω.

3) Απόσπασμα του ίδιου πάλι στην παράγραφο #13
Στις καινουργιες μπαταριες βαζαμε υλεκτρολυτη και ηταν ετοιμες σε λιγες ωρες (μερικοι τις βαζαν και για φορτιση λιγο) αυτο μας δειχνει οτι παραγεται ρευμα μεσα στην μπαταρια δεν αποθυκευεται.

Και τα τρία παραπάνω αν τα διαβάσετε προσεκτικά θα δείτε ότι φάσκουν και αντιφάσκουν

Ειδικά στο τελευταίο (3) προς το τέλος που λέει αυτο μας δειχνει οτι ΠΑΡΑΓΕΤΑΙ  ρευμα μεσα στην μπαταρια δεν αποθυκευεται. σε συνδυασμό με την απάντηση του στο (2) που λέει καθε φορα που την φορτιζεις ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΕΙΣ τον καταλυτη

Δηλαδή άλλο το ΠΑΡΑΓΕΤΑΙ και άλλο το ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΕΙΣ? 

Θα συμφωνήσω και με μερικά Link στο διαδίκτυο που ως ΘΕΜΑ εκκίνησης γράφουν ...... ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ....... ΑΓΝΩΣΤΗ !

----------


## -nikos-

Οταν φωρτιζουμε την μπαταρια παραλληλα καθαριζουν οι στηλες μολυβδου
απο την ηλεκτρολυση.
εγω οταν θελω να αναζωογωνισω μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου της διοχετευω για 
μερικα δευτερολεπτα 48-50 βολτ ισα-ισα να μην λιωσει αλλα να αποτιναξει τα καταλυπα
κορεσμου που εχει.
οι μπαταριες φωρτιζωνται και με πολυ λιγοτερο ηλεκτρολυτη και ζουν και περισωτερο,αλλα
εκφωρτιζωνται γρηγωροτερα.
αν βαλεις σκετο νερο και μηδεν ηλεκτρολυτη συμπεριφερωνται σαν πυκνωτες,δηλ 
φωρτιζουν και ξεφωρτιζουν πολυ ευκολα.
με τον ηλεκτρολυτη μπενει σε λειτουργεια ο μηχανησμος της αυτοπαραγωγης ηλεκτρισμου
καθε φωρα που αντλεις η φωρτιζεις την μπαταρια.
-
αν απλα θες να ξερεις που αποθυκευεται ο ηλεκτρισμος 
βλεπε πυκνωτες-ηλεκτρολυτικους η μη

----------


## spyropap

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J677G...=29&playnext=2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaG3HMTD5LM&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLRN5p5zWbQ&NR=1
http://www.greencarcongress.com/2011...-20110517.html

Ο Νίκος ξέρει από μπαταρίες μολύβδου. Τις κάνει συλλογή όπως και πολλοί άλλοι που δεν 
θέλουν να τις αποχωριστούν. Για να κοιτάμε και τα νέα μοντέλα.

Μπαταρίες με Μαγνήσιο, Ψευδάργυρο, Νικέλιο και νανοσωμάτια άνθρακα είναι το παρόν και το μέλλον.

Ακόμα στο ΜΙΤ ετοιμάζουν μπαταρία με υγρά μέταλλα που θα είναι ιδανική μορφή αποθήκευσης.
Όλες οι άλλες είναι απλές οδοντόκρεμες…

----------


## genesis

Μιχάλη, (Χρόνια Πολλά για την γιορτή σου κιόλας  :Smile: )

Αν γνωρίζεις λίγα αγγλικά και έχεις υπομονή και ένα λεξικό από δίπλα, εδώ θα βρεις πολλές πληροφορίες για την τεχνολογία των μπαταριών μολύβδου - οξέως και θα απαντηθούν οι περισσότερες από τις απορίες σου.
Επίσης, θα καταλάβεις ότι κάποιες από τις απορίες σου δεν "στέκουν".

Εν ολίγοις, οι μπαταρίες μολύβδου - οξέως βασίζονται σε τεχνολογία που είναι γνωστή για πάνω από 100 χρόνια. Πρόκειται για καθαρή χημεία όπου ενώ η βασική αντίδραση είναι κατανοητή, επεμβαίνουν διάφοροι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την αρχή λειτουργίας σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Εκεί χρειάζεσαι "καλές" γνώσεις χημείας για να καταλάβεις τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει. Δεν είναι καθόλου απλά τα πράγματα...
Οι μπαταρίες βελτιώνονται συνεχώς στις λεπτομέρειες αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι ένας συμβιβασμός τόσο σε επίπεδο σχεδιασμού-κατασκευής όσο και σε επίπεδο χρήσης και εφαρμογών.

Και να θυμάσαι τι έχει πει κάποιος που είχε πολλές γνώσεις στις μπαταρίες:  *"Λίγες μπαταρίες "πεθαίνουν" με φυσικό θάνατο, οι περισσότερες δολοφονούνται".
*....Συμφωνώ απόλυτα... :Biggrin:

----------


## genesis

...για την αρχική σου ερώτηση, φαντάσου ότι οι πλάκες μολύβδου είναι ένα σφουγγάρι και ο ηλεκτρολύτης είναι νερό ποσότητας ίσης με αυτήν που μπορεί να απορροφήσει το σφουγγάρι.
Η διαδικασία φόρτισης - εκφόρτισης γίνεται από ένα χέρι που σφίγγει το σφουγγάρι και βγάζει το νερό (ας πούμε "εκφόρτιση") και στην συνέχεια χαλαρώνει με συνέπεια το σφουγγάρι να "ρουφάει" πάλι το νερό (ας πούμε "φόρτιση").
Αν το σφουγγάρι είναι στην φάση της "φόρτισης", όσο νερό και να του ρίξεις επιπλέον δεν πρόκειται να απορροφήσει άλλο....
Δεν μπορείς να πεις ξεκάθαρα ποιο από τα δύο μέρη "αποθηκεύει" το φορτίο....είναι το "σύστημα" που κάνει την δουλειά.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

[QUOTE=Κυριακίδης;472438]Γεια σας... .................................
Όταν φορτίζουμε μια μπαταρία μολύβδου κατά την γνώμη σας που "αποθηκεύεται" στην κυριολεξία το ηλεκτρικό "φορτίο"?

1) στις πλάκες μολύβδου και μόνο 

2) στον ηλεκτρολύτη και μόνο

3) Και στα δύο
..................................................  ..................................

Γνώμη μου είναι πως το φορτίο αποθηκεύεται << στις πλάκες μόλυβδου και μόνο >> και ποιο συγκεκριμένα στην επικάλυψη που έχει ο μόλυβδος, η οποία επικάλυψη είναι διαφορετικής σύστασης για τις θετικές - αρνητικές πλάκες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ...για την αρχική σου ερώτηση, φαντάσου ότι οι πλάκες μολύβδου είναι ένα σφουγγάρι και ο ηλεκτρολύτης είναι νερό ποσότητας ίσης με αυτήν που μπορεί να απορροφήσει το σφουγγάρι.
> Η διαδικασία φόρτισης - εκφόρτισης γίνεται από ένα χέρι που σφίγγει το σφουγγάρι και βγάζει το νερό (ας πούμε "εκφόρτιση") και στην συνέχεια χαλαρώνει με συνέπεια το σφουγγάρι να "ρουφάει" πάλι το νερό (ας πούμε "φόρτιση").
> Αν το σφουγγάρι είναι στην φάση της "φόρτισης", όσο νερό και να του ρίξεις επιπλέον δεν πρόκειται να απορροφήσει άλλο....
> Δεν μπορείς να πεις ξεκάθαρα ποιο από τα δύο μέρη "αποθηκεύει" το φορτίο....είναι το "σύστημα" που κάνει την δουλειά.



(Στα κόκκινα Κώστα νομίζω έχεις μια παρατυπία) όπως θα δεις στην σελίδα 2 παράγραφος #18 λέω τα παρακάτω (με μπλε) ΔΕΝ ΕΝΝΟΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΕΣΥ (να του ρίξεις ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ) .... γιατί επιπλέον? έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν "χωράει " το επιπλέον. αλλά διάβασε τι λέω παρακάτω στην σελίδα 2 #18


Εαν λέω τώρα Υποθετικά ...Εαν βρω τρόπο (λίγο πριν αποφορτιστεί τελείως η μπαταρία) να αφαιρώ (ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ) λίγο λίγο τον (εξασθενισμένο ηλεκτρολύτη) 

Και (ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ) ρίχνω συνεχώς εκ νέου άλλον "φρέσκο" ηλεκτρολύτη σε αυτήν την μπαταρία.

ΕΝΝΟΕΊΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΑΙΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ (ΣΕ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ εξασθενησμένου ηλεκτρολύτη ) ΤΟΣΟ  ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ (Φρέσκου ηλεκτρολύτη )

----------


## Κυριακίδης

[QUOTE=Ηλιας Α;473340]



> Γεια σας... .................................
> Όταν φορτίζουμε μια μπαταρία μολύβδου κατά την γνώμη σας που "αποθηκεύεται" στην κυριολεξία το ηλεκτρικό "φορτίο"?
> 
> 1) στις πλάκες μολύβδου και μόνο 
> 
> 2) στον ηλεκτρολύτη και μόνο
> 
> 3) Και στα δύο
> ..................................................  ..................................
> ...



 Γεια σου Ηλία ... εσύ ψηφίζεις (στις πλάκες μολύβδου) ... και σε ρωτώ ... π.χ χρησιμοποιώντας και λίγη (ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ για να καταλάβεις ) .... ΕΣΤΩ ότι έχουμε μια φορτισμένη μπαταρία και αυτές οι πλάκες μολύβδου που λες (είναι τούρμπο φορτισμένες ) ..... και με ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ τρόπο όπως λέω ακαριαία σε κλάσμα δευτερολέπτου ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΩ τον ηλεκτρολύτη από αυτήν την μπαταρία ....... μέτρησε την τάση στους ακροδέκτες ... θα δεις ότι το φορτίο σου .... που το είχες ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ στις πλάκες μολύβδου .... ΕΚΑΝΕ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΥΛΑΝΔΗ !

ΛΟΓΙΚΑ στην δική σου (εκ περιτροπής απάντηση ) βγάζω και το δικό μου (εκ περιτροπής) συμπέρασμα ότι η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ είναι ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ.
ΑΡΑ συνεχίζεται το θέμα που θα έπρεπε να λέγεται " Μπαταρία αυτή ή ...... ΆΓΝΩΣΤΗ ) και άντε να καταλάβουμε ΠΟΥ τελικά ανάλογα τις όποιες διαδικασίες ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΕΤΑΙ αυτό το ΜΥΣΤΉΡΙΟ φορτίο .... που από την μια θεωρούμε οτι λογικά ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βρίσκεται ΕΚΕΙ αλλά από την αλλη διαπιστώνουμε ότι δεν βρισκεται ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.(ως δια μαγείας) (αν και γνωρίζω ότι μετά την αφαίρεση του ηλεκτρολύτη ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΕΝΟ ΑΕΡΑ μεταξύ των πλακών μολύβδου για να συμβεί αυτό!!!!

----------


## Ηλιας Α

[QUOTE=Κυριακίδης;473349]



> Γεια σου Ηλία ... εσύ ψηφίζεις (στις πλάκες μολύβδου) ... και σε ρωτώ ... π.χ χρησιμοποιώντας και λίγη (ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ για να καταλάβεις ) .... ΕΣΤΩ ότι έχουμε μια φορτισμένη μπαταρία και αυτές οι πλάκες μολύβδου που λες (είναι τούρμπο φορτισμένες ) ..... και με ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ τρόπο όπως λέω ακαριαία σε κλάσμα δευτερολέπτου ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΩ τον ηλεκτρολύτη από αυτήν την μπαταρία ....... μέτρησε την τάση στους ακροδέκτες ... θα δεις ότι το φορτίο σου ....



 Έγραψα << Γνώμη μου είναι πως το φορτίο αποθηκεύεται << στις πλάκες μόλυβδου και μόνο >> και ποιο συγκεκριμένα στην *επικάλυψη* που έχει ο μόλυβδος >> σε παρακαλώ μην τα γράφεις παραποιημένα.
...<<. ΕΣΤΩ ότι έχουμε μια φορτισμένη μπαταρία και αυτές οι πλάκες μολύβδου που λες (είναι τούρμπο φορτισμένες ) ..... και με ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ τρόπο όπως λέω ακαριαία σε κλάσμα δευτερολέπτου ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΩ τον ηλεκτρολύτη από αυτήν την μπαταρία ....... μέτρησε την τάση στους ακροδέκτες ... θα δεις ότι το φορτίο σου ....>>
Πάντα με μεγάλες επιφυλάξεις, απαντώ πως το εν ( δυνάμει ) φορτίο παραμένει στη μπαταρία, τώρα αν δεν μετράμε τάση στους ακροδέκτες – που δε μετράμε - είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο, βλέπε κλειστό και ανοικτό κύκλωμα.

----------


## genesis

Μιχάλη, είναι προφανές ότι δεν έχεις κατανοήσει πλήρως τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της μπαταρίας μολύβδου - οξέως και από εκεί προκύπτουν τα ερωτήματά σου. Όχι ότι είναι κάτι εύκολο βέβαια...





> Εαν λέω τώρα Υποθετικά ...Εαν βρω τρόπο (λίγο πριν αποφορτιστεί τελείως η μπαταρία) να αφαιρώ (ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ) λίγο λίγο τον (εξασθενισμένο ηλεκτρολύτη) 
> 
> Και (ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ) ρίχνω συνεχώς εκ νέου άλλον "φρέσκο" ηλεκτρολύτη σε αυτήν την μπαταρία.
> 
> ΕΝΝΟΕΊΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΑΙΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ (ΣΕ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ εξασθενησμένου ηλεκτρολύτη ) ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ (Φρέσκου ηλεκτρολύτη )



Πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι η ποσότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη που υπάρχει σε μια δεδομένη μπαταρία είναι ανάλογη της ποσότητας του μολύβδου. Αν το ένα από τα δύο κορεστεί, η αντίδραση σταματά στην ουσία. Η διαδικασία ΔΕΝ είναι "ατέρμονη". Έχει δύο "άκρες", δύο "τέρματα". Σε όποια άκρη και από τις δύο και αν φτάσεις το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο....δεν μπορείς να συνεχίσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κώστα γράφεις αυτά.
Πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι η ποσότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη που υπάρχει σε μια δεδομένη μπαταρία είναι ανάλογη της ποσότητας του μολύβδου. Αν το ένα από τα δύο κορεστεί, η αντίδραση σταματά στην ουσία.

Διάβασε την παράγραφο #20 Ξανά . Εσύ μιλάς προς το τέλος για ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟ ... και στην παράγραφο #20 . δεν αναφέρω για κορεσμό ... αναφέρω ΑΝΑΠΛΗΡΩΣΗ . δεν μιλάω ούτε για ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΗ (ηλεκτρολύτη) , ούτε ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΗ , ούτε ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ.

Άλλο η έννοια της λέξης Αναπλήρωση και άλλο ο Κορεσμός.

----------


## vasilllis

βλεπω να πεφτει ξυλο  :Rolleyes: 

λοιπον:

Η μπαταρία είναι ένα ηλεκτρικό εξάρτημα ικανό να αποθηκεύει  ηλεκτρισμό υπό μορφή χημικής ενέργειας. 

Το ηλεκτρικό στοιχείο είναι η θεμελιώδης συσκευή αποθήκευσης και διάθεσης  ηλεκτρισμού. Αποτελείται από δύο πλάκες, φτιαγμένες από διαφορετικά μέταλλα και  βυθισμένες σε ένα δοχείο με υγρό. Οι πλάκες (που πρέπει να είναι αγώγιμες)  λέγονται *ηλεκτρόδια*, ενώ το υγρό είναι και αυτό αγώγιμο και λέγεται  *ηλεκτρολύτης*. Τα δύο μέταλλα αντιδρούν χημικά με τον ηλεκτρολύτη και αν τα  συνδέσουμε με κάποιον αγωγό θα έχουμε κυκλοφορία ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.

υτή αποτελείται από μια σειρά στοιχείων που το κάθε ένα από αυτά έχει  ηλεκτρεγερτική δύναμη (Τάση χωρίς φορτίο) όταν είναι τελείως φορτισμένο 2,2 Volt,  έτσι λοιπόν για μια μπαταρία με ονομαστική τάση12 Volt,  θα χρειαστούμε 6 τέτοια  στοιχεία 6Χ2,2=13,2 Volt.
Το κάθε ένα από αυτά τα στοιχεία αποτελείται από μια πλάκα ενεργού μολύβδου *Pb  για τον θετικό πόλο*, και μια πλάκα δ*ιοξειδίου του μολύβδου PbO2 για  τον αρνητικό πόλο**.* Τα στοιχεία αυτά είναι βυθισμένα σε ένα  *ηλεκτρολύτη  (διάλυμα  θειικού οξέος H2SO4)* και αποσταγμένου νερού (H2O)  και λαμβάνει χώρα η παρακάτω αμφίδρομη αντίδραση:
 PbO2 + 2H2SO4+Pb --> 2PbSO4  + 2H2O + 2(96.500) Cοulomb
 Στην παρακάτω εικόνα βλέπουμε σε τομή μια μπαταρία και  έχουμε:
               1 Το κέλυφος 
        2 Τις πλάκες εσωτερικά θετικές και αρνητικές από μόλυβδο και οξείδιο του          Μολύβδου
        3 Διαχωριστικές πλάκες από συνθετικό υλικό
        4 Τον ηλεκτρολύτη που είναι διάλυμα θειικού οξέος σε νερό
        5 Τους πόλους από μόλυβδο.
        Κατά την κανονική λειτουργία από την χημική αντίδραση του θειικού οξέος          με τα μολύβδινα στοιχεία παράγεται μικρή ποσότητα υδρογόνου και          οξυγόνου. Αυτά τα δύο αέρια που παράγονται στον ένα πόλο της μπαταρίας          απορροφώνται από τις χημικές αντιδράσεις του αντιθέτου πόλου.
         Εάν όμως κακομεταχειριζόμαστε την μπαταρία η ισορροπία αυτή χαλάει,          δημιουργούνται μεγάλες ποσότητες αερίων, η μπαταρία υποφέρει και λέμε          τότε ότι η μπαταρία "βράζει".

----------


## vasilllis

* Γιατί μια μπαταρία καταστρέφεται ή              γερνάει;*
Εάν  αφήσουμε μια μπαταρία για μεγάλο χρονικό                  διάστημα άδεια  ή λίγο φορτισμένη, τότε μια χημική αντίδραση στις                   πλάκες σχηματίζει *αδιάλυτα* *κρυσταλλικά οξείδια του                  μολύβδου* (είναι  αυτή η άσπρη σκόνη που συχνά βλέπουμε στους                  πόλους των  μπαταριών εάν δεν προσέχουμε να διατηρούνται                  καθαροί).  Αυτή η ουσία γεμίζει σταδιακά την επιφάνια των                   μολύβδινων πλακών και εμποδίζει της χημικές αντιδράσεις  που                  αποθηκεύουν ή προσφέρουν ενέργεια. 

Λόγω της  διαλυτότητας του μόλυβδου στο νερό και                   άλλους  παράγοντες (διάφορες ακαθαρσίες στο διάλυμα κλπ), η                   μπαταρία χάνει σιγά σιγά την αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια ώσπου                   αδειάζει τελείως. *Η διαρροή μπορεί να είναι  από 1% έως 10% τον                  μήνα ( 2-4% για μπαταρίες marine και  10% για μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου).*                  Περισσότερο  υποφέρουν οι μπαταρίες που χρησιμεύουν για την                  εκκίνηση  κινητήρων, αλλά το αυτόματο άδειασμα εξαρτάται και από                   την θερμοκρασία, πχ μια μπαταρία στους 38 βαθμούς σε ένα  μήνα                  χάνει περίπου ένα 7%, στους 27 βαθμούς 5%, ενώ  στους 10 βαθμούς                  μόνο 1%. *Για τον λόγο αυτό θα  πρέπει να φορτίζουμε την                  μπαταρία μια φορά τον μήνα  όταν δεν την χρησιμοποιούμε ώστε να                  είναι φορτισμένη  πάνω από το 80%.                 * 
Οι πλάκες του  μόλυβδου είναι κατασκευασμένες,                  έχοντας σειρές από  τετράγωνες εσοχές (κυψέλες), μέσα στις οποίες                   πρεσάρονται τα οξείδια του μόλυβδου. Με τον τρόπο αυτό,   οι                  μπαταρίες γίνονται πιο ελαφριές, ενώ ταυτόχρονα  αυξάνεται η                  χωρητικότητά των αφού μεγαλώνει η επιφάνεια  των πλακών                  που βρίσκεται σε επαφή με τον ηλεκτρολύτη.  Το μειονέκτημα όμως είναι ότι,  εάν                   κακομεταχειριζόμαστε τις μπαταρίες, τα οξείδια ξεκολλούν  και κάθονται στον                  πάτο προκαλώντας βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ  των στοιχείων.





αυτααααα


για αλλα πολλα  http://www.naspor.gr/old/useful/battery.htm

----------

nikman (11-11-11)

----------


## -nikos-

ενα καλο για μπαταριες μολυβδου και οχι μονο
=http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/a...acid_batteries

----------


## genesis

Καλό site για μπαταρίες, πράγματι. Το έχω επισημάνει και εγώ στο #30.
...και όσοι θέλουν πραγματικά να μάθουν, θα βρουν τον χρόνο και την υπομονή να κάτσουν να διαβάσουν..... :Wink:

----------


## vimaproto

Η ενέργεια στην μπαταρία μολύβδου (όπως γράφει και ένας φίλος) αποθηκεύεται με μορφή χημικής ενέργειας μεταξύ ηλεκτρολύτη Η2SO4 και των πλακών μολύβδου. Οταν είναι αφόρτιστη τα δυναμικά μεταξύ κάθε πλάκας που έγινε PbSO4 και του ηλεκτρολύτη είναι ίσα και αλληλοεξουδετερώνονται. Οταν τη φορτίζω, το ρεύμα που περνάει προκαλεί χημικές αντιδράσεις που αλλοιώνουν τις πλάκες. Τις κάνουν διαφορετικές (το γράφει παραπάνω ο φίλος γίνεται PbO2 και Pb) και το δυναμικό μεταξύ ηλεκτρολύτη και πλακών είναι διαφορετικό. Η διαφορά αυτών των δύο δίνει 12Volt. 
Συμπέρασμα. Η αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια είναι χημική, αλλά (όπως εξηγώ) δεν δίνει πάντοτε η χημική ενέργεια ηλεκτρισμό.
Σημείωση. οι μπαταρίες που χρησιμοποιούν άλλα υλικά δίνουν και άλλα Volt. Κάθε χημικό στοιχείο έχει το δικό του ηλεκτρολυτικό δυναμικό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σωστός Κώστα (Vimaproto). Ίσως από του λίγους που έδωσαν την πιο σαφή και επεξηγηματική εικόνα για την "μπαταρία αυτή η .... άγνωστη" ... και φυσικά να μην υποτιμήσουμε και την επεξήγηση του (dalai) Νίκος στην παράγραφο #2 .

Άρα μέχρι στιγμής συμπεραίνουμε, ότι δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε και το ενδεχόμενο ότι το "φορτίο" αποθηκεύεται και στον ηλεκτρολύτη ... με την εκ τον προτέρων (Συμφωνία ή συνθήκη ή συμβιβασμό ) ότι αυτό συνεργάζεται και με τις πλάκες . 

Κάτι σαν "στιγμιαία και ταυτόχρονη αλληλο-συνεργασία με τις πλάκες" ... δηλαδή σαν να λέμε (ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ). Ακόμα και στην επεξήγηση σου , ότι "οι μπαταρίες που χρησιμοποιούν άλλα υλικά δίνουν άλλα Volt , και ότι το καθένα έχει το "δικό του" ηλεκτρολυτικό δυναμικό. Έχει και τα δικά του αυτονόητα συμπεράσματα αλληλο-εξάρτησης του ενός υλικού με του άλλου.

Τώρα Κώστα ... ας σταθώ στα εξής λεγόμενα σου 
"Οταν τη φορτίζω, το ρεύμα που περνάει προκαλεί χημικές αντιδράσεις που αλλοιώνουν τις πλάκες. Τις κάνουν διαφορετικές"
Εδώ με τα παραπάνω που γράφεις ... αλλά και σε συνδυασμό με την ερώτηση - απορία που έθεσα στην αρχή #1.  Δηλαδή "Τι θα γίνει αν πάρω τα (υγρά - ηλεκτρολύτη) από μια φορτισμένη μπαταρία ... και τα στείλω σε μιαν "άδεια" μπαταρία? Τι θα συμβεί στην "άδεια μπαταρίά?" 

Συμπεραίνουμε (λογικά κατά εμένα ) ότι ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στην "άδεια μπαταρία¨" , Γιατί η δεύτερη μεν μπαταρία η "άδεια" δεν θα έχει "περάσει " από το στάδιο που αναφέρεις στα παραπάνω με (κόκκινα γραμματα) . Έτσι δεν είναι? είμαι Σωστός? (αναφερόμενος στις πλάκες μολύβδου). "που αλλοιώνουν τις πλάκες."

Αν και δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος (για την δεύτερη μπαταρία την "άδεια") , ότι η προϋπόθεση για να "αλλοιωθούν ..και τις κάνουν διαφορετικές " τις πλάκες μολύβδου όπως λες , εξαρτάτε από την "συσκευή φόρτισης" ή από την "ηλεκτροχημική αντίδραση του ηλεκτρολύτη". Γιατί αν ισχύει το δεύτερο .... τότε θα πρέπει (λογικά ) να βρούμε φορτισμένη την δεύτερη "άδεια " μπαταρία.

----------


## vimaproto

Ναι Μιχάλη Κυριακίδη. Οπως το λες είναι. Τα υγρα της φορτισμένης μπαταρίας δεν θα κάνουν τίποτα καινούριο στην αφόρτιστη γιατί είναι ποιοτικά τα ίδια που βάλαμε στην πρώτη και στη συνέχεια τη φορτίσαμε. Ετσι και η δεύτερη για να δουλέψει με τα νέα υγρά (που δεν είναι νέα αλλά τα παλιά δηλ. H2SO4 (θειϊκό οξύ)) θέλει φόρτιση. Μιλάμε πάντοτε για υγρές μπαταρίες Μολύβδου. Αλλοι τύποι μπαταριών (νέοι) δεν ξέρω πως συμπεριφέρονται. 
Να πω επίσης ότι τα υγρά που θα μεταφέρουμε από την πρώτη στη δεύτερη, είναι λιγότερα από τα αρχικά, διότι κατά τη λειτουργία αντιδρά το H2SO4 (να το πω απλά, συμμετέχει στη διάσπαση του νερού του διαλύματος δίνοντας υδρογόνο και η ποσότητα των υγρών του νερού δηλαδή λιγοστεύει. Γιαυτό προσθέτουμε καπου κάπου απεσταγμένο νερό. 
Να θυμίσω δε ότι τα καπάκια της μπαταρίας έχουν μικρή τρύπα για να ελευθερώνεται το παραγόμενο υδρογόνο.Αλλιώς θα γίνει έκρηξη.
Η "λάσπη" που μαζεύεται είναι οι αδιάλυτες ενώσεις που σχηματίζουν οι πλάκες του μολύβδου, γιαυτό και σιγά σιγά λεπταίνουν μέχρι που η μπαταρία καταστρέφεται.

Σημείωση. Θα ήταν αγένειά μου να μη ομολογήσω ότι ο "φίλος" που αναφέρομαι στο προηγούμενο σημείωμά μου #42 είναι ο Dalai ή Νίκος.

----------


## patent61

Παιδιά με τις απαντήσεις νομίζω ότι μπερδέψατε τον Μιχάλη αντί να τον βοηθήσετε. Η απάντηση είναι απλή. Στις μπαταρίες μολύβδου - οξέως το οξύ παίζει τον ρόλο του ηλεκτρολύτη και δηλαδή της ιονισμένης ουσίας που απλά άγει το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα. Κατά συνέπεια το οξύ δεν αποθηκεύει ηλεκτρικό φορτίο (ρεύμα), το οποίο (ρεύμα) αποθηκεύεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο στις πλάκες της μπαταρίας. Μερικές φορές οι απλές απαντήσεις είναι οι καλλίτερες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ευχαριστούμε και σε σένα Δημήτρη . Για την δική σου άποψη . ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΑΚΕΣ 
Όχι δεν με μπερδέψανε απλός ... αλλά με τρελάνανε !!  :Confused1: 

Μένω μέχρι στιγμής έκπληκτος ! . Το πόσες αντικρουόμενες απόψεις υπάρχουν ανάμεσα στις 3 ερωτήσεις που έθεσα στην αρχή του μηνύματος .
Μέχρι τώρα πήρα κάποιες σαφείς απαντήσεις . Αλλά πήρα και ... σαφείς απαντήσεις και από αντικρουόμενες απόψεις ! που όλες στηρίζονται σε "βιβλιοδετικές πληροφορίες"...
Αυτό το ερώτημα μου "ξεκίνησε" από το απλό "γνωστό " σε όλους πείραμα ... με τα λεμόνια. (για να το θέσουμε και πιο απλά ) δηλαδή . π.χ. αν πάρεις ένα ποτήρι και ρίξεις μέσα χυμό λεμόνι ... και χώσεις μέσα στο ποτήρι δύο ακροδέκτες του πολύμετρου μετράς κάποια τάση ... και όπου αυτή σιγά σιγά "εξασθενίζει" 

Όταν όμως ξαναρίξεις επιπλέον χυμό λεμόνι στο ποτήρι "φρέσκο" ... βλέπεις ότι "ξανααναννεώνεται " η "μπαταρία" μας . Που στην περίπτωση μας με το λεμόνι .
Ο χυμός είναι εκ περιτροπής ο ηλεκτρολύτης και οι ακροδέκτες του πολύμετρου οι "πλάκες".
Και το επιπλέον αξιοσημείωτο είναι .... ότι αν βάλω μέσα στον χυμό λεμονιού που έχει εξασθενήσει .... μια κοινή μπαταρία (που θα παίξει τον ρόλο του δήθεν φορτιστή ) ... ξαναεπαναφέρεται η "μπαταρία" μας και φρεσκάρεται.

Υπέθεσα λοιπόν ότι αν το "κλειδί " βρίσκεται στον "ηλεκτρολύτη" όπου αποθηκεύεται (ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ) το φορτίο (όπως στο πείραμα με λεμόνι) . Τότε θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια μπαταρία πολύ μεγάλης χωρητικότητας με βάση την αποθήκευση του φορτίου σε επάρκεια ηλεκτρολύτη. 
Από ότι φαίνεται μόνο αν το δοκιμάσω στην πράξη θα πάρω και την (ΣΑΦΗ )  απάντηση .  Και δεν το επιχείρησα ακόμη αλλά θα το επιχειρήσω κάποια στιγμή με το παρακάτω σχέδιο που παρουσιάζω "εκ του γελίου" που λέει ο λόγος ... αλλά και που δεν είναι και τόσο απλό (γιαυτό και δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμη) .. προσέξτε τις λεπτομέρειες παρακάτω στο σχέδιο και πείτε μου.... (για απλούστευση το σχέδιο σε 1 (δίβολτο στοιχείο) και μόνο.

Πείραμα.JPG

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Αυτό το ερώτημα μου "ξεκίνησε" από το απλό "γνωστό " σε όλους πείραμα ... με τα λεμόνια. (για να το θέσουμε και πιο απλά ) δηλαδή . π.χ. αν πάρεις ένα ποτήρι και ρίξεις μέσα χυμό λεμόνι ... και χώσεις μέσα στο ποτήρι δύο ακροδέκτες του πολύμετρου μετράς κάποια τάση ;;;;;;;;;;;;; ... και όπου αυτή σιγά σιγά "εξασθενίζει" 
> 
> 
> Υπέθεσα λοιπόν ότι αν το "κλειδί " βρίσκεται στον "ηλεκτρολύτη" όπου αποθηκεύεται (ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ) το φορτίο (όπως στο πείραμα με λεμόνι) . Τότε θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια μπαταρία πολύ μεγάλης χωρητικότητας με βάση την αποθήκευση του φορτίου σε επάρκεια ηλεκτρολύτη. 
> Από ότι φαίνεται μόνο αν το δοκιμάσω στην πράξη θα πάρω και την (ΣΑΦΗ )  απάντηση .  Και δεν το επιχείρησα ακόμη αλλά θα το επιχειρήσω κάποια στιγμή με το παρακάτω σχέδιο που παρουσιάζω "εκ του γελίου" που λέει ο λόγος ... αλλά και που δεν είναι και τόσο απλό (γιαυτό και δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμη) .. προσέξτε τις λεπτομέρειες παρακάτω στο σχέδιο και πείτε μου.... (για απλούστευση το σχέδιο σε 1 (δίβολτο στοιχείο) και μόνο.
> 
> Πείραμα.JPG



 Καλημέρα.
Έστω  -  που δε νομίζω –  αν βάλεις ΄΄ Φρέσκο ΄΄ ηλεκτρολύτη (1280 γραμ/λίτρο ) σε μια αφόρτιστη συστοιχία δεις ότι φορτίστηκε, ποια θα είναι η πρακτική εφαρμογή αυτής της εμπειρίας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Ηλία ..... ΕΣΤΩ (υποθέτουμε ) ότι (όντως ) φορτίστηκε η Β μπαταρία.

1) Θα μπορούσαμε λογικά σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω σχέδιο (αν ισχύει) να αυξήσουμε την χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας ... εξαιτίας της "φορτισμένης" δεξαμενής σε ποσότητα ηλεκτρολύτη. Με την ίδια μπαταρία χωρίς να βάλουμε πρόσθετες μπαταρίες.

2) Ελάφρυνση βάρους λόγω των (πρόσθετων) πλακών μολύβδου σε σχέση με την χωρητικότητα που θέλουμε. όταν προσθέσουμε αντί άλλων επιπλέον μπαταρίες παράλληλα όπως κάνουμε μέχρι σήμερα.

3) Και φυσικά εξοικονόμηση κόστους μπαταριών.

Όλα τα παραπάνω ωραία ακούγονται .... αλλά ΜΟΝΟ αν επιβεβαιωθεί ότι ισχύει το πείραμα.

----------


## -nikos-

θα ισχειε αν ο μολυβδος φθιρωνταν επ απειρο απο το οξυ...
αντιθετα ομως ο μολυβδος στην διαδικασια φθορας αναπτισει [οπως ολα τα μεταλα κατα την οξυδωση]
μια μορφη σκουργειας που μονο με επαναφωρτηση αποτινασει απο πανω του με την διαδικασια 
της ηλεκτρολυσης που γινεται οταν της δινουμε ρευμα δηλ μορια αποκολουνται απο το συν προς το πλην 
αφυνωντας καθαρη την επιφανια του μολυβδου απο τον προηγουμενο κορεσμο οξυδοσης.
Και για αυτο τον λογο αν εχουμε μια παλια μπαταρια [οπως εχω πει και σε αλλο μηνημα]
και θελουμε να την αναζωωγονησουμε της διοχετευουμε υψυλοτερο βολταζ για μερικα δευτερολεπτα 
ισα-ισα να μην λιωσει αλλα να αποτιναξει οσο γινεται περισωτερη ''σκουρια'' απο πανω της.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

[QUOTE=Κυριακίδης;480829]............................ 1) Θα μπορούσαμε λογικά σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω σχέδιο (αν ισ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Νίκο ... κατανοητά αυτά που λες ,... αλλά αν σε "ανησυχεί" όπως λες ότι η "Β" μπαταρία επειδή ΔΕΝ δέχεται "φόρτιση στις πλάκες της ... θα "οξειδωθεί" και ΔΕΝ θα "αποτινάσει " την σκουριά όπως λες ... Ε τότε στο σχέδιο #46 . "συμπλήρωσε " και επιπλέον καλώδια (παράλληλα) από το + της Α μπαταρίας στο + της Β μπαταρίας και το - της Α μπαταρίας στο - της Β μπαταρίας .. για να σου φύγει η "αμφιβολία" ότι η Β μπαταρία θα "σκουριάσει" 
Επομένως μας μένει να απαντηθεί και να επιβεβαιωθεί το ΑΝ τελικά θα έχουμε ή όχι ΑΥΞΗΣΗ χωρητικότητας ΣΥΓΚΡΙΤΙΚΑ με τις υπάρχουσες χωρητικότητες των Α και Β ούτως ή άλλος.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

[QUOTE=Ηλιας Α;480831]



> ............................ 1) Θα μπορούσαμε λογικά σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω σχέδιο (αν ισ



 <<ΕΣΤΩ (υποθέτουμε ) ότι (όντως ) φορτίστηκε η Β μπαταρία.>>
ΕΣΤΩ (υποθέτουμε ) ότι (όντως )……………………….
1) << Θα μπορούσαμε λογικά σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω σχέδιο (αν ισχύει) να αυξήσουμε την χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας ... εξαιτίας της "φορτισμένης" δεξαμενής σε ποσότητα ηλεκτρολύτη. Με την ίδια μπαταρία χωρίς να βάλουμε πρόσθετες μπαταρίες.>>
Αν αναμίξεις τον ηλεκτρολύτη του β στοιχείου που έχει πυκνότητα πχ 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, με τον ηλεκτρολύτη του α που αυτός έχει μικρότερη πυκνότητα από 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι η νέα πυκνότητα να είναι μικρότερη από  1280 γραμ/λίτρο, συνεπώς πρέπει να κάνεις φόρτιση σ΄ένα από τα 2 στοιχεία, ή και στα 2, αν ναι ποιο το όφελος;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ηλία ανάποδα μας τα είπες ... ξαναδές το σχέδιο #46 . και δες την φορά όπου σημειώνω την "κίνηση του ηλεκτρολύτη αλλά και τα επισημασμένα με Α και Β μπαταρίες "φορτισμένη " και "αφόρτιστη"
Πως λοιπόν μας λές Αν αναμίξεις τον ηλεκτρολύτη του β στοιχείου που έχει πυκνότητα πχ 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, με τον ηλεκτρολύτη του α που αυτός έχει μικρότερη πυκνότητα από 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, 
Σε καμια περίπτωση στο σχέδιο δεν δείχνει τον ηλεκτρολύτη του Β στοιχείου (όπως λες ) πηγαίνει στην Α μπαταρία .... και ότι δήθεν η Α έχει μικρότερη πυκνώτητα ... σε παρακαλώ πρόσεξε αναλυτικά το σχέδιο .

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ηλία ανάποδα μας τα είπες ... ξαναδές το σχέδιο #46 . και δες την φορά όπου σημειώνω την "κίνηση του ηλεκτρολύτη αλλά και τα επισημασμένα με Α και Β μπαταρίες "φορτισμένη " και "αφόρτιστη"
> Πως λοιπόν μας λές Αν αναμίξεις τον ηλεκτρολύτη του β στοιχείου που έχει πυκνότητα πχ 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, με τον ηλεκτρολύτη του α που αυτός έχει μικρότερη πυκνότητα από 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, 
> Σε καμια περίπτωση στο σχέδιο δεν δείχνει τον ηλεκτρολύτη του Β στοιχείου (όπως λες ) πηγαίνει στην Α μπαταρία .... και ότι δήθεν η Α έχει μικρότερη πυκνώτητα ... σε παρακαλώ πρόσεξε αναλυτικά το σχέδιο .



 << Σε καμια περίπτωση στο σχέδιο δεν δείχνει τον ηλεκτρολύτη του Β στοιχείου (όπως λες ) πηγαίνει στην Α μπαταρία .>>
Που πηγαίνει;
<< και ότι δήθεν η Α έχει μικρότερη πυκνώτητα ... σε παρακαλώ πρόσεξε αναλυτικά το σχέδιο .>>.
Έχεις δίκιο  ο ηλ/της του α στοιχείου έχει μεγαλύτερη πυκνότητα.
Και με τα νέα δεδομένα γράφω: 

Αν αναμίξεις τον ηλεκτρολύτη του α στοιχείου που έχει πυκνότητα πχ 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, με τον ηλεκτρολύτη του β που αυτός έχει μικρότερη πυκνότητα από 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι η νέα πυκνότητα να είναι μικρότερη από 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, συνεπώς πρέπει να κάνεις φόρτιση σ΄ένα από τα 2 στοιχεία, ή και στα 2, αν ναι ποιο το όφελος;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν αναμίξεις τον ηλεκτρολύτη του α στοιχείου που έχει πυκνότητα πχ 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, 
Μέχρι εδώ σωστά....

με τον ηλεκτρολύτη του β που αυτός έχει μικρότερη πυκνότητα από 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, 
Εδώ ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε για την Β μπαταρία το πόσο μικρότερη πυκνότητα  έχει π.χ 1250 γραμ/ λίτρο (ως δεδομένο) (Εμ είπαμε "αφόρτιστη η Β" )

το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι η νέα πυκνότητα να είναι μικρότερη από 1280 γραμ/λίτρο, (μικρότερη από 1250 εννοείς για την Β μπαταρία μιλάμε)

ΓΙΑΤΙΙΙΙΙΙ ??????  Γιατί αποκλείουμε ότι τουλάχιστον στην Β μπαταρία ΔΕΝ θα έχουμε ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ μια εξίσωση ? ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΟ ? ?????? ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ???
(από την ανάμιξη του ΦΟΡΤΙΣΜΕΝΟΥ  ηλεκτρολύτη "που ΕΙΣΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ στην Β μπαταρία και που στην συνέχεια ΕΞΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ  από την Β μπαταρία ΕΞΑΣΘΕΝΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ηλεκτρολύτης προς την Α μπαταρία? ) ΓΙΑΤΙΙΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΕΧΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΣΟ ΟΡΟ από τα 1280 (Της Α Μπαταρίας με τα 1250 της Β μπαταρίας ) = (εφόσον η διαφορά είναι 30 μονάδες ?) ... να βγαίνει δηλαδή στην Β ο μέσος όρος του (μισού 30 ) δηλαδή το 15 + στην Β (και άρα από 1250 + 15 = 1265 και 15 μείον στην Α? Από 1280 - 15 = 1265?. Έτσι το βλέπω ποιο (λογικό) από την απάντηση (το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι η νέα πυκνότητα να είναι μικρότερη από 1280 γραμ/λίτρο,) (από 1250 εννοείς για την Β μπαταρία μιλάμε )

Όπου ΔΕΝ δέχεστε ότι η διαφορά στην Β θα είναι όντως Καλύτερη κατά + 15 μονάδες επιπλέον ... και από την "πρόχειρη " παραπάνω απάντηση με Κόκκινα ... είναι σαν να μου λέτε ότι η Β μπαταρία θα παραμείνει στην πυκνότητα 1250?? ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΟ ? ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ? ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ? ΝΑ ΠΆΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΩ?

συνεπώς πρέπει να κάνεις φόρτιση σ΄ένα από τα 2 στοιχεία, ή και στα 2, αν ναι ποιο το όφελος;
Αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω για το + 15 μονάδες στην Β, τότε θεωρητικά δεν χρειάζεται "κλασική" φόρτιση στην Β μπαταρία 
Όσο για το ποιο το όφελος? .... Αν ισχύει τελικά ότι ο ηλεκτρολύτης "δρά" και προσθέτει φορτίο πάνω του (στον εαυτό του δηλαδή). Τότε το πλεόνασμα της "φορτισμένης δεξαμενής" του ηλεκτρολύτη (που δείχνω στο σχέδιο παραπάνω) λογικά θα μου αυξήσει την χωρητικότητα περισσότερο και πέραν της "στάνταρ" χωρητικότητας των Α και Β μπαταριών μαζί. (δηλαδή αν υποθέσουμε ότι η Α μπαταρία είναι 100 ΑΗ και η Β επίσης 100 ΑΗ ... τότε στο σύνολο είναι = 200 ΑΗ ) ...ΑΛΛΑ ....Αν παραδεχτούμε ότι "δρα" και ο ηλεκτρολύτης ... τότε λογικά εξαιτίας του φορτισμένου ηλεκτρολύτη στην (δεξαμενή) θα έχουμε 200 ΑΗ από τις Α+Β μπαταρίες + (άγνωστο πόσα ΑΗ στην δεξαμενή) = Άρα κάτι παραπάνω από 200ΑΗ 

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ .... στην πραγματικότητα ΕΛΠΙΖΩ να ΜΗΝ έχω δίκιο (για το πείραμα) .... γιατί στην αντίθετη περίπτωση θα ξεφτίλιζα την επιστήμη.!!

Απλά με αυτά τα παραδείγματα , προσπαθώ να κατανοήσω το θέμα και σε άλλες πτυχές .. γύρω από το θέμα ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ..... ΑΓΝΩΣΤΗ.

Απλά με το πείραμα στο σχέδιο παραπάνω #46  .... θέλω να μου λυθεί η απορία .... στο ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ ότι έχουμε π.χ πυκνότητα ηλεκτρολύτη στα 1280 γραμ/λίτρο από την Α μπαταρία και μέχρι την δεξαμενή .... και ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ πυκνότητα του ιδίου ηλεκτρολύτη ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΣΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ Β  μπαταρία !!! ΤΙ στο διάολο έγινε αυτή η "φρέσκια " ενέργεια που μόλις παρήγαγε η Α μπαταρία (μέσω του πάνελ ) ? . και ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΧΤΗΚΕ η Β μπαταρία? γιατί ξαφνικά αυτή η πυκνότητα 1280 γραμ/λίτρο ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ στην Β ΞΑΝΑΓΙΝΕΤΕ ( Σύμφωνα με τις απαντήσεις σας ) πυκνότητα 1250????? που πήγε το πλεόνασμα που ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΙΝ?

----------


## Dimitris73

θυμαμαι πως ειχα διαβασει πριν καιρο στο περιοδικο r&d, σε ενα θεμα για ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα, το εξης.

επειδη ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα προβληματα ειναι το οτι χρειαζεται πολυς χρονος για την επεναφορτιση των μπαταριων, θα μπορουσαμε στο σταθμο ανεφοδιασμου να αδειαζουμε τα υγρα απο τις αποφορτισμενες μπαταριες μας, και να γεμιζουμε με φορτισμενα υγρα.

μου ειχε φανει λογικο τοτε, αλλα εδω διαβαζω διαφορετικα πραγματα...


α, ναι, πρωτο ποστ, καλως σας βρηκα. :Cool:

----------


## taxideytis

για τα ηλεκρικά αυτοκίνητα...πιο ευκολο δεν είναι να αλλάζεις μπαταρίες; σε ειδικούς σταθμούς; Τυποποίηση θέλει όμως...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> για τα ηλεκρικά αυτοκίνητα...πιο ευκολο δεν είναι να αλλάζεις μπαταρίες; σε ειδικούς σταθμούς; Τυποποίηση θέλει όμως...



 Αυτοί ξέρουν Κώστα τι κάνουν ... το έχουν μελετήσει πιστεύω αρκετά. 
1) Αν αλλάζανε μπαταρίες ο "προμηθευτής" από που θα έπαιρνε "εγγύηση" της κατάστασης της μπαταρίας σου ... όταν θα την επέστρεφες άδεια?
2) Ποιο εύκολο δεν είναι αντί να κουβαλάς (για τον προμηθευτή) και να αποθηκεύεις 50-100 κιλά μπαταρίες ... να γεμίζεις με υγρό?
3) Θα δεχόσουν εσύ Κώστα . π.χ. αν μόλις έχεις αγοράσει καινούριο αυτοκίνητο με καινούριες μπαταρίες ... με το πρώτο άδειασμα ...να σου πετάξουν μέσα μια αντίκα? και άσε που δεν θα ξέρεις από που προέρχεται η επόμενη μπαταρία ... ίσως να είναι και κανένα Αμερικανικό περίσσευμα από τον πόλεμο στο Ιράκ.  :Lol:

----------


## taxideytis

δεν πάει έτσι...η ίδια η εταιρεία θα αναλάμβανε την μπαταρία...*το αυτοκίνητο θα το αγοράζεις χωρίς μπαταρία*...πάς σε ένα σταθμό και βάζεις...την φορτίζεις αν θές σπίτι σου...ταξιδεειες; -πάνω απο 150-160 χλμ; ε...σε τακτά διαστήματα η *ΙΔΙΑ εταιρεία θα έχει πρατήρια* και θα σου αλλάζει μπαταρία..Και όμως αυτό έιναι το σχέδιο για τα ηλεκτροκίνητα...αφού πρώτα τυποποιηθούν ωρισμένα πράγματα...

----------


## -nikos-

> θα ισχειε αν ο μολυβδος φθιρωνταν επ απειρο απο το οξυ...
> αντιθετα ομως ο μολυβδος στην διαδικασια φθορας αναπτισει [οπως ολα τα μεταλα κατα την οξυδωση]
> μια μορφη σκουργειας που μονο με επαναφωρτηση αποτινασει απο πανω του με την διαδικασια 
> της ηλεκτρολυσης που γινεται οταν της δινουμε ρευμα δηλ μορια αποκολουνται απο το συν προς το πλην 
> αφυνωντας καθαρη την επιφανια του μολυβδου απο τον προηγουμενο κορεσμο οξυδοσης.
> Και για αυτο τον λογο αν εχουμε μια παλια μπαταρια [οπως εχω πει και σε αλλο μηνημα]
> και θελουμε να την αναζωωγονησουμε της διοχετευουμε υψυλοτερο βολταζ για μερικα δευτερολεπτα 
> ισα-ισα να μην λιωσει αλλα να αποτιναξει οσο γινεται περισωτερη ''σκουρια'' απο πανω της.




τα καινουρια υγρα Μιχαλη τι παραπανω θα εχουν απο τα παλια??
αν ειναι ιδια δεν θα μπορουν να ''κορεσουν'' περισωτερο τις πλακες
αν ειναι πιο ισχηρα θα φθιρουν την μπαταρια περισωτερο
και καθε φωρα θα πρεπει να ειναι πιο ισχηρα ωστε στο τελος θα ειναι σκετο οξυ

και ναι θα εχεις μια μπαταρια μονιμος φωρτισμενη για μια-δυο βδομαδες,,,,μετα πεταμα στα σκουπιδια
δεν θα εχει μεινει μολυβδος ουτε για ανακυκλωση.
οπως σου ειπα και στην αρχη ο ηλεκτρισμος αποθυκευεται στα αγωγιμα υλικα 
τα μη αγωγιμα θεωρουνται μονοτες και οχι συλεκτες.

να προσθεσω οτι στα καθαρα ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα δεν χρεισειμοποιουνται μπαταριες υγρων αλλα στερεων στιχειων που δεχωνται ταχηα φωρτιση αντιθετα απο τις κοινες με τα υγρα που μπορουν να χρεισειμοποιηθουν μονο στα ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα που σαν πηγη ενεργειας εχουν το υδρογωνο η στα υβριδικα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Νίκο...
τα καινουρια υγρα Μιχαλη τι παραπανω θα εχουν απο τα παλια??
αν ειναι ιδια δεν θα μπορουν να ''κορεσουν'' περισωτερο τις πλακες
αν ειναι πιο ισχηρα θα φθιρουν την μπαταρια περισωτερο
και καθε φωρα θα πρεπει να ειναι πιο ισχηρα ωστε στο τελος θα ειναι σκετο οξυ

και ναι θα εχεις μια μπαταρια μονιμος φωρτισμενη για μια-δυο βδομαδες,,,,μετα πεταμα στα σκουπιδια
δεν θα εχει μεινει μολυβδος ουτε για ανακυκλωση.

Αν αναφέρεσαι στο (πείραμα + απορία) μηνύματος #46.
Τα καινούρια υγρά (που προστίθενται στην Β μπαταρία) . Αν το δεις όπως έχει στο σχέδιο σκέτο (χωρίς την δεξαμενή) . Δεν θα προσφέρουν τίποτα παραπάνω ... λογικά θα είναι σαν να έβαλα 2 μπαταρίες παράλληλα.

Όμως υπέθεσα ότι αν στο σχέδιο μπει και μια δεξαμενή ... το πιο λογικό είναι να αυξηθεί η χωρητικότητα (πέραν της πραγματικής χωρητικότητας που έχουν η Α και Β μαζί μπαταρίες).
Δηλαδή αν υποθέσουμε ότι για της ανάγκες μου στην διάρκεια της νύχτας (που πλεον το πάνελ δεν παράγει ρεύμα) χρειάζομαι ας πούμε 500 ΑΗ . Και έστω υποθέτουμε η Α μπαταρία είναι 100 ΑΗ και η Β επίσης 100 ΑΗ έχουμε = 200 ΑΗ . Και αντί π.χ. να βάλω άλλες 3 μπαταρίες καινούριες για να καλύψω την διαφορά μέχρι τα 500 ΑΗ . να το κάνει αυτό η δεξαμενή με ανάλογη ποσότητα ηλεκτρολύτη .. όπου αυτός θα περνάει από τις ίδιες πλάκες μολύβδου των πρώτων μπαταριών Α+Β.  Το κόστος λογικά πέφτει.

Όσο για το αν θα κορεστεί που λες ή θα γίνουν πιο "ισχυρά" σε πυκνότητα ... δεν το βλέπω λογικό γιατί ... Εννοείται ενδιάμεσα στο πάνελ + μπαταρίες θα υπάρχει ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης και κάποια στιγμή θα εξισορροπήσει την πυκνότητα και στις 2 μπαταρίες (λόγω της κυκλικής ανανέωσης του ηλεκτρολύτη ...που στην ουσία αυτές οι 2 μπαταρίες θα είναι σαν να είναι 1 μπαταρία ( όπως αν τις είχαμε παράλληλα). Και φυσικά ούτε υπερκορεσμός επειδή και πάλι υπάρχει ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης στην μέση.

Τώρα για αυτό που λες ότι θα "φάει γρήγορα τις πλάκες μολύβδου" . Ε και πιο είναι το κακό? ... έτσι κι αλλιώς λέμε ότι μια μπαταρία "αντέχει " π.χ 1500 επαναφορτίσεις ...κύκλους κτλ. Η αντιστάθμιση της "ζημιάς " αναλογικά θα είναι η ίδια . Και το κέρδος που τελικά πιστεύω ότι θα κερδίσω? μα φυσικά η άλλες 3 μπαταρίες που δεν αγόρασα. 

Βέβαια όλα αυτά σε απλές θεωρίες .... αλλά άγνωστο αν και στην πράξη θα "περπατήσει" καλά ένα τέτοιο πείραμα.

----------


## -nikos-

> Τώρα για αυτό που λες ότι θα "φάει γρήγορα τις πλάκες μολύβδου" . Ε και πιο είναι το κακό? ... έτσι κι αλλιώς λέμε ότι μια μπαταρία "αντέχει " π.χ 1500 επαναφορτίσεις ...κύκλους κτλ.



Το κακο ειναι οτι ειναι ακριβες οι ατοιμες ,,,,,,
εγω αγωρασα χθες μια μπαταρια για το αυτοκινητο μου και δεν της εβαλα 100% ηλεκτρολυτη [που ειναι ηδη αρεωμενο οξυ]
αλλα 70%ηλεκτρολυτη και 30% νερο δηλ τον ηλεκτρολυτη τον αρεωσα κι αλλο εν γνωση μου 
οτι η διαρκεια ηλεκτροδωτησης της εν λογο μπαταριας θα πεσει κατα 30 % αλλα θα ξεχασω να την 
αλλαξω....... την προηγουμενη μπαταρια με 20% περισωρερη αρεωση στον ηλεκτρολυτη 
μου κρατισε 8 χρονια !!!!!!! μεχρι να παραδωσει πνευμα.
απο αυτη περιμενω τουλαχιστον 10 χρονια λειτουργειας στο αυτοκινητο μου.
-
σιμειωση 'οι μπαταριες σπανια αντεχουν πανω απο 3,5-4 χρονια'
-

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι γνωρίζετε γύρω από αυτές τις μπαταρίες τσιμέντου?????? και κρυστάλλου?????
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkO0q1JZsAU

Μπα έχουμε και τέτοια? ... τι ιδιότητες έχουν αυτές οι μπαταρίες? δηλαδή είναι μόνο για μικρές καταναλώσεις? ... δεν επεκτείνονται? να γίνουν μεγαλύτερες? ... πέφτουν και καταστρέφονται γρήγορα? Ποια τα πλεονεκτήματα - μειονεκτήματα τους?

----------

-nikos- (14-12-11)

----------


## sv4lqcnik

για να μην το παθαινουμε αυτο και να κρατησουμε στη ζωη την μπαταρια περισσωτερο προσεχουμε *να** μην* αφηνουμε την μπαταρια ασυντηρητη δηλαδη να συμπληρωνουμε '*'**αν η μπαταρια μας ειναι ανοιχτου τυπου**'*'αποσταγμενο νερο γενικα χωρις αλατα αν ειναι δυνατον βροχινο η απιονισμενο νερο για ατμοσιδερα *το σκληρο νερο της βρυσης* *κανει ζημια στις πλακες*  . να παμε ποτε ποτε σε κανενα ηλεκτρολογο για να μετραμε την φωρτιση να ειναι στο επιπεδο που πρεπει και να μην υπερφορτωνετε απο το δυναμο κατα το κοινος λεγωμενο καλο ειναι καθε δυο χρονια να κανουμε μια καλη συντηρηση στον εναλακτηρα η δυναμο αν δεν μπορουμε μονοι μας τοτε παμε σε ηλεκτρολογο αυτοκινητων για αντικατασταση ρουλεμαν αν χρειαζεται καρβουνακια καθαρισμα ελεγχο και μετρηση 'παλιοτερα ο αυτοματος φωρτισης ηταν ξεχωριστο κομματι τωρα ειναι ενσωματομενος πανω στο δυναμο και φθαρμενα εξαρτημματα μειωνουν την ζωη του και μαζι την ζωη της μπαταριας. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## -nikos-

> Τι γνωρίζετε γύρω από αυτές τις μπαταρίες τσιμέντου?????? και κρυστάλλου?????
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkO0q1JZsAU
> 
> Μπα έχουμε και τέτοια? ... τι ιδιότητες έχουν αυτές οι μπαταρίες? δηλαδή είναι μόνο για μικρές καταναλώσεις? ... δεν επεκτείνονται? να γίνουν μεγαλύτερες? ... πέφτουν και καταστρέφονται γρήγορα? Ποια τα πλεονεκτήματα - μειονεκτήματα τους?




πολυυυυυυυυυυυ ενδιαφερων φιλε Μιχαλη !!!!!!
το θεμα σηκονει πειραματισμο και ερευνα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ας μας πει κάποιος που γνωρίζει ... τα χαρακτηριστικά και ιδιότητες αυτής της μπαταρίας. το τσιμέντο το κατάλαβα ... το κρύσταλλο ? τι κρύσταλλο εννοούν?
Επίσης τι ιδιότητες έχει ως προς την απόδοση και αντοχή?

----------


## patent61

Φίλε Μιχάλη επανέρχομαι στο θέμα σου, επειδή το όλο θέμα έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς και δεν βγαίνει άκρια. Αν και θα ήθελα να ήμουν σύντομος στην απάντηση μου, θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να αναφερθώ με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στη θεωρία, προκειμένου να σου λύσω τις απορίες σου και να σου πω ότι κατά την δική μου γνώμη , που επιδέχεται κριτική, το ζητούμενο σου δεν είναι εφικτό, τουλάχιστον σε πρώτη φάση. Καλή ανάγνωση…….*ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ΜΟΛΥΒΔΟΥ*
Μόλυβδος είμαι το κύριο υλικό κατασκευής κάθε μπαταρία μολύβδου Οι μπαταρίες αυτές και αποτελούνται από έξι (6) ανεξάρτητα στοιχεία. Αυτή αποτελείται από μια σειρά στοιχείων όπου το κάθε ένα από αυτά έχει ηλεκτρεγερτική δύναμη (Τάση χωρίς φορτίο) όταν είναι τελείως φορτισμένο 2,2 Volt, έτσι λοιπόν για μια μπαταρία 12 Volt ονομαστική τάση θα χρειαστούμε 6 τέτοια στοιχεία 6Χ2,2=13,2 Volt. Το κάθε ένα από αυτά τα στοιχεία αποτελείται από μια πλάκα ενεργού μολύβδου Pb για τον θετικό πόλο, και μια πλάκα διοξειδίου του μολύβδου PbO2 για τον αρνητικό πόλο.Τα στοιχεία αυτά είναι βυθισμένα σε ένα ηλεκτρολύτη, διάλυμα θειικού οξέος *H2SO4* και αποσταγμένου νερού* H2O* και λαμβάνουν χώρα οι παρακάτω αμφίδρομες  αντιδράσεις α) Κατά την εκφόρτιση 
*PbO**2* *+ 2**H**2**SO**4   →  * *Pb** 2**PbSO**4** + 2**H**2**O** + 2(96.500)* *C**ο**ulomb*
β) Κατά την φόρτιση
*2(96.500)**C**ο**ulomb** +* *H**2**O** + 2**PbSO**4**EQ** PbO**2** + 2**H**2**SO**4** +* *Pb* φόρτιση 
Δηλαδή κατά την εκφόρτιση το διοξείδιο του μολύβδου στην άνοδο αλλά και ο μόλυβδος στην κάθοδο μεταπίπτουν σε θειικό μόλυβδο, ενώ κατά την φόρτιση πραγματοποιείται η επανασύσταση της μπαταρίας με την αντίθετη ακριβώς διαδικασία. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις όμως έχουμε την παρουσία, είτε σαν παραγόμενο είτε σαν απαιτούμενο στοιχείο, θερμότητα (αύξηση θερμοκρασίας), προκειμένου να πραγματοποιηθούν οι πιο πάνω χημικές αντιδράσεις, Η θερμότητα αυτή εξατμίζει το νερό (και όχι το θειικό οξύ, όπως από λάθος πιστεύουν πολλοί), και για τον λόγο αυτό απαιτείται η συμπλήρωση των υγρών της μπαταρίας με αποσταγμένο και μόνο νερό. Το θειικό οξύ αντίθετα διασπάται και επανασυντίθεται από και στα συστατικά του και δεν εξατμίζεται. Η συμπλήρωση λοιπόν με θειικό οξύ σε μια μπαταρία που έχουν λιγοστέψει τα υγρά της, θα αλλάξει το ειδικό βάρος του ηλεκτρολύτη (> του 1280 g/cm3, που είναι το κανονικό), με αποτέλεσμα την οξείδωση των στοιχείων και κατά συνέπεια την γρήγορη καταστροφή της μπαταρίας.   Οι αρνητικές (-) πλάκες σε κάθε μπαταρία είναι πάντα κατά μία περισσότερες από τις θετικές (+) πλάκες, για να μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί η διαφορά δυναμικού (τάση - ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα) μεταξύ των θετικών και αρνητικών πλακών. Ανάμεσα στις αρνητικές και θετικές πλάκες υπάρχει ένα μονωτικό υλικό για να μην έρχονται σε άμεση επαφή οι πλάκες και βραχυκυκλώνουν.  Το μέγεθός και ο συνολικός αριθμός των πλακών ανά στοιχειό έχει να κάνει με τα αμπέρ (A) (Ah αμπερώρια) της μπαταρία και όχι με την τάση. Όσο το εμβαδόν των πλακών ανά στοιχείο αυξάνεται , αυξάνονται και τα Αμπέρ (και όχι τα volt , τα οποία έχουν να κάνουν με των συνολικό αριθμό των στοιχείων). Έτσι προκύπτει και η διαφορά μιας μπαταρίας 12V 55Ah και μιας 12V 65Ah . Προσοχή είναι λάθος να αγοράζουμε μια μπαταρία με πολύ περισσότερα Ah από αυτή που αρχικά ήταν εφοδιασμένο το αυτοκίνητο μας επειδή, αυτή η μπαταρία δεν θα φορτιστεί ποτέ σωστά από την γεννήτρια (δυναμό) του αυτοκινήτου μας. 
*ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΤΗΣ* 
*Το μέσον για την μεταφορά της διαφοράς δυναμικού (την μεταφορά των ηλεκτρονίων) είναι ο ηλεκτρολύτης.* Ο ηλεκτρολύτης αποτελείται από δύο υγρά : α) θεϊκό οξύ H2 SO2 β) νερό H2O , σε αναλογία τρία (3) μέρη θειικού οξέως και οκτώ (8 ) μέρη νερού με ειδικό βάρος σαν ηλεκτρολύτης το 1.280. Όταν μιλάμε για νερό αναφερόμαστε μόνο στο απαλλαγμένο από άλατα (αποσταγμένο) , διότι τα άλατα λειτουργούν σαν μονωτικό.*Ηλεκτρολύτης* είναι οποιαδήποτε ουσία που περιέχει ελεύθερα ιόντα και συμπεριφέρεται σαν μέσω αγωγής ηλεκτρισμού. Τα (συνήθως υδατικά) διαλύματα των ηλεκτρολυτών είναι γνωστά ως *ιοντικά διαλύματα*. Ως *ιόν* (πληθυντικός *ιόντα*) ονομάζεται το άτομο, ή το σύνολο ατόμων που φέρουν ηλεκτρικό φορτίο. Όταν άτομα ή χημικές ρίζες αποκτήσουν ηλεκτρόνια τότε σχηματίζουν *ιόντα* με αρνητικά ηλεκτρικά φορτία Αυτού του τύπου τα ιόντα ονομάζονται *ανιόντα*. Αντίθετα όταν τα παραπάνω άτομα ή ρίζες χάνουν ηλεκτρόνια τότε μετατρέπονται σε *κατιόντα*, δηλαδή με θετικό ηλεκτρικό φορτίο. Γενικά ο σχηματισμός ιόντων καλείται *ιονισμός* ή *χημική διάσταση* και εμφανίζεται όταν (ορισμένες) ενώσεις διαλύονται ή λιώνουν Με βάση όλα τα ανωτέρω που σου αναφέρω γίνεται σαφές ότι ο ηλεκτρολύτης είναι μια ουσία κορεσμένη σε ελεύθερα ιόντα και άρα δεν μπορεί να συγκρατήσει επιπλέον ιόντα (ηλεκτρόνια), που με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο θα του προσφερθούν, αλλά αντίθετα διευκολύνει την διέλευση των ηλεκτρονίων από μέσα του, αφού έχει όλες τις ιδιότητες των καλών αγωγών (υγρών) του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Κατά την γνώμη μου λοιπόν η απαίτηση της συγκράτησης (φόρτισης εδώ) ηλεκτρονίων από έναν ηλεκτρολύτη, είναι σαν να απαιτούμαι να συγκρατήσει ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα (φορτιστεί), το καλώδιο του φωτιστικού μας.Ζητώ συγνώμη, από όλο το forum,  για την έκταση του άρθρου μου αλλά νομίζω πως ήταν απαραίτητο. Αν παρόλα αυτά κριθεί υπερβολικό από τους διαχειριστές, έχουν από τώρα την συγκατάθεση μου να πράξουν τα πρέποντα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Δημήτρη .... διάβασα προσεκτικά τα όσα γράφεις ... ναι μεν κατατοπιστικά τα όσα γράφεις .... όμως δεν παίρνω ουσιαστικές απαντήσεις ως προς την αρχική ερώτηση μου #1 και του υποτιθέμενου πειράματος στο # 46.

Επέλεξα από όλα τα γραφόμενα σου . τα παρακάτω αποσπάσματα για πιο σαφές από εσένα απαντήσεις.





> Η συμπλήρωση λοιπόν με θειικό οξύ σε μια μπαταρία που έχουν λιγοστέψει τα υγρά της, θα αλλάξει το ειδικό βάρος του ηλεκτρολύτη (> του 1280 g/cm3, που είναι το κανονικό), με αποτέλεσμα την οξείδωση των στοιχείων και κατά συνέπεια την γρήγορη καταστροφή της μπαταρίας.  
> ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ .... όπως και πολλοί άλλοι μου αναφέρουν ΕΠΙΜΟΝΑ την λέξη (Συμπλήρωση).. (που έχουν λιγοστέψει τα υγρά της) ...Παρακαλώ δώστε μεγάλη σημασία του τι σημαίνει η κάθε λέξη. Αλλά και να παρατηρείται καλά το σχέδιο στην παράγραφο # 46.
> Συμπλήρωση = Εννοούμε (προσθέτω) . και μόνο.
> Αναπλήρωση = Εννοούμε (Αφαιρώ ή προσθέτω "κάτι" από "κάπου" από τον ίδιο "χώρο" και συνάμα αναπληρώνω αυτό που αφαίρεσα ή πρόσθεσα ) ...από το ένα στο άλλο ακόμη και αντίστροφα.
> Εγώ στο σχέδιο # 46 . ΔΕΝ αναφέρω συμπλήρωση ... αλλά ΑΝΑΠΛΗΡΩΣΗ. ... ( και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν αναφέρω ) =  (που έχουν λιγοστέψει τα υγρά της) παρατήρησε το σχέδιο # 46 και πες μου αν βλέπεις πουθενά, συμπλήρωση ή αφαίρεση από την μια μπαταρία στην άλλη ...δηλαδή Α + Β ή και αντίστροφα. όπου ΛΟΓΙΚΑ  το μόνο που δείχνει στο σχέδιο (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και της δεξαμενής και της "κυκλικής " κυκλοφορίας του ηλεκτρολύτη) στις μπαταρίες Α και Β ... ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΑΘΜΗΣ υγρών της Α με την Β μπαταρία ... γιατί πρόκειται για του ιδίου ύψους "συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία".
> 
> *ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΤΗΣ* 
> *Το μέσον για την μεταφορά της διαφοράς δυναμικού (την μεταφορά των ηλεκτρονίων) είναι ο ηλεκτρολύτης.* Ο ηλεκτρολύτης αποτελείται από δύο υγρά : α) θεϊκό οξύ H2 SO2 β) νερό H2O , σε αναλογία τρία (3) μέρη θειικού οξέως και οκτώ (8 ) μέρη νερού με ειδικό βάρος σαν ηλεκτρολύτης το 1.280. 
> Εννοείται ότι στο πείραμα # 46 . Αυτή η αναλογία τρία (3) μέρη θειικού οξέως και οκτώ (8 ) μέρη νερού . Υπάρχουν επίσης το ίδιο στην μεταφορά και ΑΝΑΠΛΗΡΩΣΗ των ΙΔΙΩΝ ΥΓΡΩΝ προς την Β μπαταρία. Αλλά και από την Β προς την Α.
> ...



Με βάση όλα τα ανωτέρω που σου αναφέρω γίνεται σαφές ότι ο ηλεκτρολύτης είναι μια ουσία κορεσμένη σε ελεύθερα ιόντα και άρα δεν μπορεί να συγκρατήσει επιπλέον ιόντα (ηλεκτρόνια), που με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο θα του προσφερθούν, αλλά αντίθετα διευκολύνει την διέλευση των ηλεκτρονίων από μέσα του,
ΔΕΝ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ "ΦΟΡΤΙΟ" ...Σύμφωνα με την ερώτηση #1.
Ή αλλιώς να στο πω και έτσι....
1) Είναι δεδομένο ότι π.χ. μια μπαταρία την φορτίζουμε από Φωτοβολταικά πάνελ π.χ την ημέρα. και την νύχτα αυτή η μπαταρία ΕΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΑ Η ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ "ΦΟΡΤΙΣΜΕΝΗ".
2) ηλεκτρολύτης είναι μια ουσία κορεσμένη σε ελεύθερα ιόντα και άρα δεν μπορεί να συγκρατήσει επιπλέον ιόντα (ηλεκτρόνια), που με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο θα του προσφερθούν, αλλά αντίθετα διευκολύνει την διέλευση των ηλεκτρονίων από μέσα του, ΠΟΥ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΑ" ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΥΧΤΑΣ?

Ωραίες οι απαντήσεις του τύπου .....
Τα στοιχεία αυτά είναι βυθισμένα σε ένα ηλεκτρολύτη, διάλυμα θειικού οξέος *H2SO4* και αποσταγμένου νερού* H2O* και λαμβάνουν χώρα οι παρακάτω αμφίδρομες αντιδράσεις α) Κατά την εκφόρτιση 
*PbO2* *+ 2**H**2**SO**4 →* *Pb** 2**PbSO**4** + 2**H**2**O** + 2(96.500)* *C**οulomb*
β) Κατά την φόρτιση
*2(96.500)C**ο**ulomb** +* *H**2**O** + 2**PbSO**4**EQ** PbO**2** + 2**H**2**SO**4** +* *Pb* φόρτιση 

Αλλά κατάλαβε κανείς από εσάς ... ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΚΕΠΤΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ... ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΤΗΚΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ?

1) Άλλος απαντά ΣΤΟΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ 
2) Άλλος απαντά ΣΤΙΣ ΠΛΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ
3) Άλλος απαντά ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ και σε " στιγμιαίες χημικές αντιδράσεις" του τύπου *2(96.500)Cοulomb + H2O + 2PbSO4EQ PbO2 + 2H2SO4 + Pb ... PbO2 + 2H2SO4 → Pb 2PbSO4 + 2H2O + 2(96.500) Cοulomb H2O + 2PbSO4EQ PbO2 + 2H2SO4 + Pb ... PbO2 + 2H2SO4 → P&^%#@#
*Κατάλαβε όμως κανείς τίποτα? ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΔΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΑΚΕΣ "ΠΑΡΩΠΙΔΕΣ" ΤΩΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΝ ΕΠΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΩΝ? ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ?

----------


## patent61

Φίλε Μιχάλη καλημέρα 
Διάβασα την απάντηση σου με προσοχή και λυπήθηκα πολύ που δεν κατάφερα να γίνω κατανοητός, όσο θα ήθελα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αμφισβητώ τις γνώσεις σου, και ούτε επιθυμώ να σου το παίξω «επιστήμων». Απλά προσπάθησα να σου παρουσιάσω όσο πιο απλά μπορούσα την δική μου άποψη με επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση. Την τελευταία μου παρατήρηση την κάνω επειδή διέκρινα μία τάση επιθετικότητας στα γραφόμενα σου, την οποία και δεν περίμενα, αφού δεν είχα πρόθεση να σε αμφισβητήσω στο ελάχιστο. Εάν κάνω λάθος σου ζητώ συγνώμη και σε παρακαλώ να μην λάβεις υπʼ όψη σου την παρατήρηση μου. Επειδή το πρωί δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα, θα μελετήσω προσεκτικότερα την όλη συζήτηση και θα επανέλθω σε ώρα βραδινή (αφού είμαι βραδινός τύπος), με πιο σαφείς και συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις, ελπίζοντας με τον διάλογο να βγάλουμε άκρη. 
Καλή σου μέρα και πάλι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Δημήτρη ... δεν έχω όπως λες "επιθετικές τάσεις " . Και δεν λαμβάνω καμία απάντηση (ώς παρατήρηση ή πρόκληση ). 

Όσο για τις γνώσεις μου πάνω στις μπαταρίες , δηλώνω ότι δεν γνωρίζω πολλά (αλλά θέλω να μάθω) . είμαι όπως όλους τους άλλους συμ - φορουμίτες . Που όπως θα διαβάσεις από την αρχή του μηνύματος μου και μέχρι εδώ ΤΟ ΑΛΗΘΕΣ ΝΟΗΜΑ που βγαίνει μέχρι στιγμής από τις απαντήσεις τους, είναι αντικρουόμενες (δεν το λέω εγώ , απλά διάβασε το τι λέγεται και ειπώθηκε από τον καθένα ξεχωριστά ).

Ίσως να πήρα από κάποιον ήδη ΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ και απάντηση ... (χωρίς να το έχω καταλάβει και αξιολογήσει εγώ σωστά ) . Όμως μέσα σε αυτές τις αντιφάσεις από πολλούς που όλοι "δείχνουν" "διαβασμένοι" . Δεν ξέρω τελικά ποια είναι και η σωστότερη απάντηση. 

Ενδεικτικά και μόνο Δημήτρη δες τις εξής παραγράφους 

#2.... όπου εδώ απαντάνε (για το σχέδιο # 46 ) ότι μάλλον δεν θα γίνει τίποτα στην Β μπαταρία. Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να θειωθει η μπαταρια και να καταστραφει ...

Στην # 4 όπου εδώ απαντάνε (για το σχέδιο # 46 ) αν παρεις το οξυ [ηλεκτρολυτη]και το βαλεις σε μια αλλη μπαταρια θα αρχεισει και εκει την αντιδραση με τις πλακες και θα παραξει ηλεκτρισμο.

Στην # 6 όπου εδώ απαντάνε (για το σχέδιο # 46 ) Αν αλλάξεις τους ηλεκτρολύτες το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις να πετάξεις και τις δυο μπαταρίες.

Στην # 32όπου εδώ απαντάνε (για το σχέδιο # 46 ) Γνώμη μου είναι πως το φορτίο αποθηκεύεται << στις πλάκες μόλυβδου και μόνο >> και ποιο συγκεκριμένα στην επικάλυψη που έχει ο μόλυβδος, η οποία επικάλυψη είναι διαφορετικής σύστασης για τις θετικές - αρνητικές πλάκες.

Στην # 56 επειδη ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα προβληματα ειναι το οτι χρειαζεται πολυς χρονος για την επεναφορτιση των μπαταριων, θα μπορουσαμε στο σταθμο ανεφοδιασμου να αδειαζουμε τα υγρα απο τις αποφορτισμενες μπαταριες μας, και να γεμιζουμε με φορτισμενα υγρα.

Μετά μου λέτε ότι είμαι εγώ "επιθετικός"?

----------


## patent61

Ο.Κ. Μιχάλη σου δίνω χίλια δίκια, έως τώρα απαντούσα αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα, ενώ δεν έχω μελετήσει το σχέδιο #46. Θα το μελετήσω και θα επανέλθω συντομότατα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εντάξει Δημήτρη ... το "συντομότατα " για απαντήσεις δεν επείγει . Ας κοιτάξουμε προς το παρόν  να απολαύσουμε τις γιορτές μας και την έλευση του νέου χρόνου με "γεμάτα στομάχια" .... και μετά βλέπουμε τι θα κάνουμε με τα "άδεια κεφάλια μας " στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

Πάντως για αυτό που λες , ότι μέχρι τώρα απαντούσες στην ερώτηση # 1 . και συγκριτικά αναμένουμε απαντήσεις για την # 46 

Δεν είναι διαφορετική κατά την γνώμη μου η πρώτη ερώτηση της # 1 ... με την ερώτηση της # 46 . 

Η ερώτηση # 1 . έγινε για να μπορέσω πιο απλά να θέσω το ερώτημα (ως προς την θεωρία) 

Η ερώτηση # 46 έγινε μετά από συνεχόμενες και αντικρουόμενες απόψεις ... παρουσίασα ένα "υποτιθέμενο σχέδιο " για να τεθούν πιο "αντικειμενικές" απαντήσεις. (ως προς και την πράξη).

----------


## spyropap

Γεια σου Μιχάλη. Μόλις τώρα κατάφερα να διαβάσω όλο το θέμα, γράφω τις σκέψεις μου.
Καταρχήν είναι ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε εάν ο συλλογισμός σου ισχύει.
Ο μόνος τρόπος για να πάρεις απαντήσεις που θα είναι βάσιμες είναι να το δοκιμάσεις.
Είναι τόσο δύσκολη εφαρμογή;

Η πρώτη μου σκέψη είναι η κατασκευή πειραματικού μοντέλου σε μικρή κλίμακα για δοκιμές.
Πραγματικά σκέφτομαι να αντιγράψω την ιδέα σου και να την εφαρμόσω σε μπαταρία που 
έφτιαξα με στοιχεία χαλκού κ ψευδάργυρου (μέταλλο από παλαιές μπαταρίες).

Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μικροαντλία από συντριβανάκι που έχω.
Αυτή πρέπει να λειτουργεί μόνο όταν φορτώσει αρκετά η πρώτη μπαταρία και μόνο για λίγο χρόνο 
ώστε να γυρίσει τα υγρά.

Τίθεται και το θέμα ελέγχου της αντλίας ανάλογα με την πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη.
Ποιο θα είναι το κύκλωμα ελέγχου; Δεν θα έχει και αυτό μαζί με την αντλία μια μικρή κατανάλωση;
Θα πρέπει το κέρδος από αυτή την εφαρμογή να καλύπτει τις απώλειες.

Ακόμα σκέφτομαι ότι ο ηλεκτρολύτης στο δοχείο αποθήκευσης μπορεί να καθαρίζεται με φίλτρο 
από τα σωματίδια της ηλεκτρόλυσης. Ίσως αυτή η εκκαθάριση να είναι πολύτιμη.

Γιατί νομίζεις πως η αναλογία 3 μέρη θ.οξύ προς 8 νερό είναι η κατάλληλη; Είναι η προτεινόμενη 
αναλογία για μπαταρίες μολύβδου; Τι προτείνουν για άλλα μέταλλα;
Φαντάζεσαι να βάζεις μέσα στο δοχείο αποθήκευσης ηλεκτρολύτη μερικά κομμένα λεμόνια;

Για την μπαταρία τσιμέντου κ κρυστάλλου είμαι αρνητικός. Η απόδοση αυτών των μπαταριών 
είναι απογοητευτική. Έφτιαξα μια το καλοκαίρι με άμμο θαλάσσης που περιέχει κρύσταλλο.
Με 4 στοιχεία άναβε μόνο 1 led…

Το παρόν και το μέλλον στις μπαταρίες είναι τα μέταλλα Μαγνήσιο κ Ψευδάργυρος που χρησιμοποιούν 
για παραγωγή μπαταριών ηλεκτρικών αυτοκινήτων όπως το νέο toyota prius.
Ακριβές εάν τις αγοράσεις από εταιρεία, ενδιαφέρουσες εάν τις κατασκευάσεις.

Δες και αυτά
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcGWbt1mcrc
Όπως φαίνεται χρησιμοποιούν καυστική σόδα όπως κάνω κι εγώ στην ηλεκτρόλυση.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oSqPDD2rMA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=44EaTcV_-4o
Κάποιοι ισχυρίζονται πολλά προτερήματα. Ίσως είναι αλήθεια.

Συνέχεια σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ηλεκτρόδια. Και ποτέ δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος με αυτά που φτιάχνω.
Στο κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης έχω μερικά σετ ηλεκτρόδιων από inox κ μαγνήσιο.
Και έχω μαζέψει αρκετό μέταλλο ψευδάργυρο που πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να λιώσω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπράβο Σπύρο ! Μπήκες στο νόημα (κοντά κάπως με εμένα στο τι επιδιώκω να καταλάβω και να επαληθεύσω). Αν και προς το παρόν είμαστε σε Θεωρία και μόνο.
Τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι στο (παιδικό πείραμα με τα λεμόνια ) γίνεται και ισχύει ... αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ισχύει και στις μπαταρίες μολύβδου αποδεδειγμένα.

Και βέβαια είναι δύσκολη εφαρμογή (γιαυτό δεν έκατσα να το κάνω μόνος μου ) έστω και με απλά 2 βολτα στοιχεία. Γιατί με "κούραζε" και η σκέψη μόνο της ταλαιπωρίας να τα "συνθέσω όλα αυτά" . Και δεν είναι ούτε για να βγάλω συμπέρασμα (όπως λέω στην ερώτηση ) στο αν τελικά θα φορτιστεί η Β μπαταρία . Αλλά περισσότερο με ενδιαφέρει στο αν τελικά με αυτό το πείραμα θα αποκτήσω ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ περισσότερη από την υποκειμενική χωρητικότητα που έχουν ήδη και οι 2 μπαταρίες Α + Β.

Όσο για την μικροαντλία που λες . θα πρέπει να είναι αντλία με πολύ μικρές στροφές . κάτι σαν τις μεταγγιτικές αίματος που χρησιμοποιούνται στα νοσοκομεία ή στις κάβες κρασιών. όπου αυτές οι αντλίες δεν έχουν φτερωτή αλλά 2 κυλίνδρους που περιστρέφονται αργά και πιέζουν ένα σιλικονοειδές σωλήνα . και είναι ιδανικές ακόμη και για μεταφορά τοξικών ουσιών.

Τίθεται και το θέμα ελέγχου της αντλίας ανάλογα με την πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη.
Ποιο θα είναι το κύκλωμα ελέγχου; Δεν θα έχει και αυτό μαζί με την αντλία μια μικρή κατανάλωση;
Θα πρέπει το κέρδος από αυτή την εφαρμογή να καλύπτει τις απώλειες.

Δεν τίθεται θέμα ελέγχου της αντλίας ας τρέχει συνεχώς όπως τρέχει .... ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης του πάνελ θα τα κάνει "όλα" όσον αφορά στην πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη .... έτσι τουλάχιστον πιστεύω ... δεν το γνωρίζω. Αλλά τι απώλειες θα έχει μια τέτοια "μινιατούρα " αντλίας? . Εδώ που τα λέμε για να αδειάσουν 200 ΑΗ μπαταρίες με ένα μοτοράκι στα 5 βαττ ή 10 φαίνεται αστείο.

Έξοχος Σπύρο για αυτό !!!! ΑΑαααχ πως με πιάνεις !!
Ακόμα σκέφτομαι ότι ο ηλεκτρολύτης στο δοχείο αποθήκευσης μπορεί να καθαρίζεται με φίλτρο
από τα σωματίδια της ηλεκτρόλυσης. Ίσως αυτή η εκκαθάριση να είναι πολύτιμη. Και νόμιζες δεν το ήξερα?

Αλήθεια Σπύρο ? απογοητεύτηκες από τις μπαταρίες κρυστάλλου? που έφτιαξες? καλά πλάκα μου κάνεις ? μόνο θαλασσινή άμμο? και τσιμέντο?
Για λέγε περισσότερες εντυπώσεις? και λεπτομέρειες πως ακριβώς τις έκανες τι έβαλες μέσα ... τι αναλογίες .... σε τι κουτιά .... έβαλες χαλκό? 
βαστάνε καιρό αυτές οι μπαταρίες ? είναι αθάνατες ? ας ανάβουν μόνο Led δεν πειράζει . Επεκτείνονται για μεγαλύτερες? επαναφορτίζονται? κτλ 
τέτοια λέγε μου και ...... την ψυχή μου πάρε !!!

----------


## spyropap

Μην γίνετε αλχημιστές όλοι μαζί, ένας – ένας  :Smile:  Και στην σπουδαιότερη εφεύρεση μου 
τις Αιθερικές Κβαντικές Σκεπτομορφές δεν δίνει κανείς σημασία. Θα πάω σε άλλη χώρα να βρω επενδυτές.
Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι μπορώ να βάζω ψυχές μέσα σε μπουκάλια, περίεργο..
Όταν μάλιστα βάζω τα μπουκάλια σε φυγοκεντρητή οι ψυχές ζαλίζονται τόσο πολύ που όταν 
ανοίγω ένα μπουκάλι βγαίνει το τζίνι και κάνει ότι του ζητάω αδιαμαρτύρητα.

Ας σοβαρευτώ. Πέρασα από την αποθήκη μου για να βρω εκείνο το πείραμα που έκανα το καλοκαίρι.
Στη φωτο φαίνονται 2 μπαταρίες που ανακατασκεύασα για πειραματικούς λόγους.
Η αριστερή κίτρινη με τα 4 χωρίσματα έχει ηλεκτρόδια από χαλκό κ αλουμίνιο ενώ η δεξιά με τα 6 χωρίσματα έχει διαφορετικά μέταλλα όπως χαλκό, αλουμίνιο, μόλυβδο. Και στις 2 μπαταρίες έβαλα κοσκινισμένη άμμο 
θαλάσσης που έχει αρκετούς μικροκρυστάλλους και για ηλεκτρολύτη χυμό λεμονιού.
Η απόδοση τους ήταν μηδαμινή, η μεγαλύτερη μπορούσε να ανάβει μερικά led.
Ακόμα δοκίμασα με χώμα (earth battery) κ τσιμέντο. Δεν αξίζουν τον κόπο, είναι άχρηστες.
Σε διάρκεια μερικών ωρών, όταν στεγνώνει ο ηλεκτρολύτης κ οξυδώνονται τα ηλεκτρόδια δεν παράγουν τίποτα.

Λοιπόν για την ιδέα σου Μιχάλη θα κάνω εγώ την δοκιμή που έχω όλα τα σχετικά και δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο.
Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τα στοιχεία μιας ανοιγμένης μπαταρίας για ηλεκτρόδια των 2 βολτ.
Ξεκινώ αναβαθμίζοντας το σχέδιο σου με το αποθηκευτικό δοχείο που είναι ταυτόχρονα και φίλτρο σωματιδίων.

Η μικροαντλία δεν είναι απαραίτητο να λειτουργεί συνεχώς. Αυτό θα ήταν σπατάλη ενέργειας.
Με ελεγκτή χρόνου δράσης κ αδράνειας και μίνι επαγωγικό μοτέρ θα καταναλώνει περίπου 1.5-2W όταν λειτουργεί.
Ακόμα θεωρώ χρήσιμο τον εμπλουτισμό του ηλεκτρολύτη και γι αυτό σχεδίασα μέσα στο αποθηκευτικό δοχείο 1-2 κομμένα λεμόνια.

Εάν δεν κάνεις εσύ πρώτος την εφαρμογή να έχεις υπομονή και όταν/άμα γυρίσω από ταξίδι που θα πάω, μπορεί να έχω όρεξη να το φτιάξω και να το παρουσιάσω.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26621Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26622

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλές γιορτές προς το παρόν Σπύρο . 
Σχετικά με τις μπαταρίες κρυστάλλου , έβλεπα κάτι βίντεο όπου κάποιοι τα κάνουν πιο εξειδικευμένα , και δεν χρησιμοποιούν απλά τσιμέντο και άμμο .
αλλά ερευνούν ακόμα και για προσμίξεις διάφορων ορυκτών και μάλιστα γνωρίζουν τόσα πολλά που κάποιο υλικό π.χ. μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσουν σε αναλογία 3% !! που λέει ο λόγος. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι "εξωγήινοι " στα μυαλά που πειραματίζονται με τον αμέθυστο (ορυκτό) .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbP5C...eature=related
εκτός από μαγνήσια κτλ.

Όσο για το πείραμα που θέλεις (#46) να κάνεις (αν το κάνεις) . Πιστεύω ότι ένας λόγος που δεν το ξεκίνησα εγώ , είναι ότι το θεωρώ δύσκολο (κατασκευαστικά) , και ο άλλος λόγος είναι ότι ασχολούμαι και με πολλές άλλες δουλειές που δεν μου επιτρέπουν να αφιερώσω χρόνο σε αυτό.

Πάντως (αν ασχοληθείς ) . Ας πω και εγώ και τις δικές μου γνώμες πέραν τις δικές σου , μπας και είναι προς το καλύτερο. Με επιφυλάξεις βέβαια .

1) Για αρχή κάνε το μικρό , σε μικρή κλίμακα (για να μην με καταριέσαι στην περίπτωση που βγει πατάτα !!)  :Tongue2:  

2) Την αντλία που λες ότι θα βάλεις σύνδεσε την με το πάνελ και άστην να δουλεύει συνεχώς για όσο υπάρχει ηλιοφάνεια .... γιατί όταν θα νυχτώνει δεν θα υπάρχει λογικά και λόγος να "τρέχει " η αντλία ... αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς η Α μπαταρία δεν θα έχει να προσφέρει τίποτα προς την Β μπαταρία. Αλλά η Β μπαταρία , αν συνδεθεί υποτίθεται με καταναλώσεις .... τότε εδώ θα πρέπει να ξανατρέξει η αντλία για να παίρνει υποτίθεται "ενέργεια" από την δεξαμενή. Δηλαδή να ενεργοποιείται όταν θα χρειαστεί να καταναλώσουμε κάτι (για την περίοδο της νύχτας).

3) Ίσως λέω .... ίσως να χρειαστεί (επειδή δεν το γνωρίζω) να χρειαστεί να συνδέσεις το πάνελ σου και παράλληλα με την Β μπαταρία . Και αυτό το λέω με αφορμή κάποιον από τους συμ- φορουμίτες που είπε ότι θα πρέπει και οι πλάκες μολύβδου να είναι φορτισμένες (εκτός τον ηλεκτρολύτη) . Δεν ξέρω τι να πω . αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν "παίζει" αυτό τότε θα το άφηνα όπως έχει. Εμ είπαμε χωρίς πειραματισμούς δεν "βρίσκεις".

4) Προς θεού Σπύρο . Άσε αυτό που λες , το πείραμα με "εμπλουτισμό του ηλεκτρολύτη" .... γνώμη σου είναι .... αλλά εμένα δεν μου αρέσει.

5) Πως θα βρεις τι φίλτρο χρειάζεται για το συμμάζεμα των "μπάζων και λάσπης " που "πετάει" ο μόλυβδος?. Θα πρέπει λογικά να μπούμε σε ερευνητικά "εργαστήρια " για να βρεις το κατάλληλο φίλτρο . Καθώς θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις πόσα micro σωματίδια σε όγκο σχηματίζονται κ.τ.λ. κάτι πολύ δύσκολο. Αυτό άστο για μετά .... δεν επείγει άμεσα . 

6) Πως θα εντοπίσεις αν πράγματι αυξήθηκε η (χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας)? . Έτσι ? με το μάτι? και στο περίπου? (πολύ πολύ δύσκολο) ... θα προτιμούσα αυτό να το κάνουν ως πειραματισμό ειδικοί ερευνητές εργαστηρίων .

Να γιατί δεν ασχολήθηκα εγώ ο ίδιος . Και αν δεν πετύχει?  .... Γιαυτό το έθεσα ως ερώτημα (ΘΕΩΡΙΑΣ ) ελπίζοντας πρώτα να πάρω από ειδικούς "ΠΑΝΤΟΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ" των μυστικών γύρω από τις μπαταρίες το ΟΚΕΥ και ναι ότι.... ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ,  προτού να ξεκινήσω οτιδήποτε. 
Άλλωστε αν ...ΙΣΧΥΕ ... θα το είχαν κάνει άλλοι πολύ νωρίτερα. Όλα τα παραπάνω με οδήγησαν σε δισταγμούς και ματαιοδοξίες ... αλλά τουλάχιστον περίμενα ΕΓΚΥΡΗ  απάντηση ως και σαν απλό ερώτημα θεωρίας.

----------


## genesis

> Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι μπορώ να βάζω ψυχές μέσα σε μπουκάλια, περίεργο..
> Όταν μάλιστα βάζω τα μπουκάλια σε φυγοκεντρητή οι ψυχές ζαλίζονται τόσο πολύ που όταν 
> ανοίγω ένα μπουκάλι βγαίνει το τζίνι και κάνει ότι του ζητάω αδιαμαρτύρητα.



 :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause: 
Μπράβο ρε Σπύρο....πολύ καλό!!....μήπως να απευθυνθούμε στο τζίνι και για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα??

Καλό ταξίδι να 'χεις  :Smile:

----------


## spyropap

Ποιος γιορτάζει; Δεν με κάλεσε κανείς σε πάρτι L
Απαντώ

1> Βέβαια το πείραμα θα κάνω με μικρές μπαταρίες που έχω. Δεν σκοπεύω να ξοδευτώ γι αυτό.

2> Για να μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω την φόρτιση ή όχι της μπαταρίας Β με την μεταφορά υγρών αυτή πρέπει να είναι αφόρτιστη/άδεια και να φορτίσω με τροφοδοτικό και όχι με πάνελ την μπαταρία Α.
Έτσι θα είμαι σίγουρος πως η φόρτιση της Α δεν θα επηρεάζεται από την ηλιοφάνεια.

3> Σκοπός είναι να μετρήσουμε την μεταφορά ενέργειας στην μπαταρία Β δίχως να την φορτώνουμε.

4> Τρόπος του λέγειν για τον θεό, αλλά εγώ εκτός από τα λεμόνια μπορεί να ουρήσω στο αποθηκευτικό δοχείο, για να δοκιμάσω και αυτό. Ερεύνα και πίστευε..

5> Στο σχέδιο που έκανα στο #75 το αποθηκευτικό δοχείο λειτουργεί και ως φίλτρο σωματιδίων. Τα βαρύτερα σωματίδια θα κατακάθονται εκεί. Δεν χρειάζομαι γι αυτό το απλό πείραμα ερευνητικά εργαστήρια.

6> Η μέτρηση της φόρτισης ή όχι της μπαταρίας Β μπορεί να γίνει με μέτρηση της ενέργειας που μπορεί να αποδώσει αυτή σε σχέση με την μπαταρία Α.
Έτσι όταν τελειώσει η φόρτιση της Α, μπορώ να μετράω χρόνο, τάση κ ένταση υπό φορτίο των 2 μπαταριών.
Αυτό το φορτίο για τα 2 βολτ μπορεί να είναι μικρή αντίσταση όπως 10ωμ 5βαττ σε κάθε μπαταρία.

7> Εσύ δεν ασχολήθηκες διότι τα λόγια είναι πιο εύκολα από τις πράξεις. Άλλωστε τώρα που μου φύτεψες την ιδέα θα χαρείς να μάθεις τα αποτελέσματα των δοκιμών μου και να δεις το πείραμα στην πράξη με φωτο.

8> Αν ίσχυε θα το είχαν κάνει; Πχ. πως μπορείς να ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό που έχω κάνει και ισχύει αλλά δεν το έχω δείξει και ούτε σκοπεύω να δείξω διότι δεν θέλω να με αντιγράφει ο κάθε πονηρός;
Αφού εγώ δεν θα έχω προσωπικό όφελος από την εκμετάλλευση μιας εφαρμογής γιατί να την παρουσιάσω;
Ίσως γιατί δεν έχω ανάγκη την εκμετάλλευση της εφαρμογής και δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα να εμφυτέψω κι εγώ την ιδέα εάν έχει κάποια αξία.

Δεν περιμένω να επιβιώσω με αυτά τα πειράματα. Με αυτά περνάω ευχάριστα, δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας ηλεκτρονικός, και ούτε θέλω να γίνω. Η χάρη του θεού με ζει και οι πολλαπλές δραστηριότητες μου.

Θέλω πολύ να κατασκευάσω νέες μπαταρίες. Είναι καιρός να ξεπεράσουμε συνήθειες και να αναβαθμίσουμε τα συστήματα μας με μπαταρίες νέου τύπου.
Έχω πολλές ελπίδες για τον ψευδάργυρο κ το μαγνήσιο. Και κάποιοι άλλοι αναπτύσσουν μπαταρίες δίχως μέταλλα με άνθρακα και νανοσωλήνες..

Είδες τα βίντεο-λινκ που έβαλα στο #73; Περίεργο που δεν τα σχολίασε κανείς. Μάλλον είστε εραστές του μολύβδου. Τον μόλυβδο μην τον πιείτε, λουστείτε..

----------


## patent61

Αγαπητέ Μιχάλη

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα των μπαταριών μολύβδου – θειικού οξέος με σαφέστερες και απλούστερες απαντήσεις. Στην αρχή θα επικεντρωθώ στο να εξηγήσω το τι είναι μια τέτοια είδους μπαταρία και πως λειτουργεί, για να μπορέσω στην συνέχεια να αιτιολογήσω την θέση μου και την άποψη μου, περί του αρχικού σου ερωτήματος, περί του που δηλαδή αποθηκεύεται το ηλεκτρικό φορτίο κατά την φόρτιση των μπαταριών αυτών. Θα χειριστώ το θέμα λίγο ανάποδα και θα εκφράσω πρώτα την γνώμη και μετά θα προσπαθήσω να αιτιολογήσω την άποψη μου. Επειδή το θέμα είναι θεωρητικό, απαιτεί και θεωρητικές γνώσεις, τις οποίες όμως, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να γνωρίζουν όλοι οι αναγνώστες του κειμένου. Για τον λόγο αυτό ζητώ συγνώμη εκ των προτέρων, αλλά θεωρώ υποχρέωση μου να αναφέρω παρακάτω τις απαραίτητες αυτές θεωρητικές γνώσεις, που κρίνω ότι θα βοηθήσουν την κατανόηση του θέματος. Υπόσχομαι όμως ότι θα προσπαθήσω να εκφράσω τις απολύτως απαραίτητες και με τον απλούστερο δυνατό τρόπο. Τέλος συγχωρήστε με για την υπερβολική μου εισαγωγή.
*Άποψη μου:* Το ρεύμα αποθηκεύεται στις πλάκες της μπαταρίας και όχι στον ηλεκτρολύτη. 
*Απαραίτητη θεωρία και ορισμοί:*
*Ηλεκτρικός συσσωρευτής (μπαταρία)* είναι η συσκευή που αποθηκεύει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια (φόρτιση) την οποία αποδίδει όταν χρειαστεί (εκφόρτιση). Η αποθήκευση της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας πραγματοποιείται με χημική αντίδραση, με την βοήθεια καταλύτη και εξωτερικής πηγή ενέργειας. (Φορτιστή). Η μπαταρία αποτελείται από τις θετικές και αρνητικές πλάκες (στοιχεία) που οι θετικές είναι κατασκευασμένες από διοξείδιο του μολύβδου (PbO2), και οι αρνητικές (που είναι πάντα κατά μία περισσότερες των θετικών) που είναι καθαρός πορώδης μεταλλικός μόλυβδος (Pb), τον ηλεκτρολύτη που σχεδόν πάντα είναι θειικό οξύ (H2SO4) και τα υπόλοιπα απαραίτητα στοιχεία της, στα οποία εδώ δεν χρειάζεται να αναφερθούμε περισσότερο, (μονωτικό μεταξύ των πλακών, πόλοι, κέλυφος κλπ.).
*Πως λειτουργεί:* Η λειτουργία της μπαταρίας βασίζεται σε μια αμφίδρομη χημική αντίδραση οξειδοαναγωγής. Αναλυτικότερα αντίδραση οξειδοαναγωγής λέγεται η αντίδραση στην οποία συμμετέχουν τουλάχιστον ένα οξειδωτικό και ένα αναγωγικό σώμα. Οξειδωτικό σώμα είναι το σώμα που προκαλεί οξείδωση *(προσλαμβάνει* *e-)**,* 
ενώ αναγωγικό σώμα λέγεται το σώμα που προκαλεί αναγωγή *(αποβάλλει* *e- ).* Κατά την χημική αυτή αντίδραση τα οξειδωτικά σώματα μετατρέπονται σε αναγωγικά και τα αναγωγικά σε οξειδωτικά, (εκφόρτιση) γι αυτό η αντίδραση λέγεται αμφίδρομη, αφού με την παρουσία εξωτερικής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας ο κύκλος αντιστρέφεται (φόρτιση) και επαναλαμβάνεται ή ίδια διαδικασία σε όλη τη ζωή της μπαταρίας. 
*Στην πράξη τώρα:* Αν ήμασταν μέσα σε μια μπαταρία κατά την εκφόρτιση της θα βλέπαμε ηλεκτρόνια (e-), να μετακινούνται από τον αρνητικό πόλο της μπαταρίας που είναι ο πορώδης μεταλλικός μόλυβδος προς την θετικό πόλο που είναι το διοξείδιο του μολύβδου, το θειικό οξύ (καταλύτης) να διασπάται και το θείο (S) που ελευθερώνεται από τον καταλύτη να αντιδρά και με τις δύο πλάκες της μπαταρίας και να σχηματίζει θειικό μόλυβδο (PbSO4). Έτσι και οι δύο πόλοι της μπαταρίες αποτελούνται πλέον από το ίδιο υλικό και άρα δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ τους, ενώ ο καταλύτης έχει αποσυντεθεί στα συστατικά του και δεν υφίσταται στην αυθεντική του μορφή. Επιπλέον ελευθερώνεται οξυγόνο από την θετική πλάκα και επιστρέφει στο διάλυμα του ηλεκτρολύτη σχηματίζοντας νερό. Αν τώρα ήμασταν μέσα στην μπαταρία κατά την φόρτιση της θα βλέπαμε την ακριβώς αντίθετη διαδικασία. Θα βλέπαμε δηλαδή ότι το εξωτερικό ρεύμα του φορτιστή διασπά τον ηλεκτρολύτη (που κατά κύριο λόγο τώρα είναι νερό) και το οξυγόνο που παράγεται προσκολλάται στην θετική πλάκα και σχηματίζει με αυτήν (που αποτελείται από θειικό μόλυβδο, αφού έχει προηγηθεί η εκφόρτιση της μπαταρίας) διοξείδιο του μολύβδου, που είναι και η αρχική δομή της πλάκας αυτής, ενώ στην αρνητική πλάκα το θείο αποσπάται και αυτή μετατρέπεται σε πορώδη μεταλλικό μόλυβδο, όπως ήταν και αρχικά. Οι θειικές ρίζες που απελευθερώνονται από τις δύο πλάκες επιστρέφουν στον ηλεκτρολύτη σχηματίζοντας και πάλι θειικό οξύ δηλαδή τον καταλύτη. Τέλος θέλω να αναφέρω ότι κατά την φόρτιση της μπαταρίας συνδέουμε την εξωτερική πηγή ρεύματος (φορτιστής) ανάποδα στην μπαταρία και δηλαδή το + του φορτιστή στο – της μπαταρίας και το – του φορτιστή στο + της μπαταρίας, για να αντιστρέψουμε την φορά της χημικής αντίδρασης (αμφίδρομη).
Κατόπιν όλων των ανωτέρω *εξάγω* τα παρακάτω συμπεράσματα:
1. Ο ηλεκτρολύτης δεν μπορεί να συγκρατήσει ηλεκτρικό φορτίο αφού συντίθεται και αποσυντίθεται διαρκώς, αλλά μόνο να λειτουργήσει σαν αγωγός επιτρέποντας διαμέσου του την διέλευση ηλεκτρονίων από τον ένα πόλο στον άλλο. 
2. Οι πλάκες (πόλοι) της μπαταρίας κατά την ανασύσταση τους (διαδικασία φόρτισης) αποκτούν θετικό ο ένας και αρνητικό ο άλλος ηλεκτρικό φορτίο, επανέρχονται δηλαδή στην αρχική τους φορτισμένη κατάσταση και άρα σε αυτούς «αποθηκεύεται» το ηλεκτρικό φορτίο. 
3. Ο ηλεκτρολύτης είναι απαραίτητος για να πραγματοποιηθεί αποκλειστικά και μόνο η χημική αντίδραση που θα επιτρέψει την φόρτιση και την εκφόρτιση των πλακών της μπαταρίας.

Με την παραδοχή ότι όλα τα συμπεράσματα μου είναι αποδεκτά και από εσένα Μιχάλη αλλά και τους άλλους συνομιλητές του θέματος στο forum έχουμε για την περίπτωση των δύο μπαταριών Α και Β που αναφέρεις την ερώτηση σου # 1.

1. . Αν η άδεια μπαταρία Β έχει εκφορτιστεί κανονικά, τότε στην μπαταρία Β δεν θα συμβεί απολύτως τίποτα, αφού οι πλάκες θα έχουν ήδη μετατραπεί σε θειικό μόλυβδο και δεν θα έχουν καμία δυνατότητα να συμμετάσχουν σε χημική αντίδραση φόρτισης της μπαταρίας αυτής,. 

2. Αν η άδεια μπαταρία Β δεν έχει εκφορτιστεί κανονικά, αλλά είναι άδεια από την μάνα της (άρα μόνο την πρώτη φορά θα συμβεί αυτό, αν και εσύ λες ότι θα έχεις αδειάσει τα υγρά της, που σημαίνει ότι η μπαταρία έχει ήδη και έστω για μια μόνο φορά φορτιστεί ή εκφορτιστεί), και εφόσον δεχθούμε την ιδανική περίπτωση να μην έχουμε απώλεια φορτίου από τους πόλους προς το περιβάλλον (φυσιολογική αργή εκφόρτιση), τότε η μπαταρία Β είναι φορτισμένη ήδη λόγω της χημικής δομής των πλακών της αλλά αδυνατεί να αποδώσει το ρεύμα της επειδή απουσιάζει ο καταλύτης που παίζει τον ρόλο του αγωγού. Με την προσθήκη του καταλύτη από την μπαταρία Α, η μπαταρία Β απλά θα είναι έτοιμη να αποδώσει το ρεύμα της και δηλαδή να εκφορτίσει.

3. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως επειδή ο μόλυβδος αντιδρά με το οξυγόνο και σχηματίζει οξείδια και υπεροξείδια του μολύβδου και επειδή τα υπεροξείδια αυτά, με την μορφή άλατος καλύπτουν και τις δύο πλάκες της μπαταρίας, αφού δεν μπορούμε εύκολα να διατηρήσουμε τις μπαταρίες σε απουσία οξυγόνου, οι δύο πλάκες θα έχουν παρόμοια χημική σύσταση και άρα δεν θα μπορούν να αποδώσουν φορτίο με την προσθήκη κανονικού ηλεκτρολύτη ( της μπαταρίας Α) Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ο λόγος που οι παρθένες μπαταρίες απαιτείται να φορτώνονται στην αρχή με υψηλό ρεύμα και στην συνέχεια με χαμηλό, προκειμένου να καταστραφούν τα άλατα αυτά.

Θέλω να σου πω δηλαδή Μιχάλη ότι διαφωνώ με τον όρο φορτισμένος καταλύτης. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι έπιασα το θέμα στην σωστή του βάση και νομίζω ότι έχω απαντήσει έμμεσα και στο θέμα # 46. Σου εξέθεσα την δική μου άποψη την οποία προσπάθησα να βασίσω πάνω σε θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο τα κατάφερα αλλά είμαι πρόθυμος να αναλύσουμε περισσότερο το θέμα εάν χρειαστεί. Αν θέλεις εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος αναγνώστης μπορώ να αναρτήσω αποσπάσματα της θεωρίας από την οποία άντλησα τα δεδομένα μου. 

Εύχομαι καλά Χριστούγεννα σε σένα και σε όλους του forum. 

Υ.Γ. Λόγω του μεγέθους του άρθρου μου και της περασμένης ώρας, βαρέθηκα να το ξαναδιαβάσω. Εάν βρεθούν λίγα ορθογραφικά ή συντακτικά λάθη συγχωρέστε με. 

στο #81 γίνεται διόρθωση έως ανάκληση μέρους της παραπάνω άποψης

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αγαπητέ Δημήτρη . Επεξηγηματικά τα όσα γράφεις δεν αμφιβάλω σε πολλά γραφόμενα σου. Και όπως λες για το "μακροσκελή " κείμενο . Να μην διστάζεις να γράφεις όσο αναλυτικά μπορείς . δεν είναι κακό . Άλλωστε σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα επιβάλλεται να είμαστε αναλυτικοί.
Λοιπόν Δημήτρη , έχεις γράψει καλά πράγματα που είναι στο κατά δύναμη απλουστευμένα.
Αλλά νομίζω σε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες σε σχέση για το πείραμα  ... όπως π.χ. λες 
2. Αν η άδεια μπαταρία Β δεν έχει εκφορτιστεί κανονικά, αλλά είναι άδεια από την μάνα της (άρα μόνο την πρώτη φορά θα συμβεί αυτό, αν και εσύ λες ότι θα έχεις αδειάσει τα υγρά της, που σημαίνει ότι η μπαταρία έχει ήδη και έστω για μια μόνο φορά φορτιστεί ή εκφορτιστεί),
Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο που πολλοί λαμβάνουν ως "άδειασμα" το θέμα της Β μπαταρίας , ενώ κατά συνεχή επανάληψη και ενώ πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ ακριβείς στα όποια λεγόμενα , Δηλ στο σημείο παραπάνω που γράφεις ( αν και εσύ λες ότι θα έχεις αδειάσει τα υγρά της,). 
Δηλώνω και πάλι όπως ανέφερα και προηγούμενα ... (και κακώς που δεν το έθεσα πιο σωστά την ερώτηση στην # 1. όπου λέω .... "αν αδειάσω όλον τον ηλεκτρολύτη από την Β μπαταρία) .Ίσως θα έπρεπε να το γράψω (ελαφριά αναπλήρωση) από την Α προς την Β.

Τέλος πάντων . Με τα όσα μέχρι στιγμής "δεδομένα " που πληροφορούμαι από τον καθένα. 
Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι και συμπεραίνω τα εξής . Και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είναι έτσι τα πράγματα ... όπου και μεταφορικά θα μπορούσαμε να τα εξηγήσουμε και ως εξής.

1) Κάτι μου λέει ότι τελικά η λειτουργία μιας μπαταρίας δεν διαφέρει και πολύ με τα πειράματα που κάνουν με το νερό (για την διάσπαση του σε υδρογόνο ) για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου με την ίδια διαδικασία (περίπου της ηλεκτρόλυσης). αλλά και στην αντιστροφή τους δηλαδή με την ένωση τους και πάλι του Υδρογόνου + νερού . όπου και πάιρνουμε ηλεκτρισμό (που όλα αυτά μάλλον συμβαίνουν το ίδιο "εκ περιτροπής" και μέσα στην μπαταρία.
2) και σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω αν γίνεται αποδεκτό. λογικά θα πρέπει να συμπεράνουμε ότι το "φορτίο" ακόμη σε μια "δηλωμένη ως φορτισμένη) μπαταρία ΔΕΝ υπάρχει φορτίο. ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΛΑΚΕΣ - ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ - ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΤΗ - ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΜΑΖΙ Ούτε έτσι όπως πολλοί το φαντάζονται σαν δηλαδή "αιχμαλωτισμένα ηλεκτρόνια" . Αλλά ένα "προετοιμασμένο πεδίο" χημικής "ουδέτερης δραστηριότητας " που "περιμένει" να "εκραγεί" και να εκδηλωθεί.

3) Πως να σας το πω βρε παιδιά . κάτι σαν αυτό που λέμε .... όταν κινούμε έναν μαγνήτη πάνω από έναν αγωγό "παράγεται τάση " στα άκρα του αγωγού. Άρα είναι σαν να υποθέτουμε ότι οι πλάκες είναι εκ περιτροπής ο χαλκός και ο μαγνήτης. που στην πράξη αυτά τα 2 είναι ουδέτερα ... ΔΕΝ έχουν "αιχμαλωτισμένα ηλεκτρόνια" . και το ρεύμα "παράγεται" εκείνην την ώρα που θα κινήσουμε το όλο ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ για να "εκραγεί"

Πως σας φαίνονται τα παραπάνω ? αποδεκτά? ή μη?

----------


## patent61

> 2) και σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω αν γίνεται αποδεκτό. λογικά θα πρέπει να συμπεράνουμε ότι το "φορτίο" ακόμη σε μια "δηλωμένη ως φορτισμένη) μπαταρία ΔΕΝ υπάρχει φορτίο. ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΛΑΚΕΣ - ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ - ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΤΗ - ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΜΑΖΙ Ούτε έτσι όπως πολλοί το φαντάζονται σαν δηλαδή "αιχμαλωτισμένα ηλεκτρόνια" . Αλλά ένα "προετοιμασμένο πεδίο" χημικής "ουδέτερης δραστηριότητας " που "περιμένει" να "εκραγεί" και να εκδηλωθεί.
> 
> Πως σας φαίνονται τα παραπάνω ? αποδεκτά? ή μη?



Αγαπητέ Μιχάλη Κατʼ αρχάς σʼ ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια
Κατά δεύτερο επειδή το θέμα μας έχει ταλαιπωρήσει πνευματικά, αλλά και επειδή δεν τα παρατάω εύκολα, είπα να συνεχίσω την έρευνα πάνω στο θέμα. Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι το συμπέρασμα σου με αα 2 στην απάντηση σου στο # 80 με προβλημάτισε πολύ, αφού είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ από παλαιότερα την εκδοχή αυτή και απλά δεν ήθελα να την παραδεχτώ, επειδή θεωρούσα ότι κατά την εκκίνησης της μίζας ενός αυτοκινήτου όπου γίνεται μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος από την μπαταρία η πραγματοποιούμενη χημική αντίδραση δεν θα προλάβαινε να καλύψει τις απαιτήσεις της μίζας σε ρεύμα. Θεωρώντας όμως την εκδοχή σου αυτή, σαν ισχυρή απάντηση και λύση στο όλο θέμα έκανα το εξής απλό. Συμβουλεύτηκα ένα φίλο καθηγητή χημείας του Λυκείου της περιοχής μου και αφού του έδωσα να διαβάσει τα σημαντικότερα αποσπάσματα της μεταξύ μας ανταλλαγής απόψεων και του εξέφρασα προφορικά τις απορίες μου, έλαβα τις παρακάτω απαντήσεις που σου μεταφέρω σχεδόν αυτολεξεί
Η μπαταρία αποθηκεύει κατά την φόρτιση ηλεκτρική ενέργεια (αφού τη μετατρέψει σε χημική) και κατά την εκφόρτιση αποδίδει την χημική ενέργεια αφού την μετατρέψει σε ηλεκτρική σε εξωτερικό κύκλωμα. Η σύνδεσή της μπαταρίας σε εξωτερικό κύκλωμα προκαλεί στο κύκλωμα αυτό διέλευση ρεύματος (εκφόρτιση της μπαταρίας). Δηλαδή, στην μπαταρία γίνονται χημικές διεργασίες, που μετατρέπουν τη χημική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρική.
Η εκφορτισμένη μπαταρία φορτίζεται όταν περάσει διαμέσου της συνεχές ρεύμα με ανάποδη φορά από άλλη πηγή, και δηλαδή από φορτιστή ενώ ταυτόχρονα στον ηλεκτρικό συσσωρευτή γίνονται αντίστροφες χημικές διεργασίες, που μετατρέπουν την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια σε χημική.
Δηλαδή ο συσσωρευτής δεν αποθηκεύει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, (ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα) αλλά το δημιουργεί με (χημική αντίδραση), όταν συνδεθεί σε εξωτερικό κύκλωμα,…….. αλλά αποθηκεύει χημική ενέργεια. 
Τέλος μου είπε ότι η μόνη αποθηκευμένη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που μπορεί να ειπωθεί ότι υπάρχει σε μια μπαταρία είναι αυτή που οφείλετε στα πλεονάζοντα ηλεκτρόνια του αρνητικού πόλου και στην έλλειψη ηλεκτρονίων του θετικού πόλου που οφείλονται στην φύση των υλικών, το ρεύμα όμως αυτό είναι ελάχιστο και δεν μπορεί να ωφελήσει σε τίποτα, αφού δεν αναπληρώνεται όταν καταναλωθεί, αν δεν υπάρχει καταλύτης.
Για την περίπτωση των μπαταριών Α και Β μου είπε ότι δεν έχει σημασία η αναπλήρωση ή η συμπλήρωση των υγρών των μπαταριών αυτών αφού η μόνη περίπτωση για να μεγαλώσει ουσιαστικά η χωρητικότητα της τελικής μπαταρίας είναι να αυξηθεί το εμβαδόν των πλακών της για να μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί για περισσότερη ώρα η χημική αντίδραση που θα παράγει ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα. 
Δεν έχω λόγο να αμφισβητήσω τα λεγόμενα του, αφού και λογικότατα μου φαίνονται και περισσότερα από εμένα ξέρει. Αν τελικά είναι έτσι, που μάλλον έτσι είναι, τότε νομίζω ότι το θέμα έκλεισε. Οπότε στην ερώτηση του επιλόγου σου “ πως σας φαίνονται τα παραπάνω? αποδεκτά? ή μη?, απαντώ *ΑΠΟΔΕΚΤΑ*. Δεν ξέρω πόσο συνέβαλα στο να οδηγηθούμε σε θετικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά είμαι ευτυχής που συμμετείχα στην όλη συζήτηση και που πραγματικά κέρδισα έναν “άφαντο φίλο” . Αν παρόλα αυτά προκύψει κάτι νεότερο εδώ είμαστε. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τα ξαναπούμε γιατί είσαι άνθρωπος που θέτει προβληματισμούς και ψάχνει πολύ. 
Φίλε Μιχάλη προς το παρόν γεια σου

----------


## genesis

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι απλώς αναμασάμε τα ίδια και παίζουμε λίγο με τις λέξεις, λέγοντας τα ίδια πράγματα με διαφορετική ορολογία.

Φίλε patent61 δεν νομίζω ότι χρειαζόταν να ανακαλέσεις οτιδήποτε από τα γραφόμενά σου στο #79. Μια χαρά τα γράφεις και και σωστά συμπεράσματα βγάζεις.





> επειδή θεωρούσα ότι κατά την εκκίνησης της μίζας ενός αυτοκινήτου όπου γίνεται μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος από την μπαταρία η πραγματοποιούμενη χημική αντίδραση δεν θα προλάβαινε να καλύψει τις απαιτήσεις της μίζας σε ρεύμα



Η μπαταρία "προλαβαίνει" να καλύψει τις απαιτήσεις της μίζας ακριβώς γιατί έχει σχεδιαστεί με πολλές και λεπτές πλάκες ώστε να είναι μεγάλο το εμβαδόν επαφής μολύβδου - ηλεκτρολύτη.





> η μόνη περίπτωση για να μεγαλώσει ουσιαστικά η χωρητικότητα της τελικής μπαταρίας είναι να αυξηθεί το εμβαδόν των πλακών της για να μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί για περισσότερη ώρα η χημική αντίδραση που θα παράγει ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα



Η χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας μολύβδου - οξέως είναι ευθέως ανάλογη τη μάζας του μολύβδου και του αντίστοιχου ηλεκτρολύτη. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το εμβαδόν των πλακών.

Αν θεωρήσουμε δεδομένη και σταθερή την χωρητικότητα, το αν η μπαταρία θα έχει πολλές και λεπτές πλάκες (άρα μεγάλο εμβαδόν επιφάνειας μολύβδου που έρχεται σε επαφή με τον ηλεκτρολύτη), ή λίγες και παχιές πλάκες (δηλαδή μικρό συγκριτικά εμβαδόν επιφάνειας μολύβδου που έρχεται σε επαφή με τον ηλεκτρολύτη), θα καθορίσει την χρήση της μπαταρίας.
Η πρώτη είναι μια μπαταρία εκκίνησης ικανή να δώσει πολύ μεγάλο ρεύμα αλλά για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, ενώ η δεύτερη είναι μια μπαταρία με μεγάλη αντοχή σε βαθιές εκφορτίσεις.

Επίσης, η μπαταρία μολύβδου σαφώς και περιέχει αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια, όταν είναι φορτισμένη, "μεταμφιεσμένη" σε χημική μορφή....εξακολουθούμε να παίζουμε με τι λέξεις... :Rolleyes: 

Ο αρχικός προβληματισμός του Κυριακίδη νομίζω ότι απαντάται εύκολα από κάποιον που θα μελετήσει στοιχειωδώς την αρχή λειτουργίας της μπαταρίας μολύβδου - οξέως.

Η μόνη ομοιότητα με τα fuel cells είναι ότι και εδώ πρόκειται για ηλεκτροχημική διαδικασία. Στα fuel cells όμως είναι μονόδρομη και στις μπαταρίες το κύκλωμα είναι "κλειστό", δεν υπάρχει κάτι να προσθέσουμε ώστε να διατηρήσουμε την αντίδραση (φόρτιση ή εκφόρτιση) επ' άπειρο. Στις μπαταρίες τα υλικά αντιδρούν μεταξύ τους και η διαδικασία, όπως πολύ ωραία περιγράφει ο patent61 στο #79, έχει δύο "άκρα".
Όλα τ' άλλα είναι "κουβέντα να γίνεται"  :Wink:

----------


## patent61

Παιδιά αν δεν τα ξαναπούμε μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα καλές γιορτές σε όλους και κουράγιο

----------


## patent61

Φίλε Κώστα (genesis)

Κατά πρώτον σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την θετική σου κριτική στο κείμενο μου και για τα καλά σου λόγια. 

Φίλε patent61 δεν νομίζω ότι χρειαζόταν να ανακαλέσεις οτιδήποτε από τα γραφόμενά σου στο #79. Μια χαρά τα γράφεις και και σωστά συμπεράσματα βγάζεις.

Κατά δεύτερον αυτό που ουσιαστικά ανακαλώ στο #79 είναι το: *Άποψη μο*υ: Το ρεύμα αποθηκεύεται στις πλάκες της μπαταρίας και όχι στον ηλεκτρολύτη.
Κατά τρίτον και σημαντικότερο, αν και συμφωνώ με ότι λες και βλέπω ότι κατέχεις το θέμα, θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου στο σημείο που αναφέρεις ότι τʼ άλλα όλα είναι ¨κουβέντα να γίνεται¨, και αυτό γιατί μέσα από την κουβέντα, εκτός του ότι αναπτύσσεις φιλικούς δεσμούς με τους συνομιλητές σου και άρα οικειότητα, ανταλλάζεις απόψεις και το κυριότερο μαθαίνεις.
Για παράδειγμα από το δικό σου μήνυμα εγώ τουλάχιστον έμαθα ότι:
Αν θεωρήσουμε δεδομένη και σταθερή την χωρητικότητα, το αν η μπαταρία θα έχει πολλές και λεπτές πλάκες (άρα μεγάλο εμβαδόν επιφάνειας μολύβδου που έρχεται σε επαφή με τον ηλεκτρολύτη), ή λίγες και παχιές πλάκες (δηλαδή μικρό συγκριτικά εμβαδόν επιφάνειας μολύβδου που έρχεται σε επαφή με τον ηλεκτρολύτη), θα καθορίσει την χρήση της μπαταρίας.
Η πρώτη είναι μια μπαταρία εκκίνησης ικανή να δώσει πολύ μεγάλο ρεύμα αλλά για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, ενώ η δεύτερη είναι μια μπαταρία με μεγάλη αντοχή σε βαθιές εκφορτίσεις.
Που ομολογώ ότι δεν το ήξερα. 
Έχω παρακολουθήσει την συμμετοχή σου στην συζήτηση επί του συγκεκριμένου θέματος, αλλά ήσουν αρκετά λακωνικός στα μηνύματα σου, τα οποία αν και ήταν σωστά (δες #30, #31 και #36) δεν μας έδιναν να καταλάβουμε το γιατί αυτό που γράφεις είναι σωστό. Αναγκαστήκαμε λοιπόν να επαναλάβουμε λέξεις, φράσεις ή και κουβέντες ακόμα, για να κατανοήσουμε πλήρως το θέμα και εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν θεώρησα ποτέ ότι έπαιζα με τις λέξεις, αλλά ότι αντλούσα και ότι μετέδιδα γνώση. Έτσι εγώ μέσα από το ¨κουβέντα να γίνεται¨ ειλικρινά θεωρώ ότι βγήκα κερδισμένος γιατί κάτι έμαθα. 
Ειλικρινά σου λέω ότι χάρηκα που έκανες την παρέμβαση σου στο σημείο αυτό, αφού θεωρώ ότι συμφωνείς με το αποτέλεσμα της συζήτησης και η γνώμη σου μετράει και συμπλήρωσες τις γνώσεις μου περί μπαταριών οξέος μολύβδου. Άλλωστε προτιμώ έναν γνώστη και καλό ομιλητή επικριτικό, παρά να σιωπά.

Φιλικά Δημήτρης

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ευχαρίστησε ιδιαιτέρως Δημήτρη τον φίλο μας Καθηγητή (χημείας ) για την "παρέμβαση" του. 
Με τις κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις που μας έδωσε, μας βγαίνει το "κατασταλαγμένο συμπέρασμα" . 
Ότι τελικά δεν "αποθηκεύεται" τίποτα σε μια μπαταρία όσον αφορά στην "ιδέα πολλών" ότι "αποθηκεύονται φορτία " με την έννοια των "ηλεκτρονίων". Όπου σαφέστατα μας λέει ότι η ενέργεια η ηλεκτρική μετατρέπεται σε "χημική" ... (όχι ότι δεν το ξέραμε ) ...και ότι το μόνο που έχει έννοια "αποθήκευσης ηλεκτρονίων" είναι στο "λίγο εναπομείναντα" στις αρνητικές πλάκες που ουσιαστικά είναι "αδιάφορο" όπως μας λέει.

Να μου επιτραπεί όμως το "θρασύ" εκ μέρους  μου ...απέναντι στον φίλο μας καθηγητή . Και λέω "θρασύ" γιατί λογικά είναι "δύσκολο" για κάποιον σαν εμένα (που αναζητά) ... να αντιτίθεται στις απόψεις ενός "καθηγητή"...που λέει ότι η μόνη περίπτωση να αυξήσουμε την χωρητικότητα μιας μπαταρίας είναι μόνο με το εμβαδόν των πλακών. 

Αντιτίθεμαι γιατί αυτό το δέχομαι ως δεκτό στην άποψη ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα έχουμε περισσότερη ένταση "εκκίνησης" ... αλλά δεν μας κατατόπισε ... στο γιατί δεν θα έχουμε αύξηση χωρητικότητας ... όταν από πίσω "περιμένει" ένα "κρυμμένο φορτίο μεταμφιεσμένο" ..."εμπλουτισμένης" και "κρυφής" χημικής σύστασης στην δεξαμενή. Έστω και με το ίδιο υπάρχων εμβαδόν των πλακών (και άσχετα με την πιο γρήγορη φθορά όπως λένε κάποιοι των πλακών , όπου εδώ δεν είναι το θέμα μας) ...Όπου και ο ίδιος "παραδέχεται" ότι αυτός ο ηλεκτρολύτης ΟΝΤΩΣ έχει "κρυφή μεταμφιεσμένη ενέργεια " έτοιμη να "εκραγεί". Άσχετα και από το μέγεθος του εμβαδού των πλακών.

Θα σε παρακαλούσα πολύ Δημήτρη ... να παρακαλέσεις τον κ.καθηγητή ...αν είναι δυνατόν "βλέποντας" πρώτα ο ίδιος το σχέδιο # 46 . να μας πει ... με ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ τις γνώμες του ... ξεκινώντας ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ όπως λέω . και στιγμή προς στιγμή.
1) Από π.χ. Α μπαταρία (που είναι συνδεδεμένη με το πάνελ) =  ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ (καθηγητή) π.χ στην Α θα έχουμε π.χ. (μεταμφίεση του ηλεκτρολύτη) ... ωραία ...πάμε ... παρακάτω.
2) Αυτός ο ηλεκτρολύτης (στιγμή προς στιγμή) ... "τρέχει" και "πηγαίνει " στην δεξαμενή ....  ωραία ... πάμε ... παρακάτω.. (καθώς και τι ιδιότητες θα έχει ο ηλεκτρολύτης την στιγμή προς στιγμή ) που εισέρχεται στην δεξαμενή ... έναντι του σταδίου όταν βρισκόταν στην Α μπαταρία ...π.χ στην Α ... είχε πυκνότητα π.χ. 1280 γρ/ λίτ. στην είσοδο στην δεξαμενή θα έχει ...π.χ. 1280 γρ/λιτ. 
3) Στην συνέχεια "κατευθύνεται" από δεξαμενή προς την Β . κτλ κτλ κτλ 

Τέτοιου είδους απαντήσεις περιμένω. Και πιστεύω μόνον έτσι θα βρούμε ΕΜΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΕΣ αποδείξεις. 

Κώστα (Genesis) ... δεν αναμασάμε εδώ και όλα όπως λες φαίνονται "κοινότυπα" και ότι "χαραμίζουμε τον χρόνο μας".
Ένα πράγμα μόνο σου λέω ... ότι όλοι όσοι "απαντήσανε σαφέστατα " εδώ μέσα και τα θεωρούν "κοινότυπα και βαρετά"
Για ένα πράγμα να είσαι σίγουρος ... ότι αν στο θέμα αυτό .. έμπαινε ως ερώτηση σε πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις. Δηλ (στο που πιστεύουμε ότι "αποθηκεύεται το φορτίο" 1) στις πλάκες 2) ηλεκτρολύτη 3) και στα 2 . Και δεδομένου ότι μέχρι στιγμής η απάντηση είναι σε τίποτα από τα παραπάνω 3 !!!
Ο μόνος που θα περνούσε τις εξετάσεις (σύμφωνα με τις όλες απαντήσεις από όλους μέχρι στιγμής) ... θα ήταν αυτός που θα είχε .... μέσον !!!!

----------


## genesis

Δημήτρη, Η τεκμηρίωση είναι από μόνη της μια εξαιρετικά "ευαίσθητη" διαδικασία που απαιτεί χρόνο ακόμη και αν έχει κανείς το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο.

Ήμουν πράγματι λακωνικός στα προηγούμενα posts και αυτό οφείλεται εν μέρει στην έλλειψη χρόνου αλλά κυρίως στο ότι προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν υπήρχε λόγος για πιο μακροσκελείς δημοσιεύσεις.
Όπως έγραψα ήδη, αν κάποιος ασχοληθεί να καταλάβει την θεωρία των μπαταριών μολύβδου - οξέως, μελετώντας για 2 - 3 ώρες αυτά που αναφέρονται στα link που έβαλαν και άλλοι φίλοι που απάντησαν, θα απαντήσει πολύ εύκολα στους προβληματισμούς που αρχικά έθεσε ο Μιχάλης.
Από κει και πέρα, ο λόγος που επανήλθα είναι γιατί προέκυψαν ένα - δύο συμπεράσματα που κατά την γνώμη μου είναι λάθος και πιθανόν να παραπλανήσουν τον ανυποψίαστο αναγνώστη.
Η συζήτηση μπορεί να συνεχιστεί ατελείωτα, δεν ενοχλεί κανέναν, αλλά πραγματικά νομίζω ότι "επί της ουσίας" δεν έχει να μας δώσει κάτι περισσότερο.

Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είμαι επικριτικός   :Rolleyes: 
ΠΑΝΤΑ φιλικός θα είμαι  :Biggrin:

----------


## patent61

> Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είμαι επικριτικός 
> ΠΑΝΤΑ φιλικός θα είμαι



Κώστα Το ¨ΠΑΝΤΑ φιλικός θα είμαι¨ το ξέρω και δεν αμφιβάλλω γι’ αυτό. Άλλωστε με τον όρο επικριτικός εννοούσα ότι ασκείς κριτική, δεν εννοούσα εχθρικός. Θεωρώ ότι η άσκηση καλοπροαίρετης κριτικής σε κάποια άποψη, είναι υγιές φαινόμενο και αποτελεί το έναυσμα για περαιτέρω ψάξιμο του θέματος, αφού δέχομαι, ότι κάθε γνώμη είναι σεβαστή  και αποδεκτή.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συμφωνώ Δημήτρη ότι "πρέπει να δεχόμαστε τις απόψεις του άλλου" και να είναι σεβαστή αλλά ...... και αποδεκτή? δεν νομίζω ... γιατί αν είχα "αποδεκτεί" την κάθε άποψη .. το θέμα θα είχε "διαλευκανθεί " , ψευδο-πλήρως από την # 2 κιόλας απάντηση!

Συμφωνώ και με Κώστα για το "επικριτικός" γιατί για μένα (έτσι πρέπει και όχι ότι είναι κακό ) . Αρκεί όλα αυτά που λέμε να "στέκουν " και να μην καταπίνουμε ότι μας "σερβίρουν" . 

Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν "καταπίνω" εύκολα , όπως στην απάντηση του σεβαστού κ Καθηγητή που λέει (ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να αυξήσουμε την χωτητικότητα είναι το εμβαδόν των πλακών. ) που ναι μεν "δείχνει αληθές" και ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ αληθές και από μένα (χωρίς ειρωνείες) . Αλλά για μένα Αυξάνει η χωρητικότητα και λόγω απλός μεγέθους (ως πιο αληθές για απάντηση ) . (παραπλανητικό το θεωρώ δηλαδή) ...Κάτι που δεν σημαίνει για μένα ως απόλυτη απάντηση και λήξαν θέμα ...ώστε να συγκρίνουμε με τις πραγματικές διαστάσεις και πάνω στο πείραμα και μόνο ... χωρίς αύξηση μεγέθους. για ως προς ... μελέτη.

Επιμένω Δημήτρη να μας πει ο φίλος σου. αυτά ακριβώς που γράφω παραπάνω στο # 85 .
Στιγμή προς στιγμή. και να αιτιολογήσει το κάθε βήμα του κυκλώματος στο # 46 , Και από εμένα όπως θα "τρέχουν" οι επεξηγήσεις του φίλου μας , αν δω κάτι που "αντιδρά" ως προς την επιτυχία του πειράματος . Στην ανάγκη θα το ερευνήσω στο σημείο όπου πιθανόν να "κολλάει" η υπόθεση μέσα από τα λεγόμενα του. Και πάντοτε σεβαστός προς τα λεγόμενα του .. αρκεί να στέκουν.

Δεδομένου ότι από τον κ. Καθηγητή . (περιληπτικά) μια μπαταρία θεωρείται "υγιής" και "έτοιμη" προς "απόδοση" . 
Όταν 
1) έχουμε "μεταμφιεμένο" ηλεκτρολύτη και "έτοιμο" . και ότι οι πλάκες έχουν "κάποια" ηλεκτρόνια που τα θεωρούμε λίγα και "αδιάφορα. (δεν θα αναφερθούμε εδώ για τυχόν οξειδώσεις και άλατα και ιστορίες δεν είναι εκεί ο στόχος) . Ώς τα απαραίτητα "προνόμια" που πρέπει να έχει μια "υγιής μπαταρία". Ε λοιπόν?

2) Τότε ας μας εξηγήσει για την Β μπαταρία . Που "χάνει " σε "προνόμια" η Β μπαταρία σε σχέση με τα "προνόμια" της  Α. 
Που αν παρατηρήσει στο σχέδιο όπως "τρέχει" . Η Β μπαταρία στο τέλος δεν θα έχει λιγότερα "προνόμια" από την Α. (εκτός από το προσωρινό ... του ότι είναι λίγο "άδεια" προς το παρόν η Β ). Κάτι που "διορθώνει" με την όλη "κυκλοφορία". Και από πλευράς "μεταμφιεμένου" ηλεκτρολύτη ... και από πλευράς ίδιας σύστασης στις πλάκες.

3) Αν κατά την άποψη του κ.καθηγητή ... στην Β μπαταρία ΔΕΝ έχουμε αυτά τα "προνόμια" που έχει η Α μπαταρία. Ας μας εξηγήσει λοιπόν το ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ έχουμε αυτά τα "προνόμια". στη Β.

----------


## patent61

Αγαπητέ Μιχάλη 
Είμαι και πάλι εδώ προκειμένου να σου δώσω τις απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις και απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα που θέτεις. Νομίζω ότι είμαι σε θέση να το κάνω αυτό, μετά από τόση μελέτη που έχω κάνει πάνω στο θέμα μπαταριών οξέος – μολύβδου και μετά από τις διευκρινίσεις και επεξηγήσεις του φίλου μου καθηγητή της χημείας. Αν και μετά από αυτό δεν καταφέρω να σου μεταφέρω την γνώμη μου αλλά και να σε πείσω για την ορθότητα των λόγων μου, θα θέσω το ερώτημα στον φίλο μου καθηγητή χωρίς να του αναφέρω το post αυτό, προκειμένου να μην επηρεάσω την γνώμη του. Προτού σου γράψω το παρόν κείμενο μελέτησα προσεκτικά τις έως τώρα αναρτήσεις και γνώμες και έδωσα ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στα δικά σου posts, προκειμένου να αντιληφθώ και να κατανοήσω που επικεντρώνεται το πρόβλημα σου.Μελετώντας προσεκτικά τα δικά σου posts που σου ανέφερα, όπως για παράδειγμα τα 18,20,22 και 51, παρατήρησα αντικρουόμενες και αντιφατικές απόψεις και μερικές διορθώσεις που κάνεις εσύ ο ίδιος στα κείμενα σου, που με οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι έχεις μπερδευτεί λίγο με το όλο θέμα. Την άποψη μου γράφω και σε παρακαλώ πολύ να μην θυμώσεις με τα πιο πάνω αναγραφόμενα, τα οποία αποτελούν μία απλή διαπίστωση μου, που πιθανά να είναι και λανθασμένη. Πριν αρχίσω να σου εκθέτω την άποψη μου θα ήθελα να θέσουμε κάποιες προϋποθέσεις και παραδοχές, που θα διασαφηνίσουν και θα απλοποιήσουν το ζήτημα έτσι ώστε να είναι δυνατή και η επεξήγηση των λεχθέντων. Έχουμε λοιπόν και λέμε:
Θεωρώ δεδομένο
1) Ότι  από την μπαταρία Β τροφοδοτείται κάποια ηλεκτροβόρα συσκευή, όπως π.χ. μια απλή λάμπα πυρακτώσεως
2) Στο # 46 οι πόλοι των μπαταριών Α και Β, δεν συνδέονται μεταξύ τους, ενώ στο #51 συνδέονται παράλληλα και δηλαδή το Α+ με το Β+ και το Α- με το Β- αντίστοιχα. (Θα αναλύσουμε και τις δύο περιπτώσεις)
3) Ο ηλεκτρολύτης της μπαταρίας Β επιστρέφει στην μπαταρία Α με κάποιο τρόπο κατά την διαδικασία φόρτισης της μπαταρίας Α (πρωινές και ηλιόλουστες ώρες), αλλά και κατά την διαδικασία εκ-φόρτισης της μπαταρίας Β (βραδινές ώρες), ή συγκεντρώνεται σε μια δεύτερη δεξαμενή, (που δεν υπάρχει στο σχέδιο σου) και επιστρέφει αργότερα με τη βοήθεια κάποιας μικρό – αντλίας, τις ώρες φόρτισης της μπαταρίας Α και του ηλεκτρολύτη της πρώτης δεξαμενής, που επικοινωνεί με την μπαταρία αυτή (Α). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βέβαια θα χρειαστεί και μια δεύτερη μικρό-αντλία που όμως δεν αλλοιώνει καθόλου το αποτέλεσμα. *Συγνώμη*_ για την περιγραφική απεικόνιση του σχεδιαγράμματος αλλά για την ώρα δεν είμαι σε θέση να αναρτήσω εικόνα ή σχέδιο
_4) Ότι δεν κρίνω σκόπιμο να ασχοληθούμε με την συγκέντρωση αλάτων ή λάσπης στην μπαταρία και την γρήγορη ή όχι καταστροφή της, αν δεν επηρεάζει το αποτέλεσμα, οπότε και θα χρειαστεί να το κάνουμε μόνο τότε. 
5) Ότι έχεις κατανοήσει και αποδέχεσαι ότι δεν υπάρχει αποθήκευση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας ή φορτίου, ούτε στις πλάκες της μπαταρίας, ούτε στον ηλεκτρολύτη της, ούτε και στα δύο μαζί, ούτε αλλού πουθενά και ότι υπάρχει αποθήκευση χημικής και μόνο ενέργειας που μετατρέπεται σε ηλεκτρική όταν ζητηθεί, όταν δηλαδή συνδεθεί στην μπαταρία αυτή μια ηλεκτροβόρα συσκευή.
6) Ότι έχεις κατανοήσει πλήρως και αποδέχεσαι την διαδικασία των χημικών αντιδράσεων και των προϊόντων που παράγονται κατά την φόρτιση, αλλά και κατά την εκ-φόρτιση μιας μπαταρίας οξέος μολύβδου και δηλαδή των μεταβολών που επέρχονται κατά τις διεργασίες αυτές στις πλάκες και στον ηλεκτρολύτη της μπαταρίας αυτής. 
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις επειδή η ανάλυση είναι αρκετά μακροσκελέστερη του παρόντος, θα ήθελα την συγκατάθεση σου ή τις αντιρρήσεις σου, όσο αφορά τις παραπάνω 6 προϋποθέσεις και παραδοχές, προκειμένου να σου αναρτήσω την ανάλυση μου, που ήδη έχω κάνει, ή να την προσαρμόσω στα νέα δεδομένα που θα θέσεις. Αν συμφωνείς μία σύντομη απάντηση σου αρκεί.
Τέλος πρέπει εδώ να αναφέρω ότι αρκετά μέλη του forum έχουν δώσει σωστές απαντήσεις, των οποίων τα ψευδώνυμα, αναφέρω στην ανάλυση μου, προκειμένου να μην θεωρηθεί ότι αδικώ κάποιους ή ότι επιθυμώ να δρέψω μόνος μου δάφνες δόξας. Περιμένω την απάντηση σου για να προχωρήσω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Δημήτρη, Συμφωνώ απόλυτα στο να γίνουν κάποιες "οριστικές τοποθετήσεις" μου. Για να μην όπως λες σου μπαίνει η ιδέα ότι αλλάζω απόψεις συνεχώς και δείχνω μπερδεμένος. 

Δείχνω μπερδεμένος όπως σου φαίνεται , και αυτό διότι με τις απαντήσεις που έπαιρνα μετά από την ερώτηση #1 . Στην συνέχεια "αναγκάστηκα" να το παρουσιάσω ως ερώτηση του τύπου # 46 . 

1) Ότι από την μπαταρία Β τροφοδοτείται κάποια ηλεκτροβόρα συσκευή, όπως π.χ. μια απλή λάμπα πυρακτώσεως
(Το παραπάνω δεκτό όπως έχει)

2) Στο # 46 οι πόλοι των μπαταριών Α και Β, δεν συνδέονται μεταξύ τους, ενώ στο #51 συνδέονται παράλληλα και δηλαδή το Α+ με το Β+ και το Α- με το Β- αντίστοιχα. (Θα αναλύσουμε και τις δύο περιπτώσεις)
(Εδώ στο παραπάνω επειδή κάποιος είπε ότι "θα πρέπει και οι πλάκες να είναι φορτισμένες " αναγκάστηκα να το προσθέσω και αυτό για παράλληλη σύνδεση των 2 μπαταριών) αν και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ίσως δεν χρειάζεται . Αλλά αφού λες ότι "θα το αναλύσουμε και στις 2 περιπτώσεις" . Τότε δεκτό.

3) Ο ηλεκτρολύτης της μπαταρίας Β επιστρέφει στην μπαταρία Α με κάποιο τρόπο κατά την διαδικασία φόρτισης της μπαταρίας Α (πρωινές και ηλιόλουστες ώρες), αλλά και κατά την διαδικασία εκ-φόρτισης της μπαταρίας Β (βραδινές ώρες), ή συγκεντρώνεται σε μια δεύτερη δεξαμενή, (που δεν υπάρχει στο σχέδιο σου) και επιστρέφει αργότερα με τη βοήθεια κάποιας μικρό – αντλίας, τις ώρες φόρτισης της μπαταρίας Α και του ηλεκτρολύτη της πρώτης δεξαμενής, που επικοινωνεί με την μπαταρία αυτή (Α). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βέβαια θα χρειαστεί και μια δεύτερη μικρό-αντλία που όμως δεν αλλοιώνει καθόλου το αποτέλεσμα. Συγνώμη για την περιγραφική απεικόνιση του σχεδιαγράμματος αλλά για την ώρα δεν είμαι σε θέση να αναρτήσω εικόνα ή σχέδιο
(εδώ στο παραπάνω , ο ηλεκτρολύτης από την Β μπαταρία "επιστρέφει " στην Α . Με την λογική των συγκοινωνούντων δοχείων , εννοείται και οι 2 μπαταρίες βρίσκονται τοποθετημένες στο ίδιο ύψος . Και όχι δηλώνω δεν χρειάζεται δεύτερη αντλία πέραν από αυτήν που έχω στο σχέδιο.) (αναφέρεις για δεύτερη δεξαμενή?) όχι δεν υπάρχει δεύτερη δεξαμενή , για πιο λόγο? Το σχέδιο είναι σωστό για μένα και όπως έχει ,, και δεν λείπει η δεύτερη δεξαμενή που αναφέρεις.

4) Ότι δεν κρίνω σκόπιμο να ασχοληθούμε με την συγκέντρωση αλάτων ή λάσπης στην μπαταρία και την γρήγορη ή όχι καταστροφή της, αν δεν επηρεάζει το αποτέλεσμα, οπότε και θα χρειαστεί να το κάνουμε μόνο τότε. 
(εδώ στο παραπάνω , δέχομαι τις απόψεις κάποιων ότι θα "οξειδώνεται" η μπαταρία ή περί αλάτων και λάσπης , αν και αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που "ζορίζει" άμεσα την ιδέα. Το αν επηρεάζει ή δεν επηρεάζει δεν το βλέπω πολύ πιο "γρήγορα " καταστροφικό αυτό , από το να τις φορτίζουμε τις ίδιες μπαταρίες ακόμη και "εκτός του σχεδίου".

5) Ότι έχεις κατανοήσει και αποδέχεσαι ότι δεν υπάρχει αποθήκευση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας ή φορτίου, ούτε στις πλάκες της μπαταρίας, ούτε στον ηλεκτρολύτη της, ούτε και στα δύο μαζί, ούτε αλλού πουθενά και ότι υπάρχει αποθήκευση χημικής και μόνο ενέργειας που μετατρέπεται σε ηλεκτρική όταν ζητηθεί, όταν δηλαδή συνδεθεί στην μπαταρία αυτή μια ηλεκτροβόρα συσκευή.
(στο παραπάνω δεκτό όπως έχει ) συμπληρώνοντας ότι υπάρχει αποθήκευση χημικής ενέργειας και στην δεξαμενή. Επίσης πρέπει να σημειώσω και το εξής σημαντικό Εννοείται ότι στο όλο σύστημα του σχεδίου ο ηλεκτρολύτης στις αναλογίες τις "σωστές" που πρέπει να έχει (εξ αρχής) (πρωτού ξεκινήσουμε το πείραμα ) ικανοποιεί τις σωστές από πριν αναλογίες θειικού οξέος και νερού. δηλαδή σε όλον το χώρο γύρω από το σχέδιο Α+Β μπαταρία + δεξαμενή + σωληνώσεις.

6) Ότι έχεις κατανοήσει πλήρως και αποδέχεσαι την διαδικασία των χημικών αντιδράσεων και των προϊόντων που παράγονται κατά την φόρτιση, αλλά και κατά την εκ-φόρτιση μιας μπαταρίας οξέος μολύβδου και δηλαδή των μεταβολών που επέρχονται κατά τις διεργασίες αυτές στις πλάκες και στον ηλεκτρολύτη της μπαταρίας αυτής. 
(εδώ δεκτό όπως έχει) συμπληρώνοντας και γιατί όχι ,, κατόπιν προτροπής του Σπύρου (Spyropap) όπου λέει ότι θα τοποθετήσει ένα φίλτρο για την συλλογή ξένων σωματιδίων και λάσπης μέσα στην δεξαμενή)

7) Επίσης ένα τελευταίο που δεν το έθεσες ως ερώτηση ... αλλά το συμπληρώνω εγώ. Είναι το ότι μετά την δεξαμενή και προς την "είσοδο του ηλεκτρολύτη" στην Β μπαταρία" . Να προσεχτεί ιδιαιτέρως όπως στο σχέδιο ... η είσοδος να γίνεται από ψηλά ... χωρίς δηλαδή πως να το πω . χωρίς να κάνει "σώμα" με το υγρό που βρίσκεται εντός της Β. Δηλαδή να πέφτει στον "αέρα" κάτι σαν μορφή σταλαγματιών νερού. 

Αυτά αποδέχομαι ως περισσότερο βασικά. Και σε παρακαλώ Δημήτρη όταν είσαι έτοιμος για απαντήσεις προτείνω το εξής.
Όταν θα απαντήσεις μην γράψεις κατευθείαν όλες τις απαντήσεις σου σε ένα κείμενο και μόνο ... γιατί θα γίνει σίγουρα μπέρδεμα.

Προτείνω λοιπόν να πάμε με "κυκλική φορά" όπως δείχνουν τα βέλη στο σχέδιο (σαν κυκλοφορία ) , ξεκινώντας από την Α μπαταρία (στην έξοδο της ή εντός της μπαταρίας ή ξεκινώντας από το πάνελ άμα θέλεις ακόμη).και βήμα βήμα . 

Δηλαδή περιμένω (από εσένα) απαντήσεις κάτι σαν ....
Από Α μπαταρία θα έχουμε αυτό και αυτό και αυτό ,,,,,,,,και ΣΤΟΠ και (σφραγίδα σου) που δεν αλλάζει ..... (φυσικά θα μπορούν να γίνουν αντιπαραθέσεις και συζητήσεις) . αλλά κατόπιν και των συζητήσεων ... θα μπει και πάλι (σφραγίδα ) ότι μέχρι εδώ για την (περιοχή π.χ. Α μπαταρίας ΤΕΛΟΣ και ΛΗΞΑΝ ΘΕΜΑ. και ΟΚ. (ώστε να είναι κατοχυρωμένο)

Στην συνέχεια προχωράμε π.χ στην αντλία που "έρχεται κυκλικά" ... συζητήσεις και εδώ και μπλα μπλά κ.τ.λ . και ΣΤΟΠ επικυρωμένο και (Σφραγισμένο) δεν γυρίζουμε πίσω . Εκτός ειδικών εξαιρέσεων που θα κριθεί από την συζήτηση.

Και ούτω καθεξής για τα υπόλοιπα. Και καλές γιορτές σε όλους.

----------


## patent61

Μιχάλη Ξεκινώντας θα σου έλεγα να δώσουμε κάποιες ονομασίες σε ορισμένες διεργασίες που πραγματοποιούνται κατά τις φορτίσεις και τις εκ-φορτίσεις των μπαταριών για να αποφύγουμε τις άσκοπες επαναλήψεις
Με τον όρο *θειίκωση* των πλακών θα εννοούμε την μετατροπή τους (όχι την καταστροφή τους) σε θειικό μόλυβδο που συμβαίνει κατά την εκ-φόρτιση μιας μπαταρίας.
Με τον όρο *από-θειίκωση* των πλακών θα εννοούμε την επανασύσταση τους (την μετατροπή τους) σε μόλυβδο και διοξείδιο του μολύβδου, που συμβαίνει κατά την φόρτιση μιας μπαταρίας. Δηλαδή τν επαναφορά τους στην αρχική τους κατάσταση.
Με τον όρο *αποσύνθεση* του ηλεκτρολύτη (από-συντιθέμενος ή και νερό-ποιημένος) θα εννοούμε την μετατροπή του (όχι την καταστροφή του) σε νερό και δηλαδή την διάσπαση του που συμβαίνει κατά την εκ-φόρτιση μιας μπαταρίας.
Με τον όρο *ανασύνθεση* του ηλεκτρολύτη (ανά-συντιθέμενος) θα εννοούμε την επανασύσταση του (την μετατροπή του) σε διάλυμα θειικού οξέως, (με την αρχική αναλογία ), που συμβαίνει κατά την φόρτιση μιας μπαταρίας.
*Φορτισμένη* θα λέμε την μπαταρία που είναι έτοιμη να αποδώσει ρεύμα και που δηλαδή αποτελείται από πλάκες μολύβδου, πλάκες διοξειδίου του μολύβδου και διάλυμα θειικού οξέως.
*Αποφορτισμένη* (εκ-φορτισμένη) θα λέμε την μπαταρία που έχει να αποδώσει το ρεύμα της και που δηλαδή αποτελείται από πλάκες θειικού μολύβδου και νερό.
*Μερικώς φορτισμένη ή μερικώς αποφορτισμένη* θα λέμε την μπαταρία που έχει αποδώσει μερική από την ενέργεια της και δηλαδή βρίσκεται σε μια ενδιάμεση κατάσταση των δύο τελευταίων περιπτώσεων (φορτισμένη και αποφορτισμένη).

*1, ΠΑΝΕΛ* Για το ΠΑΝΕΛ δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρουμε κάτι ιδιαίτερο αφού απλά παίζει τον ρόλο του φορτιστή της μπαταρίας Α (1η περίπτωση), ή των μπαταριών Α και Β (2η περίπτωση) 
*
2. ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ Α* Εδώ επικεντρώνεται το όλο θέμα και αποτελεί το σπουδαιότερο κομμάτι της ανάλυσης κατά την γνώμη μου. Η μπαταρία Α μέσω του πάνελ φορτίζεται κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας, συμβαίνουν δηλαδή οι εργασίες της από-θειίκωσης των πλακών της και της ανασύνθεσης του ηλεκτρολύτης της, και τελικά είναι έτοιμη να αποδώσει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Στην φάση αυτή μέσω της μικρό-αντλίας μεταφέρεται ο ανά-συντιθέμενος ηλεκτρολύτης (δηλαδή το κανονικό διάλυμα του θειικού οξέος) στην δεξαμενή για προσωρινή αποθήκευση του. Αμέσως δημιουργείται έλλειμμα ηλεκτρολύτη στην μπαταρία που πρέπει να αναπληρωθεί, προκειμένου η μπαταρία να μη καταστραφεί, αλλά και προκειμένου να μπορεί να ξαναδημιουργεί ανά-συντιθέμενο ηλεκτρολύτη για να διατηρηθεί ο κύκλος του σχεδιαγράμματος. Η αναπλήρωση αυτή πραγματοποιείται με μεταφορά ηλεκτρολύτη από την μπαταρία Β, με βάση την αρχή των συγκοινωνούντων δοχείων. Όπως θα δούμε παρακάτω ο ηλεκτρολύτης που έρχεται από την μπαταρία Β λογικά είναι από- συντιθέμενος (νερό), αφού η μπαταρία Β τροφοδοτεί μια ηλεκτροβόρα συσκευή (εκ-φορτίζει), οπότε στην μπαταρία Α πρέπει λογικά να αρχίσει η εργασία ανασύνθεσης του. Δεδομένου ότι οι πόλοι της μπαταρίας αυτής (Α) είναι ¨καθαροί¨, δηλαδή είναι ήδη αποθειικωμένοι, δεν έχουν εγκλωβισμένο θείο, με την μορφή θειικού μολύβδου, να δώσουν στον νερό-ποιημένο ηλεκτρολύτη που εισήλθε από την μπαταρία Β, προκειμένου να δημιουργηθεί κανονικός ηλεκτρολύτης που θα περιέχει το απαραίτητο θειικό οξύ. Αυτομάτως δηλαδή το κύκλωμα παύει να λειτουργεί και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα επαναλειτουργίας του, αν δεν αντικαταστήσουμε τον νερό-ποιημένο ηλεκτρολύτη με κανονικό, που να έχει δηλαδή την σωστή αναλογία θειικού οξέος και νερού, για να προσφέρει το θείο στις πλάκες και να παραχθεί ρεύμα. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν μπορεί να συμβεί με βάση την λογική του κυκλώματος του σχεδιαγράμματος και δηλαδή η μπαταρία Α έχει βγει οριστικά από το κύκλωμα παραγωγής κανονικού ηλεκτρολύτη, ακόμα και αν το πάνελ λειτουργεί. Στην περίπτωση που ο εισαγόμενος από την μπαταρία Β ηλεκτρολύτης στην μπαταρία Α δεν είναι πλήρως νερό-ποιημένος αλλά μερικώς, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι το ίδιο, επειδή χρειαζόμαστε να υπαρχει θείο στις πλάκες της μπαταρίας για να ανασυνθέσουν πλήρως τον ηλεκτρολύτη που όμως δεν υπάρχει. Τέλος αν ο εισαγόμενος ηλεκτρολύτης (από την Β στην Α) ήταν πλήρως φορτισμένος δεν θα είχε νόημα το όλο κύκλωμα.

Η υπερβολικά μακροσκελής ανάλυση που κάνω οφείλεται στο ότι προσπαθώ να μην αφήσω αναπάντητα ερωτήματα και ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα.

Σύμφωνα με το αίτημα σου, θα αποστείλω το τμήμα αυτό της ανάλυσης μου και θα βάλω STOP. Όσο για την σφραγίδα μου που λες, δεν ξέρω αν κυριολεκτείς ή αν εννοείς, ότι έχω πρόθεση να ανακαλέσω τα όσα γράφω. Πάντως αν κυριολεκτείς και υπάρχει τρόπος να κλειδώσω το κείμενο μου κατά την συγγραφή του, δεν το γνωρίζω πως γίνεται, αλλά και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται, αφού δεν έχω πρόθεση να το κάνω. Την γνώμη μου γράφω, δεν δίνω εξετάσεις. Πάντως αν γίνεται, πες μου πώς, να το μάθω. Κάποιες διορθώσεις πιθανά να χρειαστούν, αλλά όπως είδες και στα προηγούμενα posts μου, τις κάνω με νέο μήνυμα, και μην ξεχνάς «ουδείς αλάθητος». Αν θέλεις να διευκρινιστεί κάτι να μην διστάσεις να μου το πεις, ή αν είσαι έτοιμος να συνεχίσω στείλει μου απάντηση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δημήτρη όταν λέμε STOP και υπογραφή .... αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πάμε και σε συμβολαιογράφο!!  :Lol:

----------


## patent61

Μιχάλη 
Προτού σου αναλύσω και σου εξηγήσω αυτά που δεν κατάλαβες από όσα σου γράφω, θα σχολιάσω τα όσα εσύ γράφεις επειδή μου προκαλούν θυμό, τον οποίο προσπαθώ να μη εκδηλώσω έντονα, ημέρες που είναι και επειδή θεωρώ ότι μέσα από το forum αυτό κάνουμε μια απλή και κυρίως φιλική συζήτηση και ανταλλαγή ιδεών. Νομίζω ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι δεν πολεμώ την ιδέα σου, η οποία ειλικρινά θα ήθελα να ήταν πρωτοποριακή και να προκαλούσε επανάσταση στον τομές της φτηνής παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας και της αποθήκευσης της. Μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι έχεις πρόβλημα να κατανοήσεις κάποιους απλούς όρους και την ορολογία που χρησιμοποιώ, την οποία έχω απλοποιήσει υπερβολικά και θα απλοποιήσω ακόμα περισσότερο προκειμένου να καταλάβεις τι σου λέω. Είμαι όμως υποχρεωμένος να σε ενημερώσω ότι θα διακόψω την επικοινωνία μαζί σου, για να αποφύγουμε δυσάρεστες εξελίξεις και ανάρμοστες συμπεριφορές, εάν ξαναδεχθώ προσβολές ή έμμεσες ύβρεις στα κείμενα σου. Και για να σε προλάβω προτού μου πεις οτιδήποτε με το οποίο θα προσπαθούσες να αμφισβητήσεις ότι με προσβάλεις και με εξυβρίζεις και αφού σου διευκρινίσω ότι τα με κόκκινη γραφή είναι δικά σου λόγια, σου λέω ότι:
Ουδέποτε εκδήλωσα στον έως τώρα βίο μου φασιστικές τάσεις του τύπου ¨* επειδή έτσι το αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν !!!* ¨,ή *"εκ του απλού" και του "ετσι θέλω να λέω"* και του ¨* ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ...... AMSTEL!!* *¨* που μου γράφεις Δεν είναι εδώ ο κατάλληλος χώρος να σου γράψω την βιογραφία μου και να σου πω τις μέρες και τα έργα μου. Πληροφοριακά μόνο θα σου πω ότι είμαι μεγαλύτερος απʼ όσο φαντάζεσαι και έχω ζήσει τα πέτρινα χρόνια της χούντας. Τις δε ειρωνικές σου εκφράσεις όπως τα ανόητα που γράφεις,… *ΝΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΜΑΣ ΚΛΕΨΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΛ* , *Ναι ναι ξέρω ....* κλπ, θα σε παρακαλέσω να μην μου τις απευθύνεις ξανά, γιατί και εγώ έχω όρια. Απλά και μόνο γράφω την άποψη μου και πουθενά έως τώρα δεν σου ζήτησα να την υιοθετήσεις αν δεν συμφωνείς. Αν λέω ψέματα να μου το πεις για να σου ζητήσω συγνώμη. 
Καταλαβαίνω την πίκρα σου που η ιδέα σου δεν τρέχει, κατά την δική μου άποψη, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί πρέπει να είσαι αρνητικός σε κάθε τι και σε οποιονδήποτε προσπαθεί να σου εξηγήσει αυτά που δεν μπορείς, ή δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις. Δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω τον θυμό σου ο οποίος γίνεται φανερός και στον λόγο σου αλλά και στην γραφή σου, η οποία γίνεται δυσανάγνωστη και δυσνόητη, σε σχέση με τα κείμενα που γράφεις σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας. Προσπαθώ να κρατήσω το ύφος της κουβέντας μας σε ήπιους τόνους αλλά νομίζω ότι παρεκτρέπεσαι και κάνεις υπέρβαση των εσκαμμένων. 
Σε μια τελευταία προσπάθεια να σου εξηγήσω αυτά που αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν κατάλαβες ή ότι κατάλαβες λάθος, απʼ όσα προσπάθησα να σου πω, θα επικεντρωθώ στα όσα μου γράφεις και σχολιάζεις, για να δούμε εάν μπορεί να υπάρξει μεταξύ μας συνεννόηση.
Μου γράφεις: *Αν και θεωρώ ότι "παρέβηκες τον όρο μου " στο να τα δούμε όλα ΑΥΣΤΗΡΩΣ και στιγμή προς στιγμή.... τι να σου πω . Ε λοιπόν ας πάμε με την "μαζικής λογικής " των απαντήσεων σου .*Μου λες δηλαδή ότι παρέβηκα τον όρο σου στο να τα δούμε όλα ΑΥΣΤΗΡΩΣ και στιγμή προς στιγμή και με κατηγορείς ότι χρησιμοποιώ μαζική λογική ενώ συμβαίνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Ενώ εγώ ακολουθώ το σχεδιάγραμμα σου βήμα προς βήμα, ξεκινώ από το πάνελ και πάω στην μπαταρία Α όπου αφού την εξετάζω σταματώ, (και σου γράφω ότι αν είσαι έτοιμος να μου πεις να συνεχίσω), τηρώντας τον όρο σου, εσύ συνεχίζεις και φθάνεις μέχρι και την δεξαμενή αφήνοντας απʼ έξω μόνο την μπαταρία Β. Εγώ δεν τηρώ τον όρο ή εσύ;
Κάποιες παράγραφοι ενός κειμένου μπορούν να θεωρηθούν από τον συντάκτη τους σαν σπουδαιότερης σημασίας από κάποιες άλλες και να τονίσει την σημασία αυτή στο κείμενο του. Που είναι το κακό που χαρακτήρισα την παράγραφο που αναφέρεται στην μπαταρία Α σαν σπουδαιότερο κομμάτι της όλης ανάλυσης που θα ακολουθήσει; Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν θα ανέφερα την σπουδαιότητα της δεξαμενής, εάν θεωρούσα ότι υπήρχε όταν θα έφθανα σε αυτήν, αν σεβόμενος τους όρους σου δεν σταματούσα στην μπαταρία Α, για να τηρήσω το στιγμή προς στιγμή που εσύ έθεσες; Ποιος βάζει όρους (που δεν τηρεί κιόλας) του τύπου αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν, εγώ ή εσύ;
Όταν σου γράφω ότι η μπαταρία Α δεν μπορεί να ανασυνθέσει πλέον άλλον ηλεκτρολύτη, τι νόημα έχει να σου αναφέρω ότι η πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη που οδηγείται στην δεξαμενή έχει την κανονική τιμή των 1280 gr/lit ή όχι; Άλλωστε με τα όσα γράψαμε μέσα σε αυτά τα 90 μηνύματα έχει γίνει ολοφάνερο ότι ο ηλεκτρολύτης μιας φορτισμένης και καλής μπαταρίας έχει αυτή την πυκνότητα, γιατί πρέπει να το ξαναγράψω; Είναι προφανές ότι εάν ανακατέψεις δύο ίδιας σύνθεσης διαλύματα, με διαφορετική πυκνότητα θα προκύψει ένα ίδιο διάλυμα που η πυκνότητα του θα είναι ο μέσος όρος των πυκνοτήτων των δύο αρχικών διαλυμάτων. *Εγώ σου λέω δεν παράγεται άλλος ηλεκτρολύτης* τι να την κάνω την πυκνότητα του παλαιού και γιατί για κάτι αυτονόητο που απλώς δεν σου ανέφερα, αφού το θεωρούσα δεδομένο, πρέπει να με ειρωνευτείς γράφοντας ¨* (υποθέτουμε λέω) (δεν πιστεύω να έχεις και αντίρρηση?)*Όταν γράφω έλλειμμα ηλεκτρολύτη στην μπαταρία Α (μετά την οδήγηση του στην δεξαμενή), είναι προφανές ότι εννοώ έλλειμμα στην ποσότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη και όχι βεβαίως στην ποιότητα. Αυτό γράφω και σου λέω αμέσως μετά ότι το έλλειμμα αυτό (της ποσότητας) έρχεται να καλύψει ηλεκτρολύτης από την μπαταρία Β με ίση ποσότητα με αυτή που έφυγε από την Α, αλλά βεβαίως με άλλη πυκνότητα αφού η μπαταρία Β εκ-φορτίζει και άρα αλλοιώνει την χημική σύνθεση του ηλεκτρολύτη της. 
Μου γράφεις ότι μέχρι το ¨πάνελ¨ συμφωνείς αλλά παρακάτω έρχεσαι και μου λες ότι…. *και ποιος μας είπε ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει μια χαρά .... το πάνελ και μόνο?* Μα Μιχάλη μου με δουλεύεις; Μήπως δεν έχεις κατανοήσει τι δουλειά κάνει το πάνελ στο σύστημα μας και γενικά τι κάνει ένα πάνελ; Τα φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα (πάνελ) μετατρέπουν το φως του ήλιου σε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα. Το πάνελ στο σύστημα που μελετάμε θα δώσει ρεύμα (ηλεκτρόνια ) στους πόλους τις μπαταρίας Α για να αναγκάσει τις πλάκες της μπαταρίας να επιστρέψουν το θείο (S) που έχουν συγκρατήσει κατά την εκ-φόρτιση της και που πήραν από το θειικό οξύ του ηλεκτρολύτη, δεν θα δώσει το πάνελ το θείο που χρειαζόμαστε για να κάνουμε τον νέο ηλεκτρολύτη που ήρθε από την μπαταρία Β μέσα στην μπαταρία Α και που έχει πυκνότητα < από 1280 gr/lit, να αποκτήσει την πυκνότητα αυτή. Δηλαδή το πάνελ θα δώσει ρεύμα και όχι θείο, το θείο πρέπει να το δώσουν οι πόλοι. Οι οποίοι όμως δεν έχουν, αυτό σου λέω, το έχουν ήδη δώσει στον ηλεκτρολύτη που έφυγε για την δεξαμενή, που θα το βρουν μου λες; Για να είχαν αυτοί οι πόλοι το απαιτούμενο θείο που μας λείπει, θα έπρεπε πρώτα να είχαμε εκ-φορτίσει με κάποιο τρόπο την μπαταρία Α, για να γίνει η χημική αντίδραση που θέλουμε και να παραχθεί θείο. Στην δικιά σου όμως κατασκευή μου λες σε παρακαλώ πολύ πότε γίνεται αυτή η εκ-φόρτιση της μπαταρίας Α; Μήπως δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι το θείο μετακινείται κατά την φόρτιση και την εκ-φόρτιση μιας μπαταρίας από τις πλάκες στον ηλεκτρολύτη και το αντίστροφο, και πάντα σύμφωνα με την αμφίδρομη χημική αντίδραση που αναφέραμε στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα μας; 
Έχεις μπερδευτεί πολύ με το πάνελ και την δουλειά που κάνει για αυτό μου γράφει και πιο κάτω (Έχει βγει οριστικά ? από το κύκλωμα παραγωγής κανονικού ηλεκτρολύτη? ΝΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΜΑΣ ΚΛΕΨΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΛ) . Στο # 89 σου έγραψα κάποιος προϋποθέσεις και παραδοχές στις οποίες μάλιστα πρόσθεσες ακόμα μία και μου ανέφερες ότι συμφωνείς. Μήπως δεν τις κατανόησες όσο έπρεπε; Μήπως τελικά δεν κατανόησες πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί μια μπαταρία; Μήπως πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσεις με μεγαλύτερη προσοχή τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα, με έμφαση στα δικά μου και ειδικά τα δύο - τρία τελευταία , επειδή εγώ ασχολήθηκα περισσότερο από τα άλλα μέλη του forum με το θέμα σου; Σου έγραψα ότι το πάνελ παίζει τον ρόλο του φορτιστή. Δίνει ο φορτιστής θείο; Εμάς μας λείπει το θείο και μόνο το θείο. 
*Προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις ότι έχεις μια Μπαταρία Α, μια δεξαμενή Δ και μια άλλη μπαταρία Β, ότι η μπαταρία Α φτιάχνει (δημιουργεί) ηλεκτρολύτη μόνο εφόσον οι πόλοι της περιέχουν θείο, ενώ η μπαταρία Β αποσυνθέτει τον καταλύτη (ας πούμε τον καταστρέφει, αλλά δεν κυριολεκτώ) και φτιάχνει (δημιουργεί) νερό. Δηλαδή η Β αραιώνει τον καταλύτη (παίρνει το θείο του στις πλάκες της) και αραιώνει την πυκνότητα του για αυτό και τον ονομάζω νερό-ποιημένο. Αντίθετα η μπαταρία Α με την πρώτη φόρτισης της από το πάνελ (από το οποίο παίρνει μόνο ρεύμα) δίνει το θείο που έχει στους πόλους της (πλάκες) στον ηλεκτρολύτη της και οι πόλοι της γίνονται ο ένας καθαρός πορώδης μόλυβδος και ο άλλος διοξείδιο του μολύβδου. Άρα δεν συγκρατούν καθόλου θείο το οποίο πηγαίνει μόνο στο νερό για να φτιαχτεί το θειικό οξύ (διάλυμα). Ο καλός (κανονικός) αυτός ηλεκτρολύτης που φτιάχτηκε στην μπαταρία Α (και που πήρε το θείο από τους πόλους της), πηγαίνει στην δεξαμενή Δ και αυτή τον δίνει στην μπαταρία Β η οποία όμως πρώτα τον νερό-ποιεί (καταστρέφει) και μετά σαν κατεστραμμένο καταλύτη τον δίνει στην μπαταρία Α να τον φτιάξει. Η Α όμως, αφού δεν έχει καθόλου θείο να δώσει στον χαλασμένο ηλεκτρολύτη που ήρθε, πως θα τον φτιάξει όταν το πάνελ θα της δώσει μόνο ρεύμα και όχι θείο;* 
Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να το πω πιο απλά. Ίσως ο τρόπος που γράφω δεν έχει την κατάλληλη μεταδοτικότητα της σκέψης μου. Αν και μετά από αυτό δεν κατάφερα να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις τι θέλω να πω τότε ξανά θέσε εκ νέου το πρόβλημα σου στο forum και ίσως να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος άλλος με περισσότερες γνώσεις και ικανότητα μετάδοσης σκέψεων.
Τέλος σε συμβουλεύω, εάν και εφόσον δέχεσαι την συμβουλή μου, να μην είσαι εριστικός και είρωνας ειδικά με ανθρώπους που θέλησαν να σε βοηθήσουν και κατανάλωσαν πολλές ώρες πάνω στο πρόβλημα σου. Ακόμα μην βιάζεσαι να χαρακτηρίζεις, έστω και εμμέσως, ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζεις τον βίο και την πολιτεία τους. Αν δεν ξέρεις, ρωτάς διαβάζεις μαθαίνεις και δεν θυμώνεις με όσους έχουν άλλη από εσένα άποψη. Προσπαθώ, και όχι πάντα με επιτυχία, να τηρώ την ρήση του Βολταίρου ¨διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες, αλλά θα υπερασπιστώ μέχρι θανάτου το δικαίωμα σου να το λες¨. 
*Πάντως σου εύχομαι από καρδιάς καλά Χριστούγεννα* και σου δηλώνω ότι στενοχωρήθηκα πολύ που αναγκάστηκα να σου γράψω σε ύφος εντονότερο από αυτό που πρεσβεύω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα συμφωνήσουμε κ. Δημήτρη και ότι λόγο και των ημερών που διανύουμε ... η συζήτηση να μετατεθεί για μετά. Προς το παρόν καλές γιορτές.

----------


## patent61

Ελικρινά σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Στο forum είμαι σκέτος Δημήτρης. Τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## genesis

Δημήτρη, ειλικρινά....*χαρά στην υπομονή σου!*.... :Biggrin: 

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους μας με υγεία!

----------


## patent61

Κώστα σου εύχομαι ό,τι ποθείς. Δεν ξεχνώ ότι στο θέμα ήσουν πρωτοπόρος. Καλά Χριστούγεννα

----------


## vimaproto

> θυμαμαι πως ειχα διαβασει πριν καιρο στο περιοδικο r&d, σε ενα θεμα για ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα, το εξης.
> 
> επειδη ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα προβληματα ειναι το οτι χρειαζεται πολυς χρονος για την επεναφορτιση των μπαταριων, θα μπορουσαμε στο σταθμο ανεφοδιασμου να αδειαζουμε τα υγρα απο τις αποφορτισμενες μπαταριες μας, και να γεμιζουμε με φορτισμενα υγρα.
> 
> μου ειχε φανει λογικο τοτε, αλλα εδω διαβαζω διαφορετικα πραγματα...
> 
> 
> α, ναι, πρωτο ποστ, καλως σας βρηκα.



Η συμβουλή μου είναι να μη το ξαναδιαβάσεις αυτό το περιοδικό. οταν έγραφε αυτά θα ήταν μεσονύκτιο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλό νέο έτος !! και σε σένα Κώστα (Vimaproto) .... μην το παρεξηγείς το παιδί (Dimitris 73 ) ... για αυτά που λέει. και μια που δίνεις και εύκολες συμβουλές και "μεσονύκτια" περιοδικά .... ε τότε διάβασε ακόμα ένα "μεταμεσονύκτιο" περιοδικό και από εμένα. (διάβασε το όλο). και ας είναι "μεσονύκτιο" 

http://www.multilingualarchive.com/m...Flow_battery/1

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...=2&pubid=88931

Τώρα από πλευράς του (Dimitris 73) μην τα θεωρούμε και στο "απόλυτο" ότι ΔΕΝ γίνονται και ότι είναι "όνειρα θερινής νυκτός" .....το αν δεν σου εξήγησε για το αν πρόκειται για τις μπαταρίες μολύβδου - οξέος ή Βαναδίου ή όχι ... είναι άλλο θέμα. 

Πρόσεξε Κώστα μην τυχόν "δικαιωθεί" ο (Dimitris 73) γιατί αργότερα εκτός από αυτόν ... αλλά και από εμένα θα έχουμε να παίρνουμε "μεσονύκτιες συμβουλές" "αποκλειστικά" από εσένα.

----------


## patent61

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Δεδομένου ότι ο Dimitris73 έγραψε την γνώμη του σε ένα θέμα που αφορούσε αποκλειστικά και μόνο ερώτηση για μπαταρίες μολύβδου οξέως, είναι λογικό να παρέσυρε τον vimaproto να απαντήσει ότι αυτό που αναφέρει ο Dimitris73, είναι λάθος. Και βεβαίως είναι λάθος αν αναφερόμαστε σε μπαταρίες μολύβδου οξέως, ενώ βεβαίως από ότι κατάλαβα από την όχι και τόσο πετυχημένη μετάφραση του link, που παρέθεσε ο Κυριακίδης, είναι σωστό όταν αναφερόμαστε σε μπαταρίες Βαναδίου και δηλαδή σε τεχνολογία μπαταριών ροής, που οι χημικές αντιδράσεις πραγματοποιούνται μεταξύ των ηλεκτρολυτών. Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι και οι δύο έχουν δίκιο, ανάλογα από ποια σκοπιά εξετάζεται το θέμα.

ΥΓ. Μήπως με την αντικατάσταση των μπαταριών μολύβδου οξέως με μπαταρίες ροής και κατόπιν ενδελεχούς μελέτης αποκτά τώρα νόημα η πατέντα του #46 του Κυριακίδη;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλή χρονιά και σε σένα Δημήτρη και σε όλους (αν και δεν την βλέπω καλή την νέα χρονιά ) !! .. 

Η πατέντα #46 ... δεν είναι "πατέντα" ... το επισημαίνω διότι γνώριζα και πιο πριν για τα πειράματα όπως στο # 99.... + άλλα πολλά πειράματα όπως τα (κύτταρα Daniel) κ.τ.λ. Άρα δεν μιλάμε για πατέντα.
Ο λόγος που το μετέφερα "σχεδόν παρομοίως " .. αλλά με την δική μου "επιμονή " και λογική του "παραδοσιακού" της μπαταρίας μολύβδου - οξέος .. ήταν για να κατανοήσω και εγώ για πιο λόγο "εν μέρει θα αποτύχει" ... και λέω θα "αποτύχει" γιατί το συνδυάζω με το "ντοκουμέντο" της # 99 . και άρα από εκεί συμπέρανα ότι αυτοί οι ερευνητές που ψάχνουν αυτό το θέμα ... λογικά θα έχουν "απορρίψει ήδη "  το αν αυτό μπορεί να γίνει στις παραδοσιακές μπαταρίες (μολύβδου - οξέος).   

Επομένως και ένας λόγος που δεν ανέφερα το #99 . ήταν ότι αν το είχα αναφέρει (εξ αρχής) θα παρεκτρέπονταν η συζήτηση προς εκείνη την "νέα εξέλιξη" των μπαταριών ροής. (όχι ότι δεν είναι ενδιαφέρουσα αντιθέτος).

Παίρνοντας ως "βάση" το επιτυχημένο και επαληθευμένο και εφαρμόσιμο #99. Που εκεί τουλάχιστον αποδεικνύεται ότι ο ηλεκτρολύτης/ες μπορούν να γίνουν και "μεταφερόμενοι" και "αποθηκεύσιμοι" και "επαναχρησιμοποιήσιμοι" και "επαναφορτιζόμενοι" ... (στο #99 βέβαια αναφέρουν 2 ξεχωριστούς ηλεκτρολύτες με διαφορετικό δυναμικό ο καθένας και εκεί είναι το κλειδί τους) ενώ στο "παραδοσιακό" έχουμε έναν ενιαίο ηλεκτρολύτη. Εκτός αυτού στο #99 . έχουν "απορρίψει" (από ότι φαίνεται) την χρήση "παραδοσιακών"  πλακών μολύβδου ..και χρησιμοποιούν ημιπερατές όπως λένε μεμβράνες. και τίποτα παραπάνω δεν γνωρίζουμε για αυτές. 

Πέραν τον παραπάνω ... οφείλουμε να εξηγήσουμε την αποτυχία στο #46 . Π.χ. μπορεί να συμφωνήσουμε ότι θα πετύχει π.χ. "μερικώς" ... δηλαδή ότι ναι μεν και με τον "παραδοσιακό τρόπο" ... π.χ. όλα καλά με τον ηλεκτρολύτη .... αλλά .... στις πλάκες θα συμβεί αυτό και εκείνο ... ή μπορεί να συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο που εμείς "επίσημα" δεν το γνωρίζουμε και αποδεδειγμένα. (εκτός και το εφαρμόσουμε στην πράξη). Προς το παρόν μόνο οι κάτοχοι του πειράματος #99 θα το γνωρίζουν ... αλλά εμείς τι γνωρίζουμε? 

Στο μήνυμα #100 Δημήτρη ... λες ότι και οι δύο έχουν δίκιο . Εγώ λέω ότι μόνο ο Dimitris 73 . είναι πιο "μορφωμένος και αντιλαμβανώμενος" σχετικά από τον "Vimaproto" και αυτό γιατί ο δεύτερος , αυτονόητα ακόμα και από όποια σκοπιά να το εξετάζαμε το θέμα . Δεν έχει "αντιληφθεί" καν ...ότι ο ηλεκτρολύτης (ο οποιοσδήποτε ηλεκτρολύτης) θα μπορούσε να έχει "πιθανόν" ιδιότητες του τύπου "μεταφερόμενες" ... "αποθηκεύσιμες" .... "επαναχρησιμοποιήσιμες" .... "επαναφορτιζόμενες" (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΩ ΤΗΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ) και το θεώρησε "κάθετα άκυρο" και "όνειρο" το αν ο ηλεκτρολύτης θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί με την νοοτροπία του "γεμίζω και φουλάρω το αμάξι μου με "βενζίνα " τύπου ηλεκτρολύτη ή βαναδίου".

Και εξ ου το μήνυμα και (λεγόμενα ) του Vimaproto στο #44 που λέει 
Ναι Μιχάλη Κυριακίδη. Οπως το λες είναι. Τα υγρα της φορτισμένης μπαταρίας δεν θα κάνουν τίποτα καινούριο στην αφόρτιστη γιατί είναι ποιοτικά τα ίδια που βάλαμε στην πρώτη και στη συνέχεια τη φορτίσαμε. Ετσι και η δεύτερη για να δουλέψει με τα νέα υγρά (που δεν είναι νέα αλλά τα παλιά δηλ. H2SO4 (θειϊκό οξύ)) θέλει φόρτιση.

----------


## patent61

Καλή χρονιά και σε σένα Μιχάλη προσωπικά. Ούτε εγώ την βλέπω καλή τη χρονιά, αλλά αντικαθιστώντας την ρήση "ότι βρέξει θα κατεβάσει" με την "η ελπίδα παθαίνει τελευταία", θα ευχηθώ σε όλους μας κουράγιο και υπομονή, οπότε ας ελπίζουμε απλά σε κάτι καλλίτερο. Επειδή εσένα και τα άλλα μέλη του forum θεωρώ αφανείς φίλους, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που τα λέμε και πάλι. Άλλωστε νέος χρόνος, νέα αρχή σε όλα. Στο τελευταίο μήνυμα σου θα σου πω ότι συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφεις. Είναι γεγονός ότι διαφορετικές τεχνολογίες οδηγούν σε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα. Έτσι προφανώς μια παραδοσιακή μπαταρία μολύβδου οξέως δεν μπορεί να κάνει ότι μια μπαταρία βαναδίου ή μια άλλης μορφής μπαταρία και πιθανά και το αντίστροφο. Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο είδα ότι μπαταρίες ροής ουσιαστικά είναι σε πειραματικό στάδιο και δεν ξέρω αν έχουν κατασκευαστεί για εμπορικούς σκοπούς. Άλλωστε ομολογώ ότι για του τύπου αυτού τις μπαταρίες είχα απλώς ακουστά και δεν ήξερα τίποτα παραπάνω. Ενημερώθηκα και έμαθα κάτι παραπάνω από το δικό σου #99, το οποίο με έβαλε στο κλίμα. Όπως σου είπα και πιο πάνω συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφεις, αλλά νομίζω ότι αδικείς τον vimaproto δεδομένου ότι κι εκείνος προφανώς, αναφερόταν σε μπαταρίες μολύβδου οξέος και μόνο, ενώ μπορεί να μην γνώριζε και πολλά περισσότερα από εμένα και πολλούς άλλους για τις μπαταρίες ροής. Ο Dimitris73 από την άλλη ανέφερε αυτό που διάβασε στο σχετικό περιοδικό νομίζοντας ότι αναφέρεται στις κλασσικές μπαταρίες των αυτοκινήτων (μολύβδου οξέως) χωρίς να γνωρίζει ότι το άρθρο πιθανώς αναφερόταν στις μπαταρίες νέας τεχνολογίας (ροής ή κάποιας άλλης μορφής). Ομοίως με τον vimaproto θα αδικηθούν και άλλα μέλη του forum που έλαβαν μέρος στην συζήτηση μέχρι τώρα, που δεν κρίνω σωστό να αναφέρω εδώ, δεδομένου ότι όλοι μας αναφερόμασταν αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε μπαταρίες μολύβδου - οξέως, χωρίς να λάβουμε υπ' όψη μας τις μπαταρίες άλλων τύπων. Όλα αυτά τώρα δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν και ιδιαίτερη σημασία για το ποιος είχε το περισσότερο δίκιο από τον άλλο. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ότι όλοι κάτι μάθαμε που δεν ξέραμε και άρα όλοι είμαστε ωφελημένοι σε κάτι. 
Ειλικρινά χάρηκα που τα είπαμε. Φιλικά Δημήτρης

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μα και φυσικά ! Δημήτρη ! Γιαυτό και ξεκίνησα αυτήν την ερώτηση έτσι όπως την ξεκίνησα ...και φυσικά (και καλά έκανα που τα "προχώρησα" ως "παγίδες" θα έλεγε κανείς).  Και γιαυτό έγραψα από ... "Παντογνώστες" του θέματος στην αρχή. Και αυτό γιατί το περίμενα ότι πολλοί από εμάς δεν έχουν μπει στο "πνεύμα" της μπαταρίας (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμένα ακόμη που είμαι ο ερωτών και ο "μαθητής" εδώ) . 

Οι μπαταρίες ροής είναι από ότι διαβάζω  "εφαρμόσιμες ήδη" . 
Αυτό που λες ότι βρίσκεται σε πειραματικό στάδιο .. εννοεί ότι η έρευνες συνεχίζονται πάνω στην ίδια φιλοσοφία του ήδη πετυχημένου πειράματος, αλλά αυτή την φορά με βρωμιούχο βανάδιο . δηλαδή εξερευνούν για ακόμη πιο αποδοτικές μπαταρίες . Και εδώ δεν μιλάμε για μπαταριούλες που μπαίνουν στα κινητά .... αλλά για μπαταρίες MW ή και TW ! με προοπτική τροφοδοσίας ολόκληρων πόλεων! Άλλωστε αναφέρει ότι πολλοί δήμοι έχουν κάνει αιτήσεις για την παροχή αυτής της τεχνολογίας (και καλά λόγια από την γνωστή Greenpeace) , που όμως η γνώμη μου είναι ότι τελικά αυτή η τεχνολογία θα "θαφτεί" σιγά σιγά , όπως άλλωστε γίνεται σχεδόν πάντα στο βωμό του εύκολου χρήματος για ολίγους !!

----------


## patent61

Δεν έχεις και άδικο. Ας ελπίσουμε να προχωρήσει καλά αφού ήδη έχουν ενδιαφερθεί κάποιοι δήμοι. Ίδωμεν!!!

----------

